# Just the Two of Us - Lexi & I :)



## kellyguy

Congratulations on your beautiful new baby and lovely introduction. I'm having to type one fingered this morning myself because our new addition is sleeping on my lap and we've been up all night trying to get him to settle down.
It's a wonderful kind of tired. 
Looking forward to seeing many more photos of your girl as she grows.


----------



## swishywagga

So beautifully written. Congratulations she is absolutely perfect! Welcome sweet little Lexi you have know idea how many people around the world have been waiting for this day. You are going to have an amazing life with your wonderful family. I can't wait to see more photos of you and follow your adventures and all the mischief you will get up to with your big brother Hudson x :welcome:


----------



## NewfieMom

What a beautiful tribute to your dogs, Julie! Your love shines through. Lexi is coming to the most loving of homes. All children and animals deserve those homes, although so few get them. Lexi is blessed and so are you and Hudson. And your mother, too, of course!

You are killing me with Lexi's beautiful belly and paws! So, so beautiful!

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations!

Lexi is beautiful and just precious.

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Congratulations !! Lexi is a cute pup and I am sure she will fill your hearts with her own brand of Golden love and personality.


----------



## inge

What a beautiful way to introduce your new baby...congratulations!


----------



## cgriffin

Congratulations, she is beautiful!!! Welcome baby Lexi 
I am so happy for you - now the fun of puppyhood begins with laughter, bringing back memories of loved ones lost and of course sleep deprivation, land shark teeth and episodes where you want to pull your hair out, LOL. But it is all so worth it 

Can't wait to see Lexi grow up


----------



## elly

Oh my I cried when I saw this. I Know how excited you are and how precious she is to you. And how precious beautiful Hudson is to you too. Tia left a special gift in your hearts and little Lexi is now a very lucky girl to own your love. I can hardly write this for tears! 
Im so so thrilled. I was going to ask you last night about her arrival, how spooky! And now here's this thread.
Congratulations Lexi, you have such a wonderful forever family, I am beyond thrilled for you all. Completely utterly and overwhelmingly. 
Xxxxx


----------



## hubbub

I'm SOOOO happy to welcome Lexi! She's a lovely girl and from the pictures it looks like Hudson is over the moon


----------



## ssacres

Cute little Lexi welcome home. They really are gifts from God. It's a love like no other. Congratulations on you new baby..


----------



## cgriffin

Gosh, I am so dense, I just now saw the photo link since Hubbub mentioned it above, LOL. Yes, Hudson definitely looks happy to have a little sis


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so very happy for you!

:greenboun :banana: :greenboun :banana: :greenboun


----------



## Ruby13

Oh, that perfect puppy belly!

Congratulations to you and to Hudson. Beautifully said!


----------



## Karen519

*Lexi*



Doug said:


> It is simply amazing how life sweeps you into the most wonderful adventures. Before you are even aware cupid's arrow has hit you and a golden suddenly arrives and our lives are forever changed, they melt our hearts and there comes a special time where they become an integral part of who we are. Their sweet angelic faces are often one of the last things we see at night and the first to greet us in the morning. We find ourselves doing the silliest of things that we would never normally do like gladly walking in the rain with sloshy soaked and muddy sneakers, rolling on the ground coating ourselves in golden threads, making odd oouhhrohh noises, playing hide and seek like a kid and bouncing the soft bouncy ball around the house all while enjoying full on belly laughs.
> 
> Goldens teach about the truly important things in life, they teach us to celebrate life and shake our booties no matter what else life may throw at us. We are left wondering how we ever survived without our cheer leader welcoming us home or forcing us to stop and smell the fresh grass in the sunshine. The constant stops for pats as we walk along the street remind me that goldens really do make the word a better place and every golden is a therapy dog. It might very well be true that goldens are God's way of apologising for the hardships of life.
> 
> Even though we know that they are only on loan from God when it is time for them to go back to the magical place where they came from we are shattered. We feel the loss enormously, we wonder if we can ever open our hearts again. In time most of us inevitably do knowing that our previous golden watches over us as always and they would want us to be fulfilled yet again. We eventually learn to never say never, as if could we resist the charm of a golden! Beware, goldens are like hot chips, it is so hard to stop at one!
> 
> Hudson is a mild mannered gentle man who has been delighting us for the past 4 years. Tia has taught him well. Since she passed/graduated he has been melting my heart with his big puppy dog eyes begging me for another of his kind, someone to share adventures with and grow old with. It look us a very long time to find the right match for our boy as she would have big paws to fill. We are amazed that we have been blessed yet again with a new golden soul. We wonder what this new arrival has been sent to teach us, what unique qualities she will possess and how she will enrich our lives. However, the most exciting and heart warming part of all will be seeing her love affair with our precious Hudson blossom and develop.
> May this thread be a special journey celebrating love, laughter and happily ever after
> 
> Sound the trumpets! Toot the horns!
> Pop the champagne!
> After so much anticipation the big white Virgin stork has finallllly landed and all of Hudson's Christmases have come at once!
> Please join us in welcoming lovely little Lexi to the forum
> Let the fun and games begin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO LINK: Lexi
> 
> Background:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/226842-please-spare-prayer-my-mum-37.html – post 367
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...1794-i-have-braced-myself-day-so-long-30.html – post 295


Lexi is so precious-I just can't stand it. I bet HUDSON is as taken with her as you are. Tia taught him well, I am sure that she is smiling down from the Rainbow Bridge. I couldn't be happier for you!!


----------



## desilu

Absolutely adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautifully written about goldens and why they are so precious.

Lexi!!! You're here, you beautiful little girl! So many of us have been waiting for your arrival and you are absolutely adorable. Tia has definitely sent you a very special girl indeed and she must be beaming down on you all today. I bet that you have all already fallen in love with that gorgeous little face already  She's a very lucky girl and she's going to have an amazing life with your family. I bet Hudson adores her 

So happy for you, I know how long you have been waiting for this moment. I can't wait to follow all of her adventures, starting with the craziness of puppyhood - bring it on 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bwilson

Congratulations on Lexi she is so precious and sweet. Look forward to seeing her grow up and hearing about there adventures.


----------



## Wendy427

What a precious girl. Congratulations!


----------



## gold4me

Your post has deeply touched my heart. You have put into words what having a golden in our lives has meant to each of us. Never has it been so perfectly and beautifully stated. Thank you for making this day for me. 
Welcome to our forum family little Lexi. You are blessed with your family and they are blessed with you.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Those pictures are wonderful! You can see the bond between big brother and little sister developing already. You have two gorgeous pups - congratulations on your newest little angel!


----------



## NewfieMom

cgriffin said:


> Gosh, I am so dense, I just now saw the photo link since Hubbub mentioned it above, LOL. Yes, Hudson definitely looks happy to have a little sis


Are the photos of the two dogs taken in your yard (garden) or in a park? The landscaping (and blooming flowers) are so beautiful that it is difficult to believe it could be your own yard, yet I would assume that you wanted to take Lexi right home!

Wherever it is, it is a truly beautiful setting!

NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers

Congratulations!!! She is absolutely adorable.  I loved the line "all goldens are therapy dogs". How true! 

Like everyone else here, I look forward to watching her grow up. And I'm glad you have a good WiFi signal from the Moon where, like the song says, you'll be 'building castles in the sky"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Congratulations! I'm soooooo happy for you! Lexi is adorable!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Congratulations and welcome home sweet Lexi.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Julie
OMG I'm so excited for you, your mom ,Hudson and EVERYBODY.
Little Lexi is SO adorable and she has the super best home she could ever find.
Your introduction brought me to tears and smiles all at the same time.
Looking forward to your pictures and adventures.
Barbara & Sheldon


----------



## cinder

Lexi is gorgeous! Congratulations on the newest member of the family


----------



## Doug

Lovely Lexi just popped up to say GOOD MORNING everybody!! 

Both Hudson and I are wide eyed in amazement with this little one. She is just exquisite. Of course photos do not do her any justice. How quickly we forget the smell of puppy, with the long ears that dip into the water bowl as she drinks, the little pawzies, the frog position, the button nose and those long eyelashes and that fuzzy butt!!. What a little darling and delicate little girl. It reminds me of the fridge mangnet, “When God perfected dogs he made golden retriever puppies.”

She had a great night as she talked in her sleep and made muffle noises. In the morning she was super charged up and ready to go. We are dizzy from watching her. I had forgotten how much movement is involved. I think that we just might be able to harness some energy through both tails wagging constantly.

Yes that is my garden. Little Lex has made it quite clear that she is happy to help with the gardening and has already started doing a little trimming here and there.

*THANK YOU *all so much for all of your heart warming messages. :thanks: 
Many of you have been there for me through thick and thin which means so much to me.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh she is precious  Congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28

Lexi is gorgeous, and her introduction made me tear up.


----------



## Karen519

*Lexi*



Doug said:


> Lovely Lexi just popped up to say GOOD MORNING everybody!!
> 
> Both Hudson and I are wide eyed in amazement with this little one. She is just exquisite. Of course photos do not do her any justice. How quickly we forget the smell of puppy, with the long ears that dip into the water bowl as she drinks, the little pawzies, the frog position, the button nose and those long eyelashes and that fuzzy butt!!. What a little darling and delicate little girl. It reminds me of the fridge mangnet, “When God perfected dogs he made golden retriever puppies.”
> 
> She had a great night as she talked in her sleep and made muffle noises. In the morning she was superl charged up and ready to go. We are dizzy from watching her. I had forgotten how much movement is involved. I think that we just might be able to harness some energy through both tails wagging constantly.
> 
> Yes that is my garden. Little Lex has made it quite clear that she is happy to help with the gardening and has already started doing a little trimming here and there.
> 
> *THANK YOU *all so much for all of your heart warming messages. :thanks:
> Many of you have been there for me through thick and thin which means so much to me.


Oh, boy, wish I lived next door to you. I love your description of puppies-brought back so many memories!!


----------



## HolDaisy

I remember little flopsy ears in the water bowl, too cute  
Ah you must be having SO much fun with your new little golden fuzzy ball of energy. I love it when they have a mad play and then they fall and nap anywhere because they're exhausted, it's all just so adorable! I'm thrilled for you and I'm glad that little Lexie is bringing extra smiles into your home. Feel free to post as many photos as you possibly can


----------



## OutWest

Ahh she is just so beautiful. I can smell puppy milk breath all the way over on this continent. And Hudson looks like he's already in love with her. 

Best wishes for many years of licks and wags.


----------



## cubbysan

Lexi's introduction is beautiful! So happy that you.


----------



## Max's Dad

What a wonderful introduction to your adorable Lexi. Congratulations! Enjoy her and Hudson. Looking forward to more pictures as she grows.


----------



## jennretz

Can't wait to see Lexi grow in such a wonderful home...


----------



## golfgal

Wow what a great welcome to Lexi and a reminder of how precious our dogs are. Very moving and touching. Enjoy these very swiftly passing puppy days with Lexi and her new bro.


----------



## Deber

Welcome precious Lexi! Your announcement was beautiful and brought tears of joy. She is a beautiful babe and can't wait to watch her grow. Congratulations!!


----------



## Karen519

*Lexi*

How did baby Lexi sleep?:wavey:
Can't wait to hear more of her adventures today!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

She sounds perfect!


----------



## swishywagga

Looking forward to your latest update, the pictures are all wonderful, especially those with big brother Hudson, I could look at them for hours!!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Looking forward to your latest update, the pictures are all wonderful, especially those with big brother Hudson, I could look at them for hours!!


Where are the pics with Hudson? I'm frantically searching the forum for adorable Lexi photos like a mad woman haha


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

HolDaisy said:


> Where are the pics with Hudson? I'm frantically searching the forum for adorable Lexi photos like a mad woman haha



Here's the link- enjoy!

Lexi


----------



## Doug

Karen519 said:


> How did baby Lexi sleep?:wavey:


Schnookums woke us up three times last night. I lay with her for a little while and it wasn't long before I could hear those soothing muffly noises as she got comfortable that melts my melts my heart as I stroked her incredibly soft fluffy fur and she drifted off to sleep. I woke up feeling excited to see my little fluffy angel with her little wagging tail. 

Lexie has the sunniest character with the cutest floppy puppy gallop. Hudson still cannot believe his eyes, it is as if a fur seal pup has suddenly appeared in his home. She really should be in a tissue commercial. This little girl has already earned big points for being a snuggler with Hudson as well as myself, oh dear there goes my heart already, hook, line and sinker! What a charmer.

We are still in awe of her incredible beauty from the tips of her mini toe nails to the sweet teeny whites of her innocent eyes as well as her soft puppy breaths. If only we could bottle her adorable puppy scent we would make millions.

A picture tells a thousand words so here is the website link again with the updated pictures:* http://smedley.id.au/Hudson&Lexi/ *

Thanks for all of your wonderful messages :wavey:


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Julie
Lexi is the CUTEST little girl. I'm in love with her.
Sheldon was a cuddler and still is.
It's awesome she likes her snuggles with you and Hudson. 
Those moments are the best. 
ENJOY every minute! I can feel the happiness all the way across the continent.
Barbara


----------



## cgriffin

Beautiful, beautiful heartwarming photos  I am so happy that Lexi is bringing so much joy to your house!!

I do feel like the ones of us that have been through so much sorrow together and then added another baby family member have a special bond  

Enjoy  You won't believe your eyes how fast this little girl will grow


----------



## Karen519

*Lexi*

I love Lexi!


----------



## swishywagga

Karen519 said:


> I love Lexi!


Me too!!!


----------



## Doug

cgriffin said:


> Enjoy  You won't believe your eyes how fast this little girl will grow


Yes we think that it is happening already! She certainly feels heavier 
I always remember saying that Tia grew every time she had a snooze.

Words are inadequate when it comes to describing the floppy tail and the adorable gallop but this video comes pretty close to capturing her movement.


----------



## NewfieMom

Doug said:


> Schnookums woke us up three times last night. I lay with her for a little while and it wasn't long before I could hear those soothing muffly noises as she got comfortable that melts my melts my heart as I stroked her incredibly soft fluffy fur and she drifted off to sleep. I woke up feeling excited to see my little fluffy angel with her little wagging tail.
> ...​
> A picture tells a thousand words so here is the website link again with the updated pictures:* Hudson & Lexi *


Step on your brother. Lie on your back. Step on your brother again. Couldn't be better than this. Love those pictures. Keep 'em coming. Love those two blondies!!! You have real towheads there!

NewfieMom


----------



## Thalie

She is darling. A little bundle of joy for all of you. The pictures with her and Hudson are so sweet.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They are so cute together!!!! I can smell the puppy breath from here!


----------



## HolDaisy

The pictures with Hudson are so adorable! Me and my sister sat scrolling through them and each one somehow got cuter  Hudson totally loves her already, you can see in his eyes that he's fascinated with her. He's going to be a fantastic big brother!
She's so precious, I am so happy for you! Enjoy every moment of puppyhood because it flies by. :heartbeat


----------



## dborgers

Julie,

The pictures are simply adorable  Hudson looks completely smitten with his new little sister. What a beautiful sight!

Aw, it's obvious you're over the moon for this little girl. And who can blame you? 

Rudy's the closest I've had to a golden puppy. While looking at your pictures of Lexi, I snuggled Rudy and told him what a cute puppy he must have been. Thank you


----------



## Max's Dad

Love all the pictures, plus that great video. I am starting to get a case of puppy fever.


----------



## Marcus

Doug said:


> A picture tells a thousand words so here is the website link again with the updated pictures:* Hudson & Lexi *
> 
> Thanks for all of your wonderful messages :wavey:


Doug, that an amazing way to keep your photo's on one place... I loved looking at them.

*waves from country Victoria*


----------



## Bwilson

The cuteness overload of Lexi is almost to much. Love all the photos and look forward to many more.


----------



## Aleksandrina

Simply adorable!  I love her paws - they are huge. I bet she's going to grow up to be a big girl.  

I'm looking forward to seeing many fun pictures of her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

"A LITTLE BIT OF SUNSHINE"

She's a little bit of sunshine,
She's a smile to light your days,
She will steal your heart and
keep it with her warm endearing ways,
She's your precious baby girl,
With a sweetness from above
Who will fill your years with laughter
and your lives with lots of love

Author: unknown


----------



## Doug

Yes she is our little ray of sunshine I feel as though we have been in party mode for over a week but in reality it has only been a few days. 

Dave, me thinks you should go for it! It is way better than you can ever imagine or remember.  She has made Hudson's tail way a million more times than I could have today. I expected the addition of Lexi to be nice and good but I never expected her to be quite so exquisite, charming and have such a fun and bubbly personality. (Hudson agrees that Lexie really is quite wonderful but he just wishes that she wouldn't take forever to eat her dinner as it is soooo excruciating for him!)

Our little angel as finally found her springs as she loves to playfully pounce like a kitten on her toys and of course Hudson. Her sweet little bitey face is absolutely adorable and that cheeky high pitched bark oozes charm. Her feisty personality is now starting to emerge and Hudsie finally has the play mate we have always dreamed of for him.  This is quite difficult to capture in photos as they look so ferocious but in truth we are being entertained by a stunt show, with slow moves without any real touching but we can defintitely see a lot of teeth and dramatic pouncing especially from the little one who pretends to be all sweet and innocent one minute yet can turn into a ninja the next! Tia's Silver Eagle cooling mats have come in quite handy for this playful pup who works up quite a work out during her crazy moments. 

I know that we are sleep deprived from the wonder of it all and obviously quite delerious but we cannot help ourselves from calling “her” a “him” and before we know it we have been calling “Hudson” “Tia.” Has anyone else experienced this? Now I have a new appreciation of mothers who accidentally call their kids the wrong name in the heat of the moment. I expected this experience to bring back flash backs of when Hudson was a pup but this is extraordinary, especially when I see photos of Lexi that look almost identical to pics we took from when Hudson was a pup. Maybe Hudson's swishy tail, perky ears and wide smile reminds me so much of T? 

Lexi is a big girl with massive paws  One of the things I was looking forward to the most was being able to sweep my golden into my arms again. I'm really not sure much longer I will be able to do this for!

Not that photos do Hudson or Lexi justice but they do say a picture tells a thousand words so here is the website link:http://smedley.id.au/Hudson&Lexi/

Speaking of puppy fever my favourite You Tube video of all time has to be this one...


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, the wonder a new pup brings into our lives 

About calling Hudson "Tia", oh yes, I have no idea how many times I have called Dachsi "Thunder" and Ben "Toby" throughout this puppy journey and I still do it. I did it this morning. I guess it has to do with having called our passed on loved ones by name for so many years and some of the things the next two do - remind us of them as well. 
As Ben is growing and looking more like an adult - he reminds me more of Toby, both were so light gold and Ben is my shadow as well, I can't help but calling him "Toby" at times. I am sure you just might eventually call Lexi "Tia" and not even notice.

My sister does the same thing, she has a German Shepherd pup that is 6 weeks younger than Ben. She calls him "Max" or "AJ" after her passed on pooches. She did today when we were talking on the phone. 

Anyway, I am so happy for you all


----------



## hubbub

I also swap names and genders up regularly - species too! It struck me as comical the other day when I called and called my cat and presented him with a piece of ice when he finally showed up in the kitchen!  LOL! He was SO unimpressed, but forgave me when I found a tiny piece of chicken as a swap


----------



## HolDaisy

It sounds like you're having such a brilliant time with Lexi! I love how you have described all of her puppy antics, she's a little ball of energy  The photos of her are great, I especially love the bitey face one with Hudson haha, what a little character she is! Tia has certainly sent you a special girl and it must be a nice memory of Tia and Hudson when he was a baby. Tia will be beaming down with pride!
I constantly get our 3 names mixed up and end up going through them all until I get the name I want, 'Daisy' even gets used randomly sometimes. 
Hope that you're managing to get some sleep? The first couple of weeks with Sammy were a bit of a nightmare with sleep deprivation lol, but it was worth every minute


----------



## Doug

It is amazing how long the simplest of tasks can take, even finishing sentences can be difficult as she is so easy to be distracted by. Most of the morning is gone by the time I actually make myself presentable to visitors. I'm not sure how I am going to cope when I have go back to work. I will have to get myself moving for work an hour or two beforehand! You would not believe how long it took me to write this post 

She seems to wake up two times a night. We did some DIY last night and extended her night time area to reach our bed so that we could soothe her in the middle of the night without compromising our own comfort too much. This seemed to work like a charm. I should have remembered this from last time from the start.

While I am obviously smitten with Lexie I am also in awe of my wonderful boy and how he has welcomed this new comer. It takes my adoration of him to a new level. I love the way he bows down to play with her, yet he is smart enough to tuck his paws in. The way Lexie girl joyfully follows him around the house is simply adorable. Lucy, you are right I think that Hudson has grown up (which may be why I keep calling him Tia – thankfully he forgives me every time!) Hubby and I have stopped correcting ourselves and we just have a good belly laugh about it. It does say a lot about Tia still being very much in our thoughts and a part of our lives and how good Hudson is. Thanks for the comforting comments at least I know now that I am not the only one! By the way, the photo of Lexi looking up towards the standard rose bush is Tia's memorial rose – I have not posed her for any of these photos, she just decided to climb up there herself.

Photo link:Hudson & Lexi


----------



## Max's Dad

Love the pictures of the two of them playing together.


----------



## cgriffin

Julie, the photo of Lexi with Tia's rose most certainly is a sign from Tia. She certainly approves and is happy for you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The pictures are truly wonderful, the stories they tell are both so very precious and priceless. 

Lexi is such a darling little girl, it's wonderful to hear how Hudson is with her and watching the relationship and bond between them unfolding before our eyes.


----------



## Karen519

*Lexi*

I agree that the photo of Lexi is most certainly a sign from Tia!
Lexi and Hudson look adorable together!


----------



## OutWest

I love all the photos... Is that your mum is number 19, smiling at the puppy? Now you need to tell us stories about your new baby. Living vicariously way over here...


----------



## Doug

Yes that is my mum, leaning in for a closer look  

Stories? Ummm...

The best part of our day is our goldens first welcome in the morning but little Lexi takes it to a whole new level by throwing multiple parties at once from her beaming eyes, to her wagging tail and her fuzzy floppy ears with her massive paws begging us to pick her up. We love having her on the bed in the mornings as I catch up with the forum.

Toilet training has been going really well (touch wood!) she enjoys our regular visits to the garden. She loves Hudson's amazing tail which is like a massive flag to her showing her the way  At first she was a bit timid about door ways and in particular about our garden arch but she prances through them now without a care in the world

Every three seconds she is off doing something new... attacking a toilet roll, having a slurpy drink... then biting the water bowl, pouncing on a toy, carrying it around lifting her little chin up high, barking at water bottles, then she will look out of the window for a little while, before biting the throw rug which she thinks is a massive toy, then out of the blue she will look sideways and release the most unexpected high pitch bark and nip at Hudson's leg feathers. He cannot resist her charms so he bows down to her, she tries to nip his ears and tail. After a bit of a wrestle she will plant herself on the ground signalling that she has had enough, just as Hudson relaxes and gives her a break within seconds she lunges at him again and exclaims "Just kidding!!" then before you know it she has flopped on the ground making muffly noises as she sleeps... and then it begins all over again. 

She looks as though she is the happiest little girl in the whole wide world right now.

Never a dull moment


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I love it! She sounds perfect!


----------



## dborgers

Reading about her puppy antics puts a big smile on my face


----------



## Doug

I can still see a lot of pup in Rudy 
It is a little sad that you couldn't have spent those early days together but then he always knew that he had to be a rescue to be lucky enough to spend his life with you. You two are just meant to be


----------



## cinder

I am finding myself looking every day to see if there are new pictures. It really puts a smile on my face. I love the ones of Lexi and Hudson together. Thank you for sharing


----------



## swishywagga

Loving reading your updates, I can imagine Hudson's big fluffy tail, signalling the way to more adventures!


----------



## dborgers

Doug said:


> I can still see a lot of pup in Rudy
> It is a little sad that you couldn't have spent those early days together but then he always knew that he had to be a rescue to be lucky enough to spend his life with you. You two are just meant to be


Rudy still has a lot of puppy in him, and he's been checking out the pictures of Lexi with me.


----------



## HolDaisy

What an adorable update! I love reading all about your new little fluff ball  It sounds like Hudson is doing so well with her, and it's too cute how she follows his swishy tail around. I love nothing more than golden pups, except a baby golden and a big golden <3 I so wish we lived near by because I would be at your front door for Lexi and Hudson cuddles!


----------



## Doug

fozziesmom said:


> I love it! She sounds perfect!


Lexie Lou is quite perfect with her sweet and innocent beaming eyes, her amazingly soft fur, her puppy bouncy swagger and her little puppy breaths however....
...she thinks that Hudson's tail is the most magnificent tail that she has ever seen. She tells me that he waves it all the time like a glorious golden glittering flag and Hudson secretly loves it when she chases and bites it. Hudson says that this is not the case at all! But then I remind him about how he used to chew on Tia's tail and he goes quiet. 
Fortunately squeaker toys work as an off switch for her at the moment and she focuses on that toy instead... for 3 seconds  
I tried to put a pillow cover on Hudson's tail as he rested to disguise it but she ended up deciding that it was yet another toy and immediately pulled it off. Hellllp!!!

Little Lex is always on the move and continues to follow the three second rule which is half a second short of me being able to pick up my camera and turn it on as she does something mighty cute. 
After playing for a while outside she comes in and tries to chew the computer as I type, she has moved on to chewing on the water bowl, she sat down for three seconds, before bounding over to chew on Hudson's tail, there is another redirect with a squeaker toy, she digs at the cooling mat pulling it under herself in a bundle, now she is laying in the pile of toys while eating any tiny leaf on the floor, she moves the toys to the far side of the room onto the trampoline bed, she digs at the wood work on the french door, she nearly knocks over my water bottle as she finally settles at my feet, except now she is on the move again and has settled under my elbow and at my hip as I type this, wedged between the big camera and myself. She softly huffs and puffs as she tries to stretch out and get comfy and then the sweet snoring begins... and peace reigns throughout the land... for at least an hour.

Perhaps there is still time and I can change her formal name to “All Systems Go” for this “A” themed litter. Of course she does all of these things in the sweetest and utmost charming of ways.

We would love for you to come on over. She turns into the most angelic creature for visitors as she rests her head on our legs or feet. 

There is nothing cuter than seeing your puppy bouncing towards you at full force once you have called her. Actually the happy dance she does after she has been to the ladies is quite adorable too. The neighbours think that we have gone bananas with our sudden high pitched baby voices. “Gooood girrrl Lexeee Loooou, you are suuuuch a cleeeeever little girrrrllll.” We have not seen our wonderful neighbours in a while but the little excited yaps and our crazy talk have surely signalled Lexi's arrival.

I also wonder if she will be a talker like Tia. Lex seems quite vocal with her little baby growls, grunts and chirps. Tia would squeal when we came home with a toy in her mouth and she could actually say Ooo-ru-ow  We tried to teach Hudson this and he tries but he is just not a chatty kinda guy like our Lia.

Hudson is coping so well with this new bundle of joy but he physically looks so tired. What a good bro he has been, always on the look out for her, he takes her outside and is always on hand... just in case she feels like playing. The stunt shows continue with their slow movements yet seemingly viscious play fights for those who don't know better. I don't let them go on for too long as she is still just a baby so he just rolls on his back and plays with soft toys that he has not played with in quite a while which tells me that he is oh so happy but his droopy eyelids tell me that he is obviously oh soooo very tired at the same time... then again aren't we all?

:wavey:

Photo link:Hudson & Lexi


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Hudson is being such a good big brother


----------



## elly

She truly has the sweetest face .... with quite a look of cheekiness in it too! Bless lovely Hudson, such a gorgeous boy, such wonderful photos of them together with a whole array of expressions between them. 
Gentle kisses to them both, you made a great decision  x


----------



## hubbub

Please let Hudson know that if I could, I'd come steal her away for a bit so he can get a proper nap


----------



## Doug

LOL What time can you make it?

To be honest I think that we'd all be depressed and lost without our little clown even for a little while. It amazing how they can weave themselves into your heart in such a short amount of time. On the big day the transport company sent a photo of Lexi. It was so precious I thought, this little girl is going to leave and break my heart one day. She is going to be a heart breaker for sure.

It was great to see Hudson sitting in the sunshine like a lion king this morning watching over his little Simba.

Our countdown clock now shows streamers since her arrival- how cute is that?


----------



## NewfieMom

Doug said:


> Our countdown clock now shows streamers since her arrival- how cute is that?


That is adorable!!! I want to _see_ that clock!!

NewfieMom


----------



## Doug

Generic Calendar/Clock - Time since Sep 28, 2014 2:35 PM


----------



## NewfieMom

Doug said:


> Generic Calendar/Clock - Time since Sep 28, 2014 2:35 PM


I love it! Those pastels are gorgeous! They make me think of bon bons!

NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like Fun city at your house  Your very descriptive posts always put a smile on my face. Thanks! 

Hudson, you are a saint of a big brother.


----------



## Doug

Yes it all fun and games here but Baby Lexi girl has been taking her role as the newest member of our family very seriously. 

Today she has already made her mum laugh so hard she had tears running down her face, dad got a face wash, both Husdson and Mum had their hair brushed by her fine “tooth”ed comb, she tidied up some messy leaves, redecorated the room with colourful toys to create a fun environment, answered the phone (see below) caught a pesky fly (ew!), tried to post on the forum and gently groomed Hudson after he had some dried leaves stuck to his fur after rolling around in the garden together. She is a delight, a busy girl but a delight none the less 

We have good news! Apparently Lexie's delicious baby smell does come in a bottle!
Fido's Fresh Coat Spray
Welcome to Animal House Professional Grooming & Products
I cannot wait for Hudsie to smell like a baby again 

Lex loves music and loved hearing her song “Just the Two of Us” that Danny posted earlier on in this thread  
Did you guys see The Voice the other night?






Lexi particularly loves it when the mobile chimes with her adorable little head tilt so much so when the shampoo guy rang to confirm the order out of the blue Lexie ended up answering for me! I was so shocked and surprised at what had happened I ended up hanging up on the poor guy! Sorry John!

Oh dear, my house looks like a toy factory right now with characters all over the place.
Gotta run... someone wants to play 

Photo link: Hudson & Lexi


----------



## HolDaisy

What a busy little girl Lexi has been! It sounds like you're all having so much fun with her and she's bringing lots of smiles. I just love your album of her and Hudson, seriously I can't take the cuteness of it  I really want a little golden sister for Sammy now haha! Hudson is such a good boy and it looks like he's been so gentle and tolerant with her, bless him. Wishing you a lovely weekend and can't wait to hear what mischief your little golden ray of sunshine has been up to!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I've had that song going through my head ever since you started this thread. Then Danny posted the video of it, then I saw Blessing's performance of it. 

Great song to have going through my head every day.


----------



## Thalie

I am so happy at your delight. Lexi has landed in puppy dreamland. 

The one trick we all (canine and human included) was to crash nap when puppy napped. Got in a pile on the carpet and everybody got some Zzzs in.


----------



## dborgers

> Did you guys see The Voice the other night?


I'm watching it On Demand right now.

That guy is good, but he started singing a half step sharp and it took him time to find the key he was supposed to be singing in. Don't know if he had monitor troubles or what. Probably so because he's obviously had training and has talent.


----------



## Doug

It was the song choice that pulled at my heart strings, his circumstances and his awesome attitude that I connected with. The fact that he could sing too was a bonus tee hee


----------



## dborgers

Doug said:


> It was the song choice that pulled at my heart strings, his circumstances and his awesome attitude that I connected with. The fact that he could sing too was a bonus tee hee


Loved the song!  He'll go far. Very talented guy with a compelling story ...


----------



## Doug

HAPPY 9 weeks old little Lexi!!
Does she look any bigger? LOL 
She is certainly has come out of her shell.

It is a circus around here with the golden clowns delighting us with their entertaining ways, with short breaks for intervals. 
The day begins as I wake up very early before her and wait for the show to begin, I wonder when she'll be making an appearance and I feel excited about what today's performance will bring. I stir a little and that is all it takes for the star to appear with bright wide eyes jumping up at me ready to start the day. Here she comes...!!  

The day begins by her delicately biting my sleeve, I play her the Voice video and on cue she does her adorable head tilt and then nips the computer with the most angelic eyes whilst looking straight up at me, a dinosaur toy is next on the war path (we quickly put a pillow over Hudson's tail.) Out of nowhere there is a nip at my elbow, with a redirection she releases her energy on another squeaker toy, she chases her own tail for a bit and before you know it an attack of the full bodied hiccups hit, she shakes it off and plays with a giraffe while squirming on her back making little grunting noises as she does so. All of a sudden she goes quiet and nestles herself at my side, she squirms a little and ends up with her face slightly wedged under the pillow with her pretty fluffy butt faced outwards ... our first interval has already come with the cutest puppy dream yelps which turn into gentle snores. Sweet dreams little one 

It would be pretty awesome to switch off as soon as she does, out like a light, but that almost never happens.










We use the time of peace and quiet to settle down and catch up with the forum as best as we can, then I relive the days antics through all of the photos before settling down to watch my favourite TV show. Funnily enough Hudson has the option of retiring upstairs for his own R&R but he rarely does since he would hate to miss out on any action. By the time we are just about all relaxed and ready to have our own little power nap intermission is almost over and act two is about to start in the garden.

Hooray! Lexi has finally learned how to go outside by herself which is totally awesome!! 
… but now she doesn't want to come back in  She doesn't understand why she can't sit in the sunshine with the birds and the butterflies in the fresh air and eat random crunchy leaves all day long. 
I think that I even heard her whisper “Party pooper” under her breath!

Hudson and Lexi are totally confused about why they cannot play as often as they would like. After all isn't it their mission in each other's life to be fun playmates and companions? I tried to tell her about the development of joints and the growth of bones but it took longer than 3 seconds and all she heard was blah, blah, blah... before she turned to playfully nip at Hudson's ear. Sigh. She eventually flopped on the floor in a huff and muttered something about telling on me to Uncle Barnaby. 

Photo link: Hudson & Lexi
(You might need to scroll the thumbnails up for the most recent photos)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Omg! She's so cute! Hudson looks so happy to have a little sister!


----------



## swishywagga

G'Day Lexi,

Welcome and congratulations on picking the perfect family. I can tell you are going to be a very fast learner, if you need any tips or advice on how to train your mum and dad then please don't hesitate to write to me. I taught my mum well, she knows that I am the boss, which is why she is sitting nicely on the sofa watching tv and I am using the computer! I have a feeling that you will be able to wrap your mum around your little paw in no time. I was exactly like you at 9 weeks old, do try to get some puppy rest though Lexi as you will need all the strength you can get with all the adventures you will have. Please pass on my best regards to your mum and dad and your big brother Hudson, with very best wishes, Uncle Barnaby x


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, yes, she is getting bigger already. I am glad she can go out by herself now - I am sure you are right there with her, watching over her. 
You have the advantage of sunny and warm weather now - makes puppyhood so much easier 

Ah yes, I remember the days where Ben was little and Dachsi was still bigger and they go crazy outside and I had to play the party pooper to keep Ben from overdoing it. Puppies are so clumsy to begin with - I remember Ben just falling all over himself running through the yard, even on his own and I was holding my breath and hoping he did not hurt himself. 

Both your fur kids are so cute


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Both Hudson and Lexi are gorgeous! And it looks like they're getting along super well. They are so sweet together.


----------



## fourlakes

I am just catching up on this thread. What a beautiful baby girl! Thanks for sharing photos and your delight in her. Isn't it great the pure happiness that a Golden puppy can bring into people's lives? I'll look forward to watching Lexi grow.


----------



## Doug

We think that Lexi has grown enormously, our little miracle weighs a tonne!  However, I think that her size has more to do with her increase in confidence and love and enthusiasm for life in general. Yes, we still watch over her where ever she goes, not really out of necessity but more so just because we can  

We actually had a zen moment in the garden where everything was perfect, both dogs were completely relaxed and we were just hanging out together in the sunshine, it was a beautiful glimpse into the future. We were all finally comfortable with one another and everything was totally familiar. She no longer felt like a new visitor but a part of our family. Of course this idyllic moment was all shattered pretty quickly as soon as we got into the house as Lexi declared that it was crazy time and Hudson could not refuse her constant invitations for bitey face and the chaos resumed.

The antics of today include Lexi chewing at the metal detail of my jumper, helping me get a new couch by having a chew on that too, insisting that she is a big girl and old enough to climb up 3 stairs (but back down was way too daunting), helping with the edging of the grass, chewing the TV cabinet, chewing the water bowl making sounds akin to fingernails down a chalk board, chewing the handles on the drawers, all while looking oh so completely adorably sweet and innocent. Two hours of non stop fun passed before she finally wore herself out. I wondered how long it will be before I am able to drink my cup of tea in one sitting again...

Today's magical distractor is a musical toy which puts her into an enthralled trance with an enchanting head tilt to the side. Lexi also thinks the toy she got from Grandma and Grandpa is the best toy ever. It is a grunting pig. She merrily, growls, barks and dances around it for ages. It is interesting that it is also the gift that Hudson disliked most as a pup. Hudson also dislikes vacuum cleaners, leaf blowers and brooms but this little one seems to love it all!

Despite all of Lexi's little cheeky misdemeanour her polar bear cub fur, her sweet snuggles, her “What's next?” sparkling bright puppy dog eyes, her run up towards me just before she lunges herself into my arms, her excited puppy breaths, her fuzzy head, her tail that wags 100mph, the way she often sleeps on her back with her paws in the air and then crawls to a spot to sleep in her pile of toys continue to delight and charm us and makes it all worthwhile.

Photo link: Hudson & Lexi
(You might need to scroll the thumbnails up for the most recent photos)


----------



## OutWest

It's such fun to live vicariously through you, Hudson and Lexi. I love the pictures... particularly the one of the teensy-tiny canines that you mention keep nipping you in various places.


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, the joys of having a puppy around, haha 

When I needed a sanity break when Ben was little, I would put him into the kitchen and put a long pet gate in front of it - he could still see me since we have an open floor plan but he had to stay put and he would fall asleep. 

Also, puppy nap time helps to catch a quick nap as well.


----------



## HolDaisy

It sounds like little Lexi has already got her baby golden paws firmly under the table at your house  She's so cute, and you're right she has definitely grown! She reminds me of Daisy when she was a puppy, she's got the same little chunky face  Lexi is going to be absolutely stunning when she grows up, what a gorgeous pair of goldens you have!

You must be having so much fun with her, puppyhood is the best. You know how you said she thinks you're a party pooper not letting her stay outside and chew on the leaves? We're still at that stage here with Sammy aged 23 months old haha! I'm so happy for you and Hudson is the best big brother she could have wished for.


----------



## Doug

HolDaisy said:


> You know how you said she thinks you're a party pooper not letting her stay outside and chew on the leaves? We're still at that stage here with Sammy aged 23 months old haha! .


Ohh noooo!

It is funny how when Hudson was a pup we always found ourselves saying, “Tia never did that.” When we looked through the photos we found ourselves saying, “Oh, yes she did.” Eating leaves is one of those things that I have blocked from my memory. 
Mother nature has not been kind to me and has brought high winds with a blanket of leaves and sticks in my yard today. Of course Lexi thinks that it is fabulous!
Oh how I wish that I could wrap her up in cotton wool. How cute would that be? 
She just might let me... for about three seconds.... if I am lucky.

Note to self: Beware - a big peaceful sleep equals a big crazy play session immediately after. 
Oh boy little Lex has been full of beans today. She now has two modes: All Systems Go and All Systems Down... ZZZzzzz. 

This baby girl has well and truly come out of her shell. It was as if someone had pressed her fast forward button. She tried so hard to dig a deep hole in the bark to China (but she said that she just wanted to see you guys), took a self tour of all of the nooks, crannies and every corner of the house at mega high speed and picked up a few things that have been behind the couch for years. She chewed on a stump, sat and watched how the wind blows the trees and bushes around, played with a thousand toys, ran several laps of the garden and even the house and totally wore Hudson and 2 adults out. There are no photos today as they all came out as a high speed blur. 

Hudson has had such a big week. He has certainly earned his saintly status around here and we can't believe that he still welcomes her flirtations despite her needle-ly claws and teeth. 
Hudson still has the constant look of wonder on his face. There is so much to contemplate:
Why she doesn't scoff her dinner down in one go?
Why can't I eat it if she doesn't want it?
Why does she get more food than me when she is sooo much smaller?
Why does she have to play with my toys?
What is she doing now?
Why does she need to scare me by barking at her reflection in the window without warning?
I'm hungry. When is lunch? Are you sure that I can't eat her breakfast now?
When is she going home????


----------



## OutWest

It does sound as if she's decided she's going to be there forever...She still has her puppy license and will for a while, but at some point Hudson will tell her who's boss. Glad you are all having fun with your new fluffy bundle of joy.


----------



## elly

Im laughing here at your description if Lexis two modes! Remember how I used to describe my Manny as very 'busy'!? That was my easiest way to describe what you are describing re Lexis 'activities! :uhoh:
Too funny! X


----------



## mddolson

Yep, that's been my experience. After 35 years of being a dog lover.
Puppies have two speeds: Full throttle, & Asleep!

Mike D


----------



## Karen519

*Doug*



Doug said:


> Ohh noooo!
> 
> It is funny how when Hudson was a pup we always found ourselves saying, “Tia never did that.” When we looked through the photos we found ourselves saying, “Oh, yes she did.” Eating leaves is one of those things that I have blocked from my memory.
> Mother nature has not been kind to me and has brought high winds with a blanket of leaves and sticks in my yard today. Of course Lexi thinks that it is fabulous!
> Oh how I wish that I could wrap her up in cotton wool. How cute would that be?
> She just might let me... for about three seconds.... if I am lucky.
> 
> Note to self: Beware - a big peaceful sleep equals a big crazy play session immediately after.
> Oh boy little Lex has been full of beans today. She now has two modes: All Systems Go and All Systems Down... ZZZzzzz.
> 
> This baby girl has well and truly come out of her shell. It was as if someone had pressed her fast forward button. She tried so hard to dig a deep hole in the bark to China (but she said that she just wanted to see you guys), took a self tour of all of the nooks, crannies and every corner of the house at mega high speed and picked up a few things that have been behind the couch for years. She chewed on a stump, sat and watched how the wind blows the trees and bushes around, played with a thousand toys, ran several laps of the garden and even the house and totally wore Hudson and 2 adults out. There are no photos today as they all came out as a high speed blur.
> 
> Hudson has had such a big week. He has certainly earned his saintly status around here and we can't believe that he still welcomes her flirtations despite her needle-ly claws and teeth.
> Hudson still has the constant look of wonder on his face. There is so much to contemplate:
> Why she doesn't scoff her dinner down in one go?
> Why can't I eat it if she doesn't want it?
> Why does she get more food than me when she is sooo much smaller?
> Why does she have to play with my toys?
> What is she doing now?
> Why does she need to scare me by barking at her reflection in the window without warning?
> I'm hungry. When is lunch? Are you sure that I can't eat her breakfast now?
> When is she going home????


Doug: I love the way your write-you are very talented!!! You are bringing back all of the memories of having a puppy for me. Thank you for that! What does your Mom think of little Lexi!!??
I ALSO concur that puppies are either on full throttle or asleep!!


----------



## swishywagga

Totally agree with Karen, it's so nice to come here, read, and be reminded of all those puppy antics. I am so thrilled for you all and hope your mum is doing well and enjoying little Lexi!


----------



## dborgers

Really cute pictures!  I smiled all the way through 

The ones of Lexi's baby teeth, mauling Hudson, ah, they're all adorable


----------



## Doug

Another day brings another series of delights. 
Pinch me! ...Uh don't worry, Lexi just did!

Lexi's bright, happy and smiley face is a joy to watch especially with Hudson glowing as he watches over us all. No wonder Lexi loves to cuddle him all of the time as his fur is so thick and soft against your face. Her puppy gallops at full pelt towards you are also still the best, no wonder he is so open to her cheeky advances. I'm glad that you can see the fun behind the bitey face photos. It reminds me of the two of them rolling around and laughing together. Just like photos of humans wrestling for fun. The photos aren't always so pretty in fact they can get down right ugly but lets face it all the best parties in life result in photos like that 

To be honest my mother didn't really understand why we felt the need for another dog. Hudson is such a magnificent pal, what more do you need? However once she laid her eyes on Lexi it is was love at first sight, she couldn't have been more thrilled. I imagine her expression would have been the same if I handed her my very own first born! Of course Lexi is an absolute angel when Mum is around, with her sweet waddle and her sunny personality before gently falling asleep with her frog pawzies on display for everyone to coo over. Lexi can add mum's name to her long list of people she has already won over, hook, line and sinker.

The way Lexi chews your toes while her tail wags at a blurry speed, the way she comes to visit me on the couch for a nibble (we have made steps out of the couch cushions for her) and then hides behind the couch for a nap is way beyond cute! She also charmed everyone in the busy vets office. It was wonderful to see everyone light up as soon as they caught sight of her  It was interesting to see that many of the full grown dogs there weighed 5kg yet our little princess weighs 8kg (ie one and a half times more than the other fully grown dogs.) 

While having this bundle of joy around is a “pinch me” experience I had forgotten how it also brings out the panic merchant in me.
I was hoping that the vet would reassure me a bit about eating leaves and mulch like my old vet who told me that pups eat everything which is just a fact of life but instead she told me to limit Lexi's time outside. Uh oh! This whole time we have been encouraging her to take herself outside and now that she has we need to bring her in straight away, oh... and keep her as active as possible. Hmm... there seems to be a bit of a contradiction there.
I also asked about her play barking, hoping that she would reassure me that this was just a phase but that didn't happen either. Hmm. Oh dear.

I always remember calling Hudson a wild child at sunset, it appears that Lexi is no exception. She tops off our evening with fireworks, as she turns into a blur of light flashing across the room as she hops from one activity to the next. It is no wonder that we fall asleep at the drop of a hat at night.

It seems that we have our work cut out for us with this little one. Puppy class here we come!

Photo link: Hudson & Lexi


----------



## NewfieMom

Julie-

Every time I look at your pictures I am struck by your dog bed. It looks soooo wonderful and cozy. I notice that the dogs actually get on it and use it, too. Is it ever too hot for them? What is it made of? What is the temperature in your house (which is gorgeous and unbelievably clean, by the way!).

Do you get onto the bed with the dogs? I used to get onto my Lab's bed with him (which my husband hated). Griffin won't get onto a a real dog's bed-something elevated. He sleeps on a piece of cloth in a corner if he wants to go to a special place inside (which is rare). Usually he sprawls on a floor or goes outside to sleep. He will lie on the cement; on the grass; or crawl into one of the many holes he has dug, preferably one under a bush against the foundation of our house.

I, on the other hand, adore dog beds and always want to buy one. I think they are simply wonderful pieces of furniture. When my daughter was little we had a large foam circle called "The Nest" into which we could climb. We could sit there and read books and play. It was similar to a dog's bed, only bigger and not fuzzy. We got Biscuit when my daughter was older and no longer using it very often. At first our Lab just came into it with us, but eventually he destroyed it.

NewfieMom


----------



## Doug

Hudson loves his trampoline beds, they are incredibly comfortable once you throw a couple of throw rugs on them, just like lying in a hammock.  They are also great to take away on holiday too as they screw together.

I am a cold body so I bought the throw rug as it did look so warm and cozy. However to my surprise it is not that warm so that is how the dogs ended up with it. 

It is spring here so we have had some hot days mixed in with chilly ones. The dogs prefer the tiles or the floor boards for when they are hot and we have the Silver Eagle transportable cooling mats too which all of my dogs have really appreciated. Griffin would love it too.The cooler bed 3 would be right up Griffin's alley, memory foam cushion but cool at the same time.

My dogs don't like to cuddle too much as I do keep the house pretty warm (or at least my husband thinks so) therefore they won't let me lie in their beds with them for too long. However it has been nice to see that Hudson has been cuddling with the adults on the couch lately, for a bit of extra special bonding which has been an added bonus 

Thanks for the compliments about my house  Although I just looked over and saw a pile of bark chips on my side table that I have rescued from the jaws of our newest gardener so it is not really as clean as it appears  LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am so happy you and the rest of the family are enjoying Lexi so much 

Well, I think your vet probably means, no unsupervised time outside and not letting her eat anything and everything she wants and finds. I am sure playing with her outside is just fine. 
It was winter when we got Ben and I spent a lot of time outside with him and Dachsi, all bundled up and cold, hahaha. Ben still managed to find leaves and twigs and rocks and I took it away from him every time. 
Enjoy your pup and your time outside 'together', I don't see any harm in it since you are in your own garden where no other dogs would be to transmit any diseases. And you are right, she will get most exercise racing around the yard with her big brother Hudson playing catch - I would not change anything about that. 
About the play barking, I would not worry about it - it is a normal thing and she is still little.


----------



## Doug

Yes this is what we have had to do. However she really is a leaf, bark chip and Hudson magnet, she alternates every three seconds, just to keep us on our toes


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, YES, pups have the attention span of a gnat, haha. It is a constant repeating yourself and telling them "No" or "Leave it" or something else, haha. And the forbidden things are more enticing than ever because Mom and Dad said I cannot have it


----------



## elly

This is my favourite picture of all time of little Miss Lexi and am pretty sure it always will be.  She melts my heart every time I see this. 
A sprinkle of pretty, a sprinkle of girly, a sprinkle of cute, a sprinkle of yummy and ten large shakes of mischief, all stirred with enough love to last a life time  Thats the recipe God used when he made Lexi. :smooch:


----------



## HolDaisy

I'm so happy that this little bundle of joy has entered your lives  I can't help but beam from ear to ear when I see photos of her adorable little smiley face! It sounds like she's keeping you very busy indeed, I love it when they're little because if they're creating mischief you can just scoop them up to move them away lol. Hudson is such a wonderful big brother, I love the photo of him where you can see a cheeky sleeping Lexi in the background.
Your house really is beautiful and they have so many fun toys to play with! Give Lexi cuddles from me and Sammy (and Hudson). Enjoy every moment of puppyhood, it really does fly by!


----------



## SandyK

Lexi is absolutely adorable!!! Hudson looks very happy to have Lexi as his lil' sis!!


----------



## dborgers

That is one super cute photo of Lexi. So much personality. I grinned from ear to ear when I saw it in your slideshow ... among so many other really cute pictures that said a thousand words and exuded the happiness of everyone in your house. 

Lexi is such a doll baby


----------



## Karen519

*Precious*



dborgers said:


> That is one super cute photo of Lexi. So much personality. I grinned from ear to ear when I saw it in your slideshow ... among so many other really cute pictures that said a thousand words and exuded the happiness of everyone in your house.
> 
> Lexi is such a doll baby


Precious is the word that comes to mind!
What a doll!


----------



## Doug

HolDaisy said:


> I love it when they're little because if they're creating mischief you can just scoop them up to move them away lol.


Yes I love the idea of being able to scoop Lexie up and give her kisses. Sadly for me she doesn't like it very much as my cuddles usually last longer than 3 seconds  However, we have been trying to work out how we can correct her over the top behaviour without Hudson thinking he is the one who is in trouble (yes he is very soft and sensitive.) When she gets overly enthusiastic with him we scoop her up, and give her kisses and gently rock our precious baby girl. It distracts her enough to say “Oh yuck Mum get off me!” before we redirect her with a toy and she forgets what she was doing in the first place. Who knew that she would develop such a teenage attitude already?! Hudson is happy as he is safe and we use our happy voices to tell him that all is well in the land.
Thank goodness that Lexi knows how to sit now as this is also a handy tool for distracting her when I won't be able to hold her anymore.

We have had a really good day today although today's antics included ripping out the weed matting and prancing around the garden with it ...until she got nabbed for it! 
I love the way Lexi walks under Hudson without having to duck. Tee hee!
It feels as though we have been in a shaken snow dome and the snow is starting to settle and things are falling into place.

Photo link: Hudson & Lexi
(You might need to scroll the thumbnails up for the most recent photos)


----------



## OutWest

You might want to try saying "eh eh!" and then scooping her up to distract her. Someone told me once that is a sound a mother dog makes when correcting her pups...but I've never seen that verified. But mine do respond to it. When they hear "eh" they usually come to a halt. In our house it's become the marker for "mistake" where "yes!" Is the marker for "good job." Loving your Lexi stories...


----------



## Doug

My noisy displeasure is what sends Hudson's tail between his legs. He thinks that he is the one being told off. 
It also sent him the message that she is to be feared. Hence my dilemma.
The scooping is a win win for all... and actually she is starting to like being rocked like a baby, and just like a baby hates it when my arms can't take it anymore and I need to sit down. LOL


----------



## OutWest

Doug said:


> My noisy displeasure is what sends Hudson's tail between his legs. He thinks that he is the one being told off. Hence my dilemma.


I bet he will figure it out since Lexi is the one being scooped up. But that does make it harder. I asked a trainer about verbal corrections and if both of my dogs would feel it was directed at themself and she was of the opinion that the dog who knew it was misbehaving would know. Who knows...? But it is hard with two ...I'm sure you don't want Hudson to feel bad about being next to Lexi when she misbehaves.... Her advice also was to never use a dog's name with a correction...which makes it that much harder!


----------



## Karen519

*Doug*



OutWest said:


> You might want to try saying "eh eh!" and then scooping her up to distract her. Someone told me once that is a sound a mother dog makes when correcting her pups...but I've never seen that verified. But mine do respond to it. When they hear "eh" they usually come to a halt. In our house it's become the marker for "mistake" where "yes!" Is the marker for "good job." Loving your Lexi stories...


I've heard this, too!


----------



## Doug

Yes having two does change the game quite a bit. Although Tia didn't mind at all if Hudsie was being told off. Ha ha 

Unfortunately my experience is that the one who is misbehaving never believes that what they are doing is wrong, which is why they need to physically move from that activity even if it is for a few seconds.

As with all children making them stop for a moment (time outs do not need to be for very long at all) and giving them an opportunity to start fresh with redirection with the correct way to release their energy is our main focus and will hopefully give her the skills to show her how she _can_ please.


----------



## abradshaw71

Absolutely stunning...both of them. Hudson looks so stoic looking after Lexi. Love all of the pictures.


----------



## NewfieMom

No one ever told me that the "eh eh" sound mimicked the sound a mother dog made, but a trainer we had to work with our (very problematic) Lab, Biscuit, had me *use* that sound to correct him. I have used it ever since. I am glad to know its origin!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## HolDaisy

She's just too cute 
I know what you mean about Hudson thinking he's the one that's getting told off, it does get a bit tricky with more than one dog. If for example Sammy's doing something naughty (which he usually is LOL) I will say 'No' or something quite sternly, but then Tizer looks as if to say 'Huh...what have I possibly done wrong?', so I usually give him a subtle little fuss or sneak a treat on the sly to let him know that he's been a good boy and it's his brother that's getting told off.

Redirection is the main thing that we did and when they're puppies they get distracted by almost anything, noisy toys worked best for us! Sammy used to love his 'bottle buddies', which were a safe way of playing with plastic bottles without giving him the opportunity to ingest the plastic. We soon discovered very early on that toys with stuffing in were a big no-no due to him eating it all. Your photos of them both are beautiful!


----------



## Doug

It took a while but Lexi has finally trained me to give her treats. I'm not usually a fan of treat based training because you never have any treats when you really need them and timing is key. However now one little crinkle of the treat packet and my little gymnast turns into a perfect talent show dog especially when she has Hudson to show her all of the tricks. She is a super smart little cookie. If only the treat bags were never ending. 

I cannot tell you the sense of joy and relief I feel knowing that my two are the best of buddies, that flirty Hudson actually loves having his ears and tail nibbled, that Lexi loves car rides, that she hasn't had any accidents (touch wood), that she loves to come and snuggle up beside you, that she is an angel for visitors, that she loves to hang out in the garden – watching the birds and sitting in the sun, that she loves run ups and saying hello, that she is a good sleeper, that she can now sit still for longer than 3 seconds and that she magically understands English... as long as there is a treat packet involved.


----------



## abradshaw71

Thank you for reminding me how much joy a puppy is to have around.


----------



## elly

Doug said:


> It took a while but Lexi has finally trained me to give her treats. I'm not usually a fan of treat based training because you never have any treats when you really need them and timing is key. However now one little crinkle of the treat packet and my little gymnast turns into a perfect talent show dog especially when she has Hudson to show her all of the tricks. She is a super smart little cookie. If only the treat bags were never ending.
> 
> I cannot tell you the sense of joy and relief I feel knowing that my two are the best of buddies, that flirty Hudson actually loves having his ears and tail nibbled, that Lexi loves car rides, that she hasn't had any accidents (touch wood), that she loves to come and snuggle up beside you, that she is an angel for visitors, that she loves to hang out in the garden – watching the birds and sitting in the sun, that she loves run ups and saying hello, that she is a good sleeper, that she can now sit still for longer than 3 seconds and that she magically understands English... as long as there is a treat packet involved.


Haha, I hear you sister!!! 'as long as there is a treat packet involved' and long may there be as far as Im concerned with two busy boys who choose to be deaf when it suits them ... but miraculously hear the slightest ting of the treat tin or the brush of my hand against my pocket material! :doh: We have whistle trained Manny now and Chester responds well too, it's definitely something I wish we had done before. As our trainer said, a whistle has no sense of frustration in its tone, no exasperation and no 'you better come here now'! A whistle simply says 'come here my sweetie' with consistency and fun. :smooch: Why didn't I think of that!?! 
My boys are ruffians together, playing hard and fast and giving me near heart failure...but if Manny is told off, Chester sits in front of me between Manny and I and nudges my hand or leg as if to say, he's just a baby Mum, please leave him alone, just tell me off instead. So although not gentle and how I envy you for having that with yours, they clearly adore each other and also hate to be apart.
Im so glad she's getting more snuggley, it's so very precious, snuggle times and fun times far override the naughty times. :


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's so cute about the treats-did you happen to see the video of the little doxie pup being trained to ring a bell using treats? It's priceless and she caught on so incredibly quick.


----------



## elly

I trained Manny to use a bell and it was fabulous. Since our kitchen refit we have removed the bell and he seems to miss it .... and bark instead ... I think I may put the bell back!


----------



## Doug

When Tia was a pup I taught her all of the tricks, roll over, speak, beg, play dead, fold the laundry, make a cup of tea... well maybe not the last two but you get what I mean. I even taught her to ring a bell. However we never got so far as to making the connection between ringing the bell meaning I need to go to the loo. Oh well. 

I also tried whistle training with Hudsie. It worked great but I could never find the blasted thing when I needed it and so the timing was off. Way to go Elly for making it work for you 

I'll never forget HolDaisy's adorable video of baby Sammy who learned to roll over at a very young age. That was you, wasn't it Sammy?

For some reason I woke up with this song in my head... can't quite figure out why...






I'd like to say a word in her behalf
Maria makes me laugh

How do you solve a problem like Maria?
How do you catch a cloud and pin it down?
How do you find the word that means Maria?
A flibbertijibbet! A will-o'-the wisp! A clown!

Many a thing you know you'd like to tell her
Many a thing she ought to understand
But how do you make her stay
And listen to all you say
How do you keep a wave upon the sand

Oh, how do you solve a problem like Maria?
How do you hold a moonbeam in your hand?

When I'm with her I'm confused
Out of focus and bemused
And I never know exactly where I am
Unpredictable as weather
She's as flighty as a feather
She's a darling! She's a demon! She's a lamb!

She'd outpester any pest
Drive a hornet from its nest
She could throw a whirling dervish out of whirl
She is gentle! She is wild!
She's a riddle! She's a child!
She's a headache! She's an angel!
She's a girl!

How do you solve a problem like Maria?

Photo link: http://smedley.id.au/Hudson&Lexi/
(You might need to scroll the thumbnails up for the most recent photos)


----------



## PatJ

We absolutely loved the pictures of Lexi and Hudson. They make a gorgeous pair and it looks like you will have some wonderful adventures ahead of you. Lucky, lucky family.


----------



## HolDaisy

Doug said:


> I'll never forget HolDaisy's adorable video of baby Sammy who learned to roll over at a very young age. That was you, wasn't it Sammy?


Yep, it was baby Sammy that we taught to roll over when he was 8 weeks old  the video is a few pages back on his thread I think lol. He was such a clever little puppy and thrived on learning new tricks, it was also a good distraction from puppy antics.

It sounds like your little girl is doing so well and she's settled into your family just perfectly. Hudson has been amazing with her, you must be so proud of him for taking her under his wing. Have a great weekend with your bundles of joy. I can't wait to hear what little miss Lexi has been up to next :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

> ... with two busy boys who choose to be deaf when it suits them ... but miraculously hear the slightest ting of the treat tin or the brush of my hand against my pocket material!


That made me chuckle ... HOW TRUE!!

Young dogs seem to have a condition at times called "Faulty Ear Valve Syndrome" (FAVS) that can afflict them when their noses are on the ground or they feel like ignoring us


----------



## swishywagga

Looking forward to your latest update, and hope you all have a wonderful weekend together x


----------



## Doug

Our latest adventures include …
meeting a blue tongue lizard and a few cockatoos, 
making it to the top of the stairs and then immediately starting to whine when it dawns on Lexi that she can't get back down,
meeting a cat and sitting back to watch him eat her lunch,
taking a speedy yet floppy run up with a karate like yap before launching herself at Hudson,
being fascinated by a... spoon of all things,
falling asleep as soon as the car starts moving,
climbing under a maze of bushes for wonderful adventures (this is when the FAVS kicked in), 
digging a signature hole in each garden she visits and then sitting in it (I think that she is just trying to make herself look more golden), 
taking her acrobatic act around on the road 
and most importantly making sure that Hudson knows that every bit of him is appreciated and constantly reminding him that he has her loving attention thoroughly, morning, noon and night with a bit in between.

Elly I think that your two play extra hard because they need to prove that they really do love each other with all of their might! 

Yes Hudson is an absolute treasure. Lexi girl really is so very lucky to have him. I do feel sorry for him a times as Lex can get a bit “over the top” literally but when I step in to stick up for him he seems a bit put out as if to say Oh where did she go? What's the problem? and then he will accidentally stand right in her path. Hmmm.

THANKS so much for all of your heartwarming support and helping us celebrate Hudson's early Christmas present 

HAPPY weekend!

Photo link: Hudson & Lexi
(You might need to scroll the thumbnails up for the most recent photos)


----------



## california gold

She is such a a little doll! Congratulations. ??? I love your pictures of Hudson and Lexi. Gave me a big smile. Which I can really use right now. I really enjoy your posts and insight to moments in life. Thank you for sharing. I look forward to all the stories to come. Mary, Bridgette Anne and Gentry.


----------



## Doug

I am so happy to hear that her love and light extends through her photos to you. 

Another day brings another series of highlights like jumping over Hudson or simply walking through his legs right under him (as it is too much effort to walk around) Lexi loves her belly rubs, she lies on her back and has the most innocent sparkly look in her eye as she soaks in the love.

It is really lovely to welcome her back after a long nap. Her batteries are fully charged and it is as if she hasn't seen you in weeks. Her tail operates at full pace and her face just beams joy as if to say Oh how I missed you sooo very much, I am so happy to see you... and Hudson I missed you too... chomp... yap... lunge...

The range of vocals this girl has is extraordinary from her muffly sleeping voices to her playful growls and then there are those high pitched ear piercing yaps. I feel that I will need to do something about those. They often express and excitable pleasure but it is not so pleasant for others, including Hudson who isn't used to these unexpected spontaneous bursts of expression. 

We have made amazing progress with Lexi as we are finally confident that she now knows her name. Hooray! At the mere mention of her name her name her ears whip around in our direction and she runs over and demonstrates a sit that resembles a courtesy even if she was in the midst of tackling Hudsie. It is simply magical. What a gem 

Photo link: Hudson & Lexi


----------



## Max's Dad

Hudson and Lexi sure are an adorable couple.


----------



## HolDaisy

I love looking at your latest photos, they're all just so cute! I especially love the one of Hudson and Lexi sitting in your lounge, definitely needs framing  how adorable is Hudson's bow tie collar tag too?!
I'm so happy that she's bringing so much joy to you all. I bet your Mom just loves her to pieces  She reminds me so much of Daisy when she was a puppy, she used to sleep in the 'frog position' too, Sammy never did. Looking forward to your next update already - I love this thread so much!


----------



## dborgers

Lexi's adorable and Hudson is a wonderful big brother. All the pictures are so cute!


----------



## HolDaisy

I love your new signature pic, 3 absolutely stunning goldens. I bet angel Tia is smiling down on you all 
Hudson and Lexi already look like two peas in a pod, they're so cute together!


----------



## Doug

HolDaisy, the photo of Daisy in your signature reminds me so much of Tia in her younger days. The froggie poses are super cute.  

How crazy is it that we are lucky enough to have these wonder-ful pups in our lives?! I remember cutting out magazine pics as a kid, in preparation for the decorating tips that I would need one day. One of these pictures had a golden on the front cover, it was a dream bigger than my own imagination. Now as I am fast forwarded into the future I feel beyond blessed to have had this honour 3 times over which is just mind blowing to me.

I should never expect the new golden to be anything like my previous golden however, there are quite a few times when I can see a lot of Tia in Lexi girl; she's feisty, is vocal when she is both happy or frustrated, she does a happy dance when we come out of the shower, she has a stocky build and has a very loyal and soft side. Perhaps I am clutching at straws here but either way it is a wonderful reminder.

Mum is smitten with lovely Lexi and lights up over all of the non stop activities that Lexi keeps herself busy with. It is lovely to hear her laugh. Isn't it great when your mother greets the dogs as they walk in the door before you? 

Christa, every time I go outside and it is slightly chilly I always think of you. Toilet training Hudson in winter was not fun but I forgot that you also would have had wet snow worthy temperatures to contend with. Eeek!!

What a long journey we have been on. (It feels like months and months and yet in reality it has only been two and a half weeks.) My baby girl is growing up, just look at how big she is, she can walk through door ways without hesitation, we have to worry about her climbing stairs, sometimes she even walks past Hudson or sits against him without lunging at him, she knows her name, she almost slept through the whole night last night and I think that she actually likes us. She was especially cuddly today. 

Every time I look up right now she is in a different spot. It is a bit like Where's Wally? around here. At first she was laying in the middle of the floor, I look away for a sec, then she has totally disappeared (I can hear the pitter patter of tiny feet in the kitchen), before you know it she has appeared from behind the couch and in posing in a bunch of cushions, then in a pile of toys, as I look away again she is lying up against the water bowl, then out of the blue she goes bananas as she can she her reflection in the glass of the french doors. Sigh. This girl is larger than life 

"My windows aren't dirty that's my dogs window art." LOL


----------



## swishywagga

It just warms my heart to read your updates. I think it's beautiful that you see things in Lexi that remind you of Tia. All the photos are lovely, and she is growing up so fast!


----------



## hubbub

This thread is so heartwarming  I noticed with so many people that Hannah was always greeted first and, boy, did she ever love it


----------



## cgriffin

I am so happy that Lexi made your world so much brighter  Puppies will do that - except for the threads here on GRF of people actually hating their pups, wanting to give them up or calling them aggressive at 9 weeks old - I am done reading those threads. 
It is so nice to read about your adventures with Hudson and Lexi  Enjoy every moment, puppyhood is so fleeting! Ben will be 11 months tomorrow - see what I mean? LOL


----------



## dborgers

> Mum is smitten with lovely Lexi and lights up over all of the non stop activities that Lexi keeps herself busy with. It is lovely to hear her laugh. Isn't it great when your mother greets the dogs as they walk in the door before you?


Little Miss Sunshine is spreading happiness everywhere she goes


----------



## Doug

Ha ha, Hudson's gotta girrrrllll friend. Soo sweet. 
Lexi will take a casual drink before launching herself at Hudson only to flop beside him and cuddle up to him. I'm not so sure that this is quite what he expected when he wished for a playmate, I think that he is surprised that she is so full on. I explained to him that most girls are at first.

I need to be very careful about not portraying puppyhood as all sugar and spice and all things nice. The gnawing at the wood work, on ceramic bowls, the crying, trying to chew the flat glass window, the digging on the couch, nipping at pants as we walk, the need for redirection, the potential dangers of viruses or eating something that they shouldn't, the constant attention that older dogs get is enough to put anyone into shock and panic. I have a renewed understanding of our new members of the forum who come here to seek help. It is a major adjustment. They think that they are getting the mind numbingly bored pup in the window or the cute quiet pup on the Hallmark card. I can see why they think that their pup is aggressive, Lexi has one seriously mean snarly face that only a mother could love (it is soo cute)  At the moment I can see the funny side of things as I know that this too shall pass and I am comforted by the fact that she is easily distracted and I know what the end result will be in the long run but I can imagine that some puppy newbies expect that this is is the permanent personality of the dog and understandably go into shock. This forum has prepared me well. Puppyhood certainly ain't for the faint hearted, then again, nor is taking on the responsibility of welcoming a dog into your family full stop.

The times in between also balance things out. One of the most wonderful feelings in the world is having your puppy come and snuggle with you and nestle her soft fuzzy chin on your neck... and then your face  The other amazing feeling in the world is having your fully grown golden do the same thing with a full body hug.  However, the very best has to be being a sandwich with your two goldens on either side. 

Thanks for your support, I hope that lots of positive things come your way this weekend and you get your very own special hug from your golden/s 

Photo link: Hudson & Lexi


----------



## elly

So very well said. Puppies are a huge commitment and usually what you put in is what you get out ... it's just that the times vary between dogs! :uhoh:
Chester was a puppy from hell, Manny made us laugh every day. Chester is a kind caring and very funny boy now and we are yet to learn how Manny will be as an adult. All I know is I wouldn't change anything and I wouldn't swap them for the world ...even when they are snarling in their rough play, arguing over toys, stealing each others dinners, refusing to come in from the rain or digging up the last plant. :doh:
Miss Lexi and Master Hudson will be the joy of your lives, even more than they are now and I promise you, as good as it is now .. it just keeps on keeping on getting better :smooch:
Have a wonderful Golden weekend x


----------



## OutWest

Loving your Lexi stories. You are very lucky to have two such wonderful dogs and that Hudson is so good with her. Nothing like having a well mannered older dog to educate the little one. I imagine at some point he will tire of her chewing and bouncing on him, and her puppy license will expire. But it's all part of her youth. 

Part of what I love about being on GRF is experiencing people's puppies vicariously, since I don't have one at home right now. And probably won't anytime soon. Love the pictures!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Julie
So happy to see that Lexi and Hudson are doing so well together.
The puppy days are filled with so many cute moments especially the cuddles.
Having have had 4 goldens I never minded any of the not so pleasant times because in a blink they are past it all . 
Have fun and enjoy ! Hugs to your mom .
Barbara


----------



## Doug

Thanks

I personally don't understand the attraction of having a pup dangling from my ear, lip flap or tail but Hudson seems to just love it. I have offered him multiple escape options for peace but he never takes me up on them. I secretly have high hopes for them as Tia never so much as growled at Hudson ever. Will I be so lucky to have 2 well behaved goldens again? Did I just jinx myself? Only time will tell if there will be trouble in paradise one day especially as she gains in size and strength. Touch wood!

Right now Lexi is doing zoomie rings around Hudson before lunging at him ninja style. Oh my what a circus and it is only 6am!


----------



## HolDaisy

Puppyhood really can be tough, but it's so worth it in the end. Sammy was such a good boy in so ways and was always a really mature puppy, but he was an extremely fiesty boy (he still is now!) It's crazy and exhausting (I barely slept the first 2 weeks with Sammy), but as you've already said you wouldn't change it for the world 

I love hearing all about Lexi's adventures, it reminds me so much of Daisy and Sammy growing up - so thanks for the memories. I love how Hudson loves her so much and doesn't want an escape route away for a moment, what a sweetie  I bet it's hilarious watching Lexi do zoomies around him, would love to see that haha! Have a great weekend with your two precious goldens.


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by for a pupdate on the lovely Lexi and Hudson!


----------



## Doug

Lexi Mex continues to be a whirl wind even though we are totally wiped out as the last couple of weeks have been full of heart aches since we have returned to work. 

I cannot help but wonder does she cry endlessly? Is Hudson coping ok? Will Hudson be earless and tail-less when we return home? Is our couch still in one piece? Can they survive without our constant love and attention? … or do these little precious souls have us wrapped around their massive paws?
To our surprise the puppy cam tells me that they are fine and are a whole lot settled without us! The recent thread about goldens being more active while their peeps are around is fascinating and it appears to ring true around here as well.
… well except for the day that we had pink wrapping paper shredded all over our lounge room floor. 

At the moment she is sleeping on her back while also being wrapped around her water bowl. I don't know how she does it. 

Photo link: http://smedley.id.au/Hudson&Lexi/


----------



## HolDaisy

You must be having so much fun with pretty little miss Lexi, golden puppies are little fluffy bundles of energy! It's nice that she has big brother Hudson to look after her when you're at work, what good goldens they are


----------



## Doug

HAPPY one month gotcha day Lexi girl!

One month on and we cannot believe what a big girl Lexi T Rexie is now and how much she has changed! I swear someone has been stretching her while we have not been looking. I know that people say that it goes by so quickly but this is just amazing!

One minute she cries as she cannot possibly flop down the steps but as soon as Hudson came back from his walk she merrily followed him down as if the stairs were never an issue and has done so happily ever since. 

When she first arrived we kept her in our ensuite at night, she has progressed to our bedroom and now she has access to ¾ of the puppy proofed house.

She doesn't feel the need to jump on Hudsie as much either, just being able to touch him or cuddle up with him gives her great comfort. I have to laugh out loud every time she plops herself down on his belly, legs and chest for a cuddle, the look on his face is priceless as this is so foreign to him. Nevertheless, they still enjoy their crazy times as they cannot help but to flirt with one another.

I really wondered how Hudson would cope having a T-rexie around given his mild manner but he has amazed me with his tolerance and willingness and dare I say at times eagerness to baby sit. I'd love to sit down with him and have a chat as ask him how he really feels and in particular ask him how he hasn't managed to get a single scratch on his ear flaps or lips when I have them on my arms and legs! 

It is so nice to see that Hudson doesn't drop his toys immediately as soon as she runs over to him anymore. Sometimes he will parade around with his toy in front of her inviting her for a game of tug. It is also nice to see that he has a new appreciation of his toys that he hasn't been interested in in ages. It completely warms my heart to see him so happy. I remember saying that this could have been the best decision ever or the very worst. I cannot express how very so relieved I am that it is turning out so well.... so far. I never realised how golden Hudson was until I saw him next to our polar bear cub. It is interesting to see that she has the darkest ears of our goldens which indicates that she may turn out to be the most golden of all.

Lexi still loves to run up into our arms when she returns from an outside adventure. Unfortunately yesterday this happened to coincide with the timing of the automatic sprinklers. She jumped into my lap with the biggest smile on her face while being completely soaked, managed to reboot the computer and left water marks on the computer and my clothes.

Lexi is a joy to watch, each day we wonder what she will come up with next. The new curtain that we had to buy after the last one was shredded in one foul swoop of her Wolverine claws looks great. It is no surprise to me that all of her action shots come out as a blur. She is a little whirl wind, the energy in the room is intense when she is around but at at the same time Lexi has the brightest eyes with the biggest smile, the floppiest of ears and the wiggliest of tails that melts all of our hearts... if only photos could do her justice.

Thanks again for your kind support


















Photo link: Hudson & Lexi


----------



## OutWest

Hee Hee...love the sprinkler story...

You should try to get some photos of her in motion...sometimes the blurry photos are the best. I'm so happy Lexi has brought so much happiness to your house.


----------



## dborgers

Happy One Month Gotcha Day Lexi & Family! You're cute as a button, little girl 


> Lexi still loves to run up into our arms when she returns from an outside adventure. Unfortunately yesterday this happened to coincide with the timing of the automatic sprinklers. She jumped into my lap with the biggest smile on her face while being completely soaked, managed to reboot the computer and left water marks on the computer and my clothes.


LOL!! Aw, that put a smile on my face too


----------



## NewfieMom

Wonderful, wonderful stories!!! :wavey:

Deb


----------



## HolDaisy

I just love reading every update on Lexi, it's so great to hear that she's getting on so well with Hudson. You're right...she definitely has grown in a month! She's such a pretty girl and it looks like you've got yourself a little poser there 
Sammy especially loves the photo of her with the red spikey ball because they're his abosolute favourite! He's got 5 of them here, all in different colours - because he eats everything we found that they're one of the only 'safe' toys for him as he can't really damage them. Sammy's main goal in life is to pull every single spike of the ball and he succeeds every single time lol.

I'm so glad that sweet little Lexi has found her way into your hearts, she's so precious!


----------



## Doug

OutWest said:


> You should try to get some photos of her in motion...sometimes the blurry photos are the best.


I never thought that these photos would see the light of day but here is Lexi Roo's behind the scenes “Lexi on the move” link. If you flick through them every three seconds that is pretty much Lexi's day through my eyes. I warn you that some of these images are not so pretty... it is a warts and all sneak peak into our home that will be available to see for a limited time only. 

Underlined photo link: Lexi on the Move

LOL Hol we also have a green ball like that that was marketed as “gorilla tough.” I thought that if it was tough enough for gorillas it should be ok for Lexi T Rex-ie  Of course it turned out to be one of Hudson's favourite high bounce balls as well (especially when hubby and I bounce it across the coffee table to one another and Hudson tries to catch it mid air... but that's another story) 

Photo link: Hudson & Lexi


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Absolutely adore all of your pictures.they make me smile and sometimes laugh out loud (Lexi bowing to the toy piggy ?) Keep them coming?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy One Month Gotcha to you all, doesn't seem possible already.

She's growing and changing before our eyes and becoming a lovely girl.

Her on the move shots are great, fun watching her in action and reading about her adventures and antics.


----------



## NewfieMom

Doug said:


> *I never thought that these photos would see the light of day* but here is Lexi Roo's behind the scenes “Lexi on the move” link. If you flick through them every three seconds that is pretty much Lexi's day through my eyes. I warn you that some of these images are not so pretty... *it is a warts and all sneak peak into our home* that _*will be available to see for a limited time only*._


Well, I certainly couldn't resist *that* offer! I ran, didn't walk, to the link provided! And I was rewarded. Those were brilliant photos of Lexi at rest and at work! Thank you for sharing them, Julie!!!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## dborgers

Gosh, she's such a doll. And Hudson is such a wonderful big brother.

LOVED the pictures!! Play play play play nap play play rest play play play play nap .... LOL Aw, just adorable!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos!


----------



## swishywagga

She is just SO gorgeous!, it must be just wonderful coming home to be greeted by your two beautiful golden delights x


----------



## elly

I see no warts and all! I just see two beauties! She's developing so well and with such lovely sweet confidence, you must be so thrilled. Two lovelies for sure


----------



## pb2b

Swoon! I love paper towel photo!


----------



## Karen519

*Lexi*

Your Lexi is a beautiful, photogenic, little girl!
I love all of the pictures, but especially the Paper Towel ones!!
Lexi on the Move
**I bet Hudson is saying, "lay down already!"
Enjoy puppyhood-it goes by SO FAST!!


----------



## lhowemt

I am late to this thread, but loved reading the entire thing and looking at all of your beautiful pictures. Your stories are wonderful! You really do convey the joy and love of a puppy. Pshaw we must not get caught up in the pain, lack of sleep, and pee pees! LOL! We are hoping to add a new pup to our home this winter, and your pictures of Lexi and her sweet big bro Hudson. You are fortunate they love each other so much! Keep the stories and photos coming please.


----------



## HolDaisy

Love the 'Lexi on the move' album, it's just too sweet


----------



## Doug

swishywagga said:


> She is just SO gorgeous!, it must be just wonderful coming home to be greeted by your two beautiful golden delights x


Thanks 

Greetings when I get home are absolutely chaos, you'd think I was Justin Beiber or something! There is a lot of jumping up and down with crying. Hudson desperately tries to climb over the barrier, Lex tries to use him as a leg up and pokes him in the eye. Then there is a lot of circling and dancing with heavy huffing and puffing. Somehow I need to climb over the baby gate myself as the door won't open due to their force on it. I swiftly flee to the kitchen where they magically calm down and sit eagerly because they know that their dinner is on the way. (I wish that I could takes photos of the way she wags her tail as she inhales her food.) After dinner the excitement resumes with a full on hooray they didn't abandon us forever crazy play as they can let loose and finally celebrate that everything is right in the world. Hudson is totally up for it and joins in with gusto.

The constant dizzying movement and the noises this girl makes is unbelievable. You'd think that we'd be used to it by now but apparently we are not as it still surprises us. Sometimes the pitter patter of tiny feet is quite sweet but most of the time it sounds like a full on dinosaur romping around. The crying when she doesn't get her way, the huffing and puffing, the high pitched ninja yaps, the slurpy drinking, the scratching, the chewing on cracklingly loud plastic water bottles as she cuddles up to mega tolerant Hudson just amazes me. She is dancing around one of Hudson's big leashes while barking at it right now.

Mexi also loves our noises too, especially our dismal singing which we think is super hilarious: P It still takes a moment or two for her to register where the peculiar noise is coming from then she will sit up straight as if her perky ears were like little antennas and tilt her head and assess the situation. Our mobile phones, something on TV or a musical toy all have this effect. It is so sweet to witness and we try to soak it in while it lasts.

We also had our first thunderstorm, up went her perky antennas until we brought her inside and she promptly fell asleep, snoring over the noise of the continuing thunder. There is not a whole lot that phases our girl.

The water bowl has already become a source of great entertainment, as if it was her very own mini splash pool. Even after a month Lexi feels compelled to rise even if she is in a deep sleep and have a drink while Hudson is having one and then she watches the drips as they fall from her floppy lips and her floppy ears dangle down.

I thought that my Mum's house was puppy proof until Lexi ran over the cord to my mum's low vision magnifier and managed to snap the plug off, it was just another one of those things that needed to be fixed and put away for next time.:uhoh: 

After two hours of constant mind blowing movement and noise there is a big slurpy drink and little miss flops to the ground, looking as dainty as a petal and there is peace in the land. However Hudson sleeps with one eye open, he never knows when he is about to get a love bite totally out of the blue.  tee hee.

Lexi's vaccinations are complete for now  However, we still must endure a excruciating wait of one full week before she can explore the real world like a big girl! It was nice to see our very experienced vet who must have seen a million pups light up over our munchkin and comment on her unusually soft fur and massive paws. Our little flirt also won over the crowd at puppy school too. Uh oh does this mean that she will try to win over every single person on the beach next week? Um yup, probably! :doh:

Photo links: 
Hudson & Lexi
Lexi on the Move


----------



## Karen519

*Doug*



Doug said:


> Thanks
> 
> Greetings when I get home are absolutely chaos, you'd think I was Justin Beiber or something! There is a lot of jumping up and down with crying. Hudson desperately tries to climb over the barrier, Lex tries to use him as a leg up and pokes him in the eye. Then there is a lot of circling and dancing with heavy huffing and puffing. Somehow I need to climb over the baby gate myself as the door won't open due to their force on it. I swiftly flee to the kitchen where they magically calm down and sit eagerly because they know that their dinner is on the way. (I wish that I could takes photos of the way she wags her tail as she inhales her food.) After dinner the excitement resumes with a full on hooray they didn't abandon us forever crazy play as they can let loose and finally celebrate that everything is right in the world. Hudson is totally up for it and joins in with gusto.
> 
> The constant dizzying movement and the noises this girl makes is unbelievable. You'd think that we'd be used to it by now but apparently we are not as it still surprises us. Sometimes the pitter patter of tiny feet is quite sweet but most of the time it sounds like a full on dinosaur romping around. The crying when she doesn't get her way, the huffing and puffing, the high pitched ninja yaps, the slurpy drinking, the scratching, the chewing on cracklingly loud plastic water bottles as she cuddles up to mega tolerant Hudson just amazes me. She is dancing around one of Hudson's big leashes while barking at it right now.
> Mexi also loves our noises too, especially our dismal singing which we think is super hilarious: P It still takes a moment or two for her to register where the peculiar noise is coming from then she will sit up straight as if her perky ears were like little antennas and tilt her head and assess the situation. Our mobile phones, something on TV or a musical toy all have this effect. It is so sweet to witness and we try to soak it in while it lasts.
> 
> We also had our first thunderstorm, up went her perky antennas until we brought her inside and she promptly fell asleep, snoring over the noise of the continuing thunder. There is not a whole lot that phases our girl.
> 
> The water bowl has already become a source of great entertainment, as if it was her very own mini splash pool. Even after a month Lexi feels compelled rise even if she is in a deep sleep and have a drink while Hudson is having one and then she watches the drips as they fall from her floppy lips and her floppy ears dangle down.
> 
> I thought that my Mum's house was puppy proof until Lexi ran over the cord to my mum's low vision magnifier and managed to snap the plug off, it was just another one of those things that needed to be fixed and put away for next time.:uhoh:
> 
> After two hours of constant mind blowing movement and noise there is a big slurpy drink and little miss flops to the ground, looking as dainty as a petal and there is peace in the land. However Hudson sleeps with one eye open, he never knows when he is about to get a love bite totally out of the blue.  tee hee.
> 
> Lexi's vaccinations are complete for now  However, we still must endure a excruciating wait of one full week before she can explore the real world like a big girl! It was nice to see our very experienced vet who must have seen a million pups light up over our munchkin and comment on her unusually soft fur and massive paws. Our little flirt also won over the crowd at puppy school too. Uh oh does this mean that she will try to win over every single person on the beach next week? Um yup, probably! :doh:
> 
> Photo links:
> Hudson & Lexi
> Lexi on the Move


I just LOVE the way you write-it's as if we are there with you. You're taking me back to having a puppy. I can relate to it all-how PRECIOUS they are. Tucker and Tonka, who are 6 and 5 years old, still great us as if we are movie stars!

I would say that Lexi is going to be "the little town flirt!"


----------



## HolDaisy

I also love how you describe Lexi! I can envisage exactly what she must do and can even hear the sounds of her little paws bounding across the floor as she runs over to greet you  She's such a little ray of sunshine and I am so glad that you have her in your life.


----------



## Doug

Karen519 said:


> I just LOVE the way you write-it's as if we are there with you. You're taking me back to having a puppy. I can relate to it all-how PRECIOUS they are. Tucker and Tonka, who are 6 and 5 years old, still great us as if we are movie stars!
> 
> I would say that Lexi is going to be "the little town flirt!"


Lexi Mae really is a little ray of sunshine. I just wish that I could capture the joy that radiates out of her.

Yes, I am afraid that she will be the town flirt which might make walking down the beach a bit difficult. It is hard to believe that not everyone wants to be greeted by a golden puppy running full pelt at them. Apparently this is not everyone's dream and delight which just baffles Hudson... and myself quite frankly 

At least we appreciate the rockstar greetings guys. It is wonderful how how these enthusiastic greetings never change for their special people despite their age 

I woke up to Lexi's unbelievably heavy snoring and I pondered, should I let her sleep in and gain some extra peace? or should I stir and let the craziness begin? Of course I rolled over and up she sprung at the side of my bed wishing me the happiest day of my life and then she ran over to Hudson and gave him a big chomp just to let him know how strongly she feels about him and how he was so greatly missed. Hudson is a poor kid but judging by his wagging tail he wouldn't have it any other way. They have a wild relaL??

(Whoa! LOL! Lexi just jumped on the lap top with her tail wagging at full speed with the brightest smile to say hello. What a clever girl to be able to hold down the shift key and the / to create a question mark twice!) At least she didn't reboot the computer this time 

As I was saying... they have a wild relationship and I wish that I understood it but they “get” each other and that's all that matters. 

Thanks for allowing me and encouraging me to record these little details that brighten our day. It is amazing how quickly puppy amnesia sets in and we forget the little things. I love the way Mexi reminds you of your own pups 

Speaking of puppy memories here is what Hudsie was up to at Lexi's age when I first joined the GRF.
Hudson's photo link: Hudson on the Move
Now you know who inspired the user name of “Doug”  :wavey:


----------



## elly

She's growing up so fast and she's so so sweet...and Yowsa...what a beauty Junior Hudson was! He still is, but look at that face..and the digging! Chester was a big digger too..if they had both dug in the same spot opposite ends of the earth they may have met each other half way through!!! 
These written memories of little Lexis antics will be a wonderful reminder for you just as Mannys Blog is for me. He's grown so fast and today he is 9 months old! He makes me smile and laugh everyday and I can never tire of his hugely cheeky baby face and the love he pours out to all. I am so so so thrilled Lexi is bringing you all the same joy. 
Manny and Chester send your two beauties gentle licks and fast paced tail wags x


----------



## lhowemt

Yes you do spin a beautiful thread! Love love love these!


----------



## Doug

Thanks so much!

It blows my mind to think about how big Lexi will be when she meets Santa next month!

Hudson was a chunky monkey compared to our delicate little petal I should point out that digging never did become a habit that stuck with Hudson. Maybe he was trying to connect with Chester!
Wow! Manny is 9 months old already?!  I remember when these pups were just a mere dream of ours  Manny does have a radiant aura, he reminds me of the saying, “My sunshine doesn't come from the skies, it comes from the love in my dog's eyes.” But at the same time is is so wonderful to have our older pups to show them the ropes, you need a bit of heart and soul to balance the craziness of puppyhood out 

I am so glad that the gummy bears helped Chester, I shall have to give them a try with Hudson as he doesn't love the car... unlike Missy who falls asleep as soon as we are out of the driveway!

Photo link: Hudson & Lexi


----------



## NewfieMom

Pardon me, but surely this is a mudball, not a doggie!!! This one is Hudsie...how did you allow him to grow up? Yes, he is gorgeous now...but you had to have wanted to freeze time when he did this! Or maybe you wanted a garden?

NewfieMom :wavey:


----------



## Doug

NewfieMom said:


> Pardon me, but surely this is a mudball, not a doggie!!! This one is Hudsie...how did you allow him to grow up? Yes, he is gorgeous now...but you had to have wanted to freeze time when he did this! Or maybe you wanted a garden?
> 
> NewfieMom :wavey:


Don't tell anyone but I can't wait for puppies to grow up, there is too much uncertainty, too much to panic about for a worry wart like me. Sure they look cute but it is the heart, soul and loyalty that I love the most about goldens. The fact that he stays clean and keeps my garden in tact now is also a huge bonus


----------



## GoldensGirl

Your stories about your Dynamic Duo are simply wonderful! Every time I visit this thread, I move on with a grin on my face. 

The bond between a male Golden and the little gal he raises can be incredible. Though Sunny's rough play is hard on him, Joker still initiates games with her. In turn, she has developed ways of playing with him that are not so rough. And she looks after him, going outdoors to keep watch over him when that's her only reason to be out. You have so much joy and wonder ahead, when Lexi and Hudson are both adults. If that day ever comes.


----------



## Doug

HAPPY three month birthday Lexi Girl!!

It was a bonus that it just also happens to be her first day of freedom into the big wide world now that she is fully vaccinated. It feels as though we have been in hibernation for weeks, which is probably a good thing given the craziness that we have adjusted to. It seems as though a sneaky after work beach visit was meant to be as both hubby and I had an early minute (or two) off from work. It feels like forever since Hudson felt sand between his toes and was able to lie down in the water (He is the first dog I have ever seen that just loves to drop in the water as he watches the activities on the shore.) 
Lexi was so excited to be there she decided to celebrate with a spontaneous game of bitey face right on the beach of all places and even decided to follow Hudsie into the water… but only up to her ankles, what a smart little chick pea. Chasing the seaweed that danced upon the sand was also a delight for her. We took her out to dinner at the marina to celebrate the occasion and even took her for a short walk on the charming seaside street. Once again nothing phased her, it was as if she had done it a million times before 

Photo link: Hudson & Lexi


----------



## Marcus

Brilliant. Happy birthday


----------



## Karen519

*Doug*



Doug said:


> Lexi Mae really is a little ray of sunshine. I just wish that I could capture the joy that radiates out of her.
> 
> Yes, I am afraid that she will be the town flirt which might make walking down the beach a bit difficult. It is hard to believe that not everyone wants to be greeted by a golden puppy running full pelt at them. Apparently this is not everyone's dream and delight which just baffles Hudson... and myself quite frankly
> 
> At least we appreciate the rockstar greetings guys. It is wonderful how how these enthusiastic greetings never change for their special people despite their age
> 
> I woke up to Lexi's unbelievably heavy snoring and I pondered, should I let her sleep in and gain some extra peace? or should I stir and let the craziness begin? Of course I rolled over and up she sprung at the side of my bed wishing me the happiest day of my life and then she ran over to Hudson and gave him a big chomp just to let him know how strongly she feels about him and how he was so greatly missed. Hudson is a poor kid but judging by his wagging tail he wouldn't have it any other way. They have a wild relaL??
> 
> (Whoa! LOL! Lexi just jumped on the lap top with her tail wagging at full speed with the brightest smile to say hello. What a clever girl to be able to hold down the shift key and the / to create a question mark twice!) At least she didn't reboot the computer this time
> 
> As I was saying... they have a wild relationship and I wish that I understood it but they “get” each other and that's all that matters.
> 
> Thanks for allowing me and encouraging me to record these little details that brighten our day. It is amazing how quickly puppy amnesia sets in and we forget the little things. I love the way Mexi reminds you of your own pups
> 
> Speaking of puppy memories here is what Hudsie was up to at Lexi's age when I first joined the GRF.
> Hudson's photo link: Hudson on the Move
> Now you know who inspired the user name of “Doug”  :wavey:


I can just picture little Lexi! We sure do forget puppyhood quickly!
Just noticed that I meant to type greet and typed great and I don't have a pup jumping on my keyboard!!

P.S. I LOVE Hudson's diamond milkbone tag!!!


----------



## DJdogman

You know I've been having a bad day at work, but your photos have made me smile soooo much! Cuddly, happy, fun, balls of fluff


----------



## NewfieMom

Doug said:


> It feels like forever since Hudson felt sand between his toes and was able to lie down in the water (He is the first dog I have ever seen that just loves to drop in the water as he watches the activities on the shore.)
> Lexi was so excited to be there she decided to celebrate with a spontaneous game of bitey face right on the beach of all places and even decided to follow Hudsie into the water… but only up to her ankles, what a smart little chick pea. Chasing the seaweed that danced upon the sand was also a delight for her. We took her out to dinner at the marina to celebrate the occasion and even took her for a short walk on the charming seaside street.


What a wonderful birthday celebration. It sounds idyllic. I wish I could just walk to the sea from my home. Give Hudson and Lexi hugs from me. And I have one for you, too.


A big hug,
NewfieMom


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 3 Months beautiful Lexi, you've got the whole world smiling!


----------



## cgriffin

Happy 3 months birthday, Miss Lexi  I am glad you are giving your mom, dad and Hudson so much happiness


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 3 Months little Lexi, what a fabulous day you've had.

The Beach pictures are great!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 3 months little Lexi! That's so great how she can go out and about now. I absolutely loved all of the beach photos, every photo you take of them is beautiful. I especially love the one of her standing watching her big brother in the sea - what a beautiful beach too! You'll find that it's easier to get her tired for bed now that she can go out on walks etc... it used to be difficult getting Sammy worn out for bed when he wasn't allowed to go outside yet. You won't be able to walk down the street now without drawing in quite a crowd for golden cuddles


----------



## dborgers

Hey, Lexi baby. HAPPY 3 MONTHS!! You're a beautiful little girl


----------



## elly

Wowee you're three little lady, three! Gosh I remember when you were just a thought, a dream, a hope and a wonderful special conversation between your Mummy and I. I cannot explain adequately in enough words how thankful I am you became a reality and such a wonderful reality in fact. 
Carry on delighting your Mummy and a daddy and handsome brother sweet girl and of course all your adoring fans, you really are special :smooch: x


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you all a wonderful together!


----------



## Doug

swishywagga said:


> Wishing you all a wonderful weekend together!


Thank you!!

Saturday and Sundays are known as “Golden Retriever Appreciation Days” around here. Instead of the regular mundane around the block walks we seize the day by becoming tourists in our own city and try out different dog friendly restaurants. Not only does this change of scene provide socialisation and mental stimulation for the pups but also makes the excruciating task of walking or exercising a little more pleasant for me 

Yesterday we explored a new housing development centred around a man made lake. It has a very trendy and cosmopolitan vibe with their Asian, Sri Lankan and Italian restaurants. We often come here for the great walking paths for the dogs. Once a year they have a Dogs Day Out fair but we missed it this year due to being in “quarantine.” I just love seeing dogs of all shapes and sizes come together in one space. They also have a shopping centre here which was a great way to introduce Lexi to the world without it being too busy. The weather turned out to be awful but Lexi brought her own sunshine and shared it with everyone she met. She even melted the hearts of some big burley men who couldn't resist her charm and just had to come and say hello 

We also have a creek/river that runs through our city from the hills to the ocean. Walking and cycling paths with recreation parks have been set up all along this river including through the heart of our city which is the home of a plethora of ducks. As we ventured out into the city centre for lunch today once again Bubbles took a whole range of new things in her stride like scooters, skate boarders, ducklings, cyclists, tourists, children, swans, paddle boats etc. etc. all with a big wide smile on her face. She even felt comfortable enough to initiate a game of bitey face just as Hudson decided to have an indulgent roll in the lush grass.
You'd think that they would have been exhausted for the rest of the day but the series of bitey face battle rounds continued well into the evening. Sigh. :bowl:

Here are a few other recent random anecdotal gems.. which is typical of Lexi's surprising and random antics really...

I still cannot get over how much she has grown in the six weeks she has been with us. She has morphed into a different being. I thought that her 3 second attention span would have settled down by now but nope she is still as busy as ever and Hudsie is still her favourite playground. Although Lex is chomping on a squeaker toy on her back while having hiccups right now.

I cannot express the surprise, joy and pride I feel when she suddenly learns a new command that she had no clue about before. It reminds me that she isn't really as crazy as she pretends to be.

Lexi loves to lick the glass of our french doors and tries to sneak in a bit of a chew too until she realises how difficult it is to chew on flat glass.

She has the softest fur and skin. I was going to say velvety skin but it is even softer than that. We love the little fluffy pom pom on her head. We keep watching her back for signs of her big girl fur to come through, it just might be.

Who knew that my faux fur ankle warmers would be the hit toy of the week?

One of the other highlights of her day is playing with a spoon. Apparently you can flip up in the air really well and it makes chiming noises when you hit it with your teeth and claws.

I love her walk, it is as if she is wearing shoes that are too big for her like Ronald McDonald. She has to lift them up high before plonking them down which makes her hips sway excessively and then then there's that tail that majestically swishes about behind her with her floppy ears and long eyebrows that sit up and over her eyes.

Every time I think uh oh it is too quiet around here, within seconds I hear the mounting pitter patter of paws and they come running in from the garden as if they have heard me thinking about them. This time Lexi Rose managed to scratch me on the wrist and inside my ear with her very enthusiastic “I'm back! I'm back!” greeting.

She still loves to dig but these days it happens on the couch, bed or mat. 

She makes the most unusual sounds like “mer” – to express disappointment yet acceptance when noone will play with her because it really is sleep time. “Oh woe is me, is it sleep time already? Mer” /umf! It happens every night.
… or “Yap!” - I want that! or Watch out everyone I have ants in my pants! 

I bought a talking and flashing Avengers figurine for my great nephew for Christmas. However to my surprise Iron Man has turned out to be a real fighter against crime... and nippy puppies who magically cower (...or sit) in his presence! I wonder how this correction suggestion will go down in the puppy threads? 

Photo link: Hudson & Lexi

I hope that you had a wonderful time celebrating your own versions of Golden Retriever Appreciation Day!!


----------



## elly

Wowee that sounds like a great place to visit!
I laughed out loud at her trying to chew flat glass... I could just envisage Manny doing the same! Here this morning he did chew glass.. unfortunately my expensive glasses, the frame may be saved but one lens is in pieces and Im now on poo inspection... :yuck: How daft and funny these puppalups are, with every exasperation there's a dozen smiles and heart glows.
Our appreciation day yesterday was spent at a dog show.. and if he had run as he can and should and if he had stopped barking ..I could and would have appreciated him more!  
Today's a new day! :crossfing


----------



## lhowemt

I love it, golden retriever appreciation days.....


----------



## HolDaisy

Great update and I love the photos, little Lexi is such a cutie exploring the world  It looks like she is an inquisitive little girl and just wants to see everything and everyone!
Your descriptions of her reminded me of Sammy's puppyhood, and I had totally forgotten about the 'MER' sound he used to make if he couldn't get is own way haha - thank you for reminding me of that. Your little girl is growing up already and Hudson looks like a proud big brother


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Goodness, I can't get enough of the pictures of your two. Lexi is sooo adorable and Hudson is as handsome as ever! He's so cute with her!


----------



## Marcus

Ok... I've had enough. What camera are you using?

This is as good as I can get


----------



## daisydogmom

"Ok, I have ants in my pants" LOL!!!!! Keep the fabulous anecdotes coming!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Doug said:


> She still loves to dig but these days it happens on the couch, bed or mat.


This is so familiar! Sunny and Lexi must have genes in common...or at least spirits.  I just warn you that being 4.5 years old has not eliminated puppy behavior in my little gal. She still chases her tail and does indoor zoomies that make me fear for her safety, especially when she crashes into a sliding glass door. :uhoh:

Wishing you a good week. :wavey:


----------



## Doug

Thanks guys!

I implore all of you to go out and buy SLR cameras when you all have such stunning subjects to shoot. Just ask Santa for one  

We use a Nikon D5100 that we have had for ages, it is a simple point and shoot camera. While photos don't really do our pups justice the odd one or two really do capture the texture of their fur and the sparkle in their eye which is so very precious to me now that Tia isn't physically here. It is the little things that we forget. 

Awh what an adorable photo Marcus! It is a bit of a shame that my basic point and shoot technique with the SLR refuses to focus on those action close ups.

Oh no Manny not glass lenses! I wish that you could talk so you can tell me how it could possibly feel so good against your teeth.

I am anxiously aware that this is only the honeymoon phase and the best antics are still yet to come! 
Btw I have decided to keep Lexi's cheeky album open so you can see her more colourful side. http://smedley.id.au/LexiOnTheMove/#
I do hope that this too shall pass and she will become more truly golden every day. 

Oh Sunny I bet that you were sent to make your family laugh out loud


----------



## cgriffin

Great photos, Lexi and Hudson look sooo happy  
Little Miss Sunshine is shining brightly in your home


----------



## california gold

Thank you Doug for sharing Lexi and Hudsons story. I just lost my Bridgette Anne to hemangiosarcoma and this opens a little ray of sunshine into my life. You don't know how much I appreciate it. Love the pictures. nice camera but You have a special way of capturing them. That's a real gift. Give that little girl a big hug and kiss on the nose and a big hug and kiss to Her big brother Hudson who will teach her to be a well behaved young lady. One day.....


----------



## dborgers

Lexi is making someone's heart go 









And that's a wonderful thing!! I love reading about your beautiful little munchkin


----------



## HolDaisy

You really do take gorgeous photos. I've got the Nikon D3100 as my best camera and it does take some beautiful shots. Most of the ones of Sammy I post on here are from my phone, as I tend to grab my phone if he's doing something funny, but I absolutely love my Nikon! One of the best things we did was teach Sammy the sit-stay when he was tiny, as it's enabled us now to get him to sit for ages while we get photos of him (especially useful in costume!) It's not so easy with Tizer because he doesn't have the same patience lol.

Lexi is growing up into such a beautiful little girl. I love her bubbly little character, how excited she is about life in general and the way in which she worships big brother Hudson  So happy that this little ray of sunshine has found her way into your hearts!


----------



## swishywagga

Lexi is SO adorable, I am loving all the trips down "Memory Lane" that she is giving me!. P.S. I really hope Santa brings me a Nikon D3100 for Christmas, the photo's are incredible!).


----------



## Doug

That is oh so kind of you California gold  As Oprah says we now have angels that we know by name. :')

We have also been on the hermangio roller coaster, not a day goes by where we don't think of Tia even though it has been almost 2 years. This time two years ago we were trying to soldier on, pretending that everything was manageable yet we were on tender hooks with mental torture as we slept on the floor with her and checking on her constantly. Instead of being haunted about the memories of the pain Tia's beautiful, strong and proud spirit has shone through and replaced these thoughts with how beautiful and brave she was in any situation. I hope that you can get to this place soon and that she sends you some comforting signs.

Tia's memorial rose “Double Delight” has produced roses this week for the first time 6 months with 4 buds, I like to think that she sent one for each of us. The fragrance is a-mazing

If you had shown me Lexi and Hudson's photos back then I wouldn't have believed my eyes. She is quite an amazing little package, everything is done with the purest of heart. 

Today she woke us up yelling with great enthusiasm, “Come on guys it is Golden Retriever Appreciation Day!! Seize the day!! It's gonna be the happiest day of our lives!!! This exact day will never happen again!” 

Oh but Lexi, humans like a slow start to their Sundays... at least wait until the sun comes up Baby Girl...and before we knew we were up and at'em way before the sun, the coffee was brewing and a full on wrestling match ensued. Poor Hudsie boy!

Hudson is without a shadow of a doubt not lonely a-n-y - m ore! Lexi (or should I say her teeth) are his constant companion. She has definitely fulfilled her mission of being a playmate for our quiet little boy. She has brought the spark back into his eyes and the swish in his tail and taught him how to have fun again (albeit a little too much fun, we must be careful what we wish for!)

Rexi was more than proud of herself when she learned how to help herself to the toilet paper this week. Grabbing it and joyfully running away with it leaving a trail behind her to her bed before chomping into it is her latest delight. 

I'd love to say that our introduction to our lakes and creek wear her out but true to form a long deep sleep signals an impending full on zoomie filled play session wild enough to make you dizzy. 

I guess that I spoke too soon about digging on the furniture only. I thought that Mexi had been a bit too quiet and then she raced in covered in mud from her tippy toes to the top of her fuzzy head before proceeding to jump on my yellow couch. Apparently one of our automatic sprinklers needed “adjusting” and it was the birds that spread the thick bark all over the grass.

I should have known that there was going to be trouble that day as Blossom woke me up at 1am by licking my ear, after a bit of reassurance that no it was not play time yet she went straight back to sleep, at 4am once again she returned to play as she was convinced that we were going to sleep through our alarm, once again she ended up settling but this time it was in the small of my back. I couldn't get back to sleep so I sat up and checked on the forum, she then went back to sleep and lay across my legs. Awh!.

I swear that it feels as though Lexi has been eating a bunch of rocks as it is a struggle for me to lift her. She feels so much more stockier and her big girl waves along her spine are coming through. She graduates from puppy school this week (we hope) and we have even begun putting our lounge room back together since we don't have to watch her like a hawk in fear of accidents as much anymore (touch wood!) Our baby girl is now a lanky puppy already. Sigh.

Thank goodness for the good old sit and stay command which Lexi has only really learned in the past week. Although Hudson has adapted it to mean sit, stay and immediately roll in the grass to ruin the photo and get away sooner which is not as silly [;p9i-8[ 
(Oh Lexi shmoo! My, she is fast!)
… as it seems.

HAPPY Golden Retriever Appreciation Day!!!! 
I hope that it turns out to be one of the happiest days of your lives 

Photo links: 
Lexi on the Move
Hudson & Lexi


----------



## Max's Dad

The fluffy puppy state lasts a very short while. Sounds like Lexi is keeping you busy. Hard to believe Max ever looked like this--11 weeks old.


----------



## Doug

Awh soooo cuooote!!!
Max has never lost his puppy fluff though, it just grew longer 
His coat and build reminds me so much of Tia.
http://smedley.id.au/Tia/#DSC_0589.JPG
It is hard to find such a fine mane these days


----------



## Max's Dad

Yes, I agree. Also, Hudson and Max have a similar look--especially the face and jowls.


----------



## dborgers

> HAPPY Golden Retriever Appreciation Day!!!!


Back atcha!!! 

Sounds like Lexi is doing everything puppy to a T LOL What a cutie pie!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great update  I love reading all about her adventures and I love the photo albums. She looks so proud of herself for jumping up on your yellow sofa covered in mud ha! They always seem to do that dont they? We have to run and block the sofas off until Sammy is clean again because as soon as he's muddy it's his first goal to mount the sofa!


----------



## cgriffin

Lexi is getting so big - don't you just feel like puppyhood is racing by? 
Fantastic photos of Lexi and Hudson


----------



## Doug

You'd think that by now Lexi would have settled into our quiet homely routine. I think that I was dreaming as Lexi is as busy as ever and wastes no opportunities to jump on Hudson and do laps of zoomies up on one couch to another. Yes she still plays with plastic water bottles, chases her tail, plays with spoons, jumps on the laptop hence the random typing at times in my posts, lies upside down to chew on toys, she gently grooms Hudson “Oh, Hudson look you have a leaf in your feathers”, there is a bit of random chewing on the couch and the cushions but only for about 3 seconds, she poses for a moment while contemplating her next activity, then she crashes on her cooler bed and you think that she is finally settled for awhile but then no she is up again chewing on a squirrel while simultaneously lying on Hudson. I cannot get the song. “Girls Just Wanna Have Fun” out of my head.

I love the way her balance has improved significantly. Her latest trick this week is jumping up on Hudsie's back with her front paws and managing to walk around with him as he tries to walk away (which would normally cause her to slide off.) She reminds me of one of those performing poodles on one of those talent shows.

Lexi's zest for life is unstoppable, that tail just does not stop wagging and those eye lashes never seem to stop flapping unless she is napping with the most angelic expression. Her quiet and sentimental moments are incredibly precious. Oh and her vocabulary is expanding too,
Uh- uh- uh- er = Just getting comfy.
Uh – oo -mer – Oh my goodness me.
Er -uh = Oh no!
Ru-er -ff = Let me in (the toilet!)
Uh – er -oo -oh (still trying to work this one out.)
Yap! = Watch out! I am not responsible for what I am about to do, I'm just a puppy!
My girl is so big now, she shocked me with her big girl deep woof at a truck outside of our house and then changed it up immediately and gave a high pitched puppy yap to Hudson telling him how absolutely irresistible he is with his beautiful and fine coat. 

Lexi's latest hobby is gardening and in particular dirt excavation. Hubby raked some leaves leaving a fresh dirt patch oh my what a mistake! In fact I think that when she gets a bit too rough with Hudson he deliberately takes her out there because she is so easily distracted by the joy of digging. She comes in looking like a right mess but this is a small price to pay for an activity that doesn't involve harming herself by chewing leaves or biting Hudsie. Thank goodness for the washable slip covers on the yellow lounge and it is another great excuse to get a new couch once puppyhood passes... one day 

Oh oh here she comes again... brace yourselves...
...cc*…≥ÒLPE/W3	QWEDC[ “}
aqr	`15q6yuiku-7!?”Ú≥;ol=]]\
She often jumps up on the lap top just to say hello before dashing off again. Her greetings are the best! She just radiates love and joy all at once. She even squealed with delight when we got home last night.

Lexi is an absolute angel when we take her out as well. One minute she was just saying hi to this lovely lady and in the next second she was on this lady's lap with the brightest smile. Fortunately the lady was thrilled and said that Lexi had made her day  

Sparkles accidentally scratched my mum after one of her pop up out of the blue hellos. It is crazy to think that the size of her nails has quadrupled since we got her, in fact everything has quadrupled in the last 8 weeks. Sorry Mum but she only scratches those that she loves the most  It is so heartbreaking not to welcome her sparkly run ups anymore. I guess that it was eventually going to be a recipe for disaster. It has been really hard trying to explain to her that she is a big girl now.

My poor girl just doesn't realise how much she has grown. For some reason she falls asleep as she gets in the car. She likes to snuggle with Hudson and promptly falls asleep whilst Hudson hangs on for his dear life with wide and bright eyes. Lexi's head no longer fits on the seat as she sleeps and she hasn't worked out that from now on she needs to lie long ways along the seat.

Oh no we have woken up to thunderstorms... but it is golden retriever appreciation day and Lexi is more than anxiously eager to get this festival up and running and release these ants from her pants  We decided to go shopping around our local seaside town with its quaint boutique shops and spread some love and golden threads. We thought that it would blow over by the time we got there but it seems that we drove straight into it. We took shelter in a cafe with lightning and thunder crashing around us. Lexi just sat there fluttering her charming eye lashes. Her main focus was making sure that she wasn't going to miss out on a taste of my delicious burger. Thunder? What thunder? It wasn't quite the magical beach day we had planned but Lexi wouldn't let anything rain on her parade. It was really special to see the sunshine she brought to people on such a dreary day.

With a new day and a new dawn the storm had magically cleared and Hudson and Lexi got their fabulous beach run that they had been hanging out for. Lexi celebrated with a game of bitey face and Hudson promptly escaped into the water. Thank goodness she has a good head on her shoulders and she never strayed too far away from us which was really heart warming What a good girl. It is no wonder that she has the name “Sunny's Delight” in her lineage 

HAPPY Golden Retriever Appreciation Day!!!! (despite whatever the weather may be) 

Photo links: 
Lexi on the Move
Hudson & Lexi


----------



## OutWest

Thank you for bringing a smile to my face just as I'm about to drop off the sleep!


----------



## Max's Dad

Great shots at the beach.


----------



## hubbub

Oh my! It seems she has grown overnight!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Your post this morning made me chuckle and remember my Sunny's puppyhood, from the indoor zoomies and tail-chasing to the vocabulary, which continues to grow. Now 4.5 years old with a touch of white on her muzzle (how can that be?!), my Sunny shows no sign of becoming an adult, at least not if being an adult means slowing down or becoming at all sedate. I hope Miss Lexi becomes the lady you want her to be.


----------



## lhowemt

Thanks for the update, she sure is a sweetue.


----------



## Karen519

*Lexi*

I love all of your updates about your little, Lexi!! 
They grow up WAY TOO FAST.
I love how Danny called her a little Munchkin.


P.S. I've always loved the name Munchkin, too. I once adopted a female Samoyed and named her that.


----------



## dborgers

Lexi, looks like you had a LOT of fun romping in the surf  

"Who's that super cute little girl in the pictures?" It's YOU!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Lexi really has grown so much! I LOVE every single photo of her and Hudson, they're just the cutest pair  She's so funny how she tries to climb on him, he's such a good boy how he lets her just do what she wants. She's given Hudson a new lease of life! I look forward to your next pup-date.


----------



## Doug

HAPPY 4 month birthday Princess!! Whoohoo!! 
Ah yes time flies when you are having fun but puppyhood please race by. Lexi Mex certainly has kept us on our toes for the last two months. She is always up to something fun.

Oh Sunny's Delight what are you eating now?
Muppet please leave the millipede alone!
Oh my goodness Mexi don't eat fluff! Why would you want to eat that?
Please let me put my shoes on Shmooey.
Oh no why would you cover yourself in dirt again? You have just come back from an all day outing!
Where on Earth did you find that, we don't even use them in this house!?
Please don't use Hudson as a step Treasure.
Oh my your kisses are so wet Cherub!
Oh no leave my ear alone.
Um, what are we barking out now?
It is too quiet what are you up to Missy?
Why would you want to chew on a grass prickle as if it were chewing gum?
Please just let me in through the front door unscathed Bubbles.
Oh no not puppy pudding! (diarrhoea  ) 
Please let me cut your nails Petal.
Lex, please let go of my pants!
Oh no we don't eat sticks Pumpkin!
Oh my she has wrapped her leash around my legs!
Please stop biting Hudsie Bear!
Where did you find a leaf inside???
Please don't step on my hair Melon.
You know that you are not allowed to jump up Puppet.
Off the couch Missy!
Oh please leave the toilet paper alone. I'll need that!
I can hear the pitter patter of thumping feet as she bounds inside to greet me... ahhh please don't hurt me little one!
kgufti ko/ P'”,;'
Don't worry Mum I'll make it up to you by licking you better and memorising you with my sweet and loveable puppy gaze.!
Sigh.

I cannot wait until she relaxes into the golden gal she will eventually be with her sparkly radiance and charm. I do see signs of the lady that she will become, but for now I'll enjoy the lady muck that we have. I look forward to the day when we can put the toilet roll back in it's usual position on the hanger without fear of it magically unravelling and being shredded in the next room. I do love the way she runs outside to go to the toilet and runs back in to resume activities rather than the usual casual golden mosey out to the loo though. Everyday is Christmas right now. She always looks as though she has just won the lottery. 

Hudson has been an absolute champion over the last two months. He has been a rock and has even stepped in whenever he feels that we need a break. He is always on the watch over her. I attribute her positive behaviour when we are out and about to Lexi following his lead. Huds has been our pride and joy. He has had a new lease on life but this also means that he has been eating a few things from the garden that he probably shouldn't and he also comes back with mysteriously muddy feet. Hmmm He says that Lexi twisted his arm. At least he has worked out very quickly that all he has to do is sit down and Lexi will slide off to get her off his back when she practices her circus acts. I do love the way she will bring a toy and sit in his lap to play with it. Hudson inevitably ends up being pushed and kicked as she rolls on her back with the toy in her mouth and paws but he doesn't even flinch as long as she doesn't touch his ticklish toes. Awh she loves him so!
It looks as though Lexi already has a sugar face. Her helmet is already golden while her face is white. It is fascinating to see how their coat develop and changes throughout their whole life. Hudson is looking a lot more golden lately, perhaps it is his version of grey hairs from stress!

We are trying to keep our eye out for the tooth fairy this week. It has been amazing to see Lexi's gums and mouth grow but her baby teeth are still tiny. There are massive gaps in her gums where there should be teeth. Has she already lost them or swallowed them? ...or are they just the gaps from her gums that have grown? My eyes have been playing up. I thought that I did catch a glimpse of a crater where a tooth may have been but before you know it another tooth has already magically appeared in its place. I tried to get a good photo of her new tooth coming through over her existing tooth but of course she never stays still for long enough for me to take a good peek. I thought that it was happening on her right side but now it is on her left. Surely such changes do not happen overnight... or do they? At this rate by next week she should have a whole new set of chops!  Oh what a mystery you are little Mex! 

Oh dear, she is carrying a ceramic bowl in her mouth, off she goes. How those little teeth can carry that heavy bowl I'll never know. It cannot be comfortable. I should learn to never underestimate this little girl!

The end of this week has been tinged with heartbreak as our little girl has developed a limp. It is as if noone has told her about this though. She still jumps, runs and plays with gusto and is shocked when I need to tell her to settle and put her feet up. She doesn't understand why she isn't allowed to even think about playing with Hudsie anymore, why she can't jump on the couch and why she can't do zoomies in the backyard. As you know her sparkly galloping run ups and greetings are the best but now with this limp they just break my heart. Her smile is as bright as ever as she tells me not to panic and that a bit of a limp is common in pups and isn't going to stop her from celebrating life to the fullest. As you also know Lexi is quite vocal, she grizzles when we don't get out of the shower fast enough for her (even though we keep the door open for her), she grizzles at bedtime, she grizzles when she does not know what to do with herself... and just for fun but she never grizzles about her leg. 

I just don't know how this could have happened 
...ok I might have some idea. ...I hope that it wasn't her gymnastics routine!
Never have my pups ever been injured like this!  I just feel so sorry for our little princess. She obviously seems to be completely unaware but it is really hard to watch. I love the way she licks me and wags her tail at me as if I'm the one in need of healing :') Oh my poor little chick pea! :'(

Even though Lexi show she showed significant signs of improvement the following day I hit the panic button and whisked her off to the vet just to be safe. We returned with anti inflammatories for her suspected soft tissue injury (based on the location of her ouchie) and instructions for bed rest for TWO whole weeks! No more pirouettes, no more ninja moves or high jumps; just lie there and look pretty Little One. How hard can that be?  Hmmm wish us luck with that!!

Just as well, the temps are super high this weekend and we need some recovery time ourselves after a rather festive Christmas party. What a good time to chill out on a cooler bed under the air con vent 'n have a chew on a block of ice. As it turns out Lexi is a lot better now but those first few days were just heartbreaking. 

To celebrate her recovery we could not resist a quick sneaky trip to visit Santa, oh that poor bloke in that suit, in those boots on a sweaty day! Funnily enough Lexi didn't really feel like sitting still on a stranger's lap while there was so many more other pups to play with that were lining up. Oh Santa how brave you are to work with children and animals  LOL 

Lexi's limp is pretty much gone but the no jumping rule is still being enforced just to be on the safe side (this includes attacking Hudsie which most likely caused her injury in the first place) and peace has finally been restored to our kingdom. The crazy beast has been banished and in it's place sits a quiet pretty princess with long eye lashes and doey sweet eyes with a sparkle in her eye (well most of the time.) It has been a pleasure to see more of her gentler side which reveals how good she really can be... with a bit of magical convincing from the crinkly treat packet. How would we ever cope without crinkly plastic?! It just reinforces how much she has grown physically and behaviourally. Just between you and me I do not miss the constant unsettling thumping, growling or yapping noises that accompanied the rough housing at all. However, I do feel like a big party pooper as I do think that dogs should be allowed to be dogs sometimes but safety comes first Little Miss.

Uh oh, Sleeping Beauty has awoken and is already gently growling at something. I'd better get up and see what she is up to this time... 

HAPPY golden appreciation day everyone!!

To those of you going through a rough time at the moment we send extra special warm fuzzies to you and hope that these photos add a bit of sunshine to your day 
Photo links: 
Hudson & Lexi
Lexi on the Move


----------



## lhowemt

Thanks for the update! I am so sorry to hear she is limping. I hope she heals soon and tou find many ways to keep her, ahem, occupied in the interim.


----------



## Max's Dad

Glad Lexi's limp is better. She is bigger every time you post--getting some long legs.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am sorry Miss Lexi got hurt - speedy recovery little Missy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Four months already, where has the time flown by to.

Baby girl Lexi sounds like a tomboy to me, ha ha.
I LOVE the tomboys, they are so much fun.


----------



## dborgers

> She always looks as though she has just won the lottery.


This. Happy happy girl.

I apologize for chuckling throughout your list of her activities.  The video of her chasing her tail was really cute, as was the picture of her on Santa's lap (which it looks like she was trying to escape LOL). Thanks for the smiles this morning!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Lexi's limp is much better, it must have been tough trying to keep her movement limited! It sounds like she has such a great little character and I love the vocal pups who talk back to you  Sammy used to huff and puff too when he didn't get his own way, he also did the little 'Hmmmmmphh' noise like a stroppy teenager if he didn't get his own way haha, it's just hilarious!

I love all your recent photos, she really is growing up so fast! I especially love the photo of Lexi and Hudson with Santa. Thanks for letting us all follow Lexi's journey, it's great to watch her grow up and I look forward to every update


----------



## Doug

It is hard to believe that our tall leggy girl is the same princess that arrived 70 days ago. She still behaves as if she is in Disneyland with her bright smile, sparkly personality and swishy tail.
Ah yes I forgot to tell Santa about the three second rule ;P Ha ha! 

Lexi sure is a tomboy and as I expected a precious diva at the same time. She is not shy about telling us what she wants and when. She is a never ending bouquet of surprises. Lexi is always on hand and on high alert just in case you might need some extra kisses and sparkles. She is great at “stay” but as soon as I kneel down she comes crawling to me as if that is not counted  It is a bit hard not to laugh out loud and tell her off for being so adorably sweet! She certainly is a delightful charmer. 

Lexi has suddenly discovered her love of laundry this week as she has cheekily repeatedly run off with my pants! She prances off with them lifting her little chin and tail as high as possible as she disappears around the corner, pleased as punch! Once again it is very difficult to pretend to be mad at her.

We confirmed this week that our toilet paper is still not safe. The tooth fairy also continues to visit, Lexi must hide her teeth really well for her as we haven't seen any stray teeth floating around anywhere.

Lexi has unbelievably soft fur with the exception of her teeth and claws. I'm sporting a pirate look with a gash across my cheek and one on my eyelid. This is yet another first for me. After a few puppy kisses... and a bit of concealer I was fine  

Lex has also been cheeky enough to help herself to the bag of treats hidden on my side table which is usually safe... up till now. 
Someone has gotten a lot taller, bolder and a lot wiser!

When Lexi wakes up each day she behaves as if she is on a bouncy castle, so joyful, floppy and soft with a heavy dose of youthful exuberance! As we get ready for work she cheers, “Come on everybody bounce with me.”...even on Mondays  … and of course Hudson being the star that he is obliges... until they are reminded about the two week jumping ban due to her limp that actually no longer exists... Now did the vet say 2 weeks or two years? 

It is still amazing to me how a dainty little petal can still make such an array of sounds apart from her ear piercing yaps, ohhs and murs. Lexi also snores, bangs her toys on the wooden door frames, huffs and puffs, thumps around the house, squeaks her toys, crashes around with a plastic water bottle and slurps her water. I never expected one little princess to make all that noise?

Lexi's surprise run ups are quite funny these days as she is not allowed to jump. Before I know it she is bolting up to me at full pelt but she manages to slam the brakes on and her floppy ears go flying and then presents her beaming eyes and wide smile with her bottom planted in a sit position ready to be told how amazing and special she is.

What a champ Hudson is  He is our big teddy bear and a total sweet heart. He sits directly at my feet and Lexi feels compelled to sit directly on his. My dear boy has come such a long way, he has gone from being intensely intrigued (yet slightly suspicious as he did not know what to expect) to total acceptance of this little sunny party animal and takes all of her unexpected surprises in his stride. The other day Lexi decided to sit directly on Hudson's chest (and eventually head) while chewing on the toy that we bought when we saw Santa. He was so relaxed that he even tried to continue to sleep through it all. He just amazes me.

It has been a big weekend here, with lots of socialisation going on whilst also being mindful about over doing it since we are “technically” still on bed rest for another week. Hudson and Lexi delighted some crowds at an outdoor mall, followed by a seaside visit to one of our favourite restaurants. It is situated in a square/court overlooking the ocean and jetty with palm trees and busy urban vibe. There was an interactive water fountain near by as well as a bubble man who performed for the children. We were delighted to see that our favourite hang out had been totally renovated to suit the trendy clientele of the area which included some very golden friendly waitresses along with the most amazing ribs and fillet steak. Lexi thoroughly enjoyed her first unexpected upmarket experience and we were so pleased to see that she handled it with such grace for a 18 week old: P It was lovely to see her entertain giggling toddlers who kept running back for more puppy kisses. True to form Lexi expressed her appreciation and full satisfaction of her busy day by sweetly snoring all the way home. 

Never a dull moment in Lexiland!

Wishing you a very happy and special golden retriever appreciation day!! We hope that an unexpected indulgence comes your way! 

Photo links: 
Lexi on the Move
Hudson & Lexi


----------



## swishywagga

Lexi sounds like a total delight, the way you describe all of her antics warms my heart. Uncle Barnaby is so very proud that she is beginning to master the art of laundry stealing!


----------



## hubbub

^^^ Agreed! Lexi and Hudson's pictures together bring such a smile to my face, as I'm sure they do to all who see them


----------



## cgriffin

Wow, little Missie is growing and growing - where has that little baby gone? Too cute, both your furry kids


----------



## golfgal

Lexi's antics are too funny. Don't always post but do enjoy the reads. I can't believe you still call her a delicate petal though. I think she's tomboy all the way. I love how puppies just assume they can sleep on any part of the other dog in the house and they get away with it. Don't look too longingly for puppy hood to go fast, it seems like it's over in a blink.


----------



## Doug

Lexi is our delicate little petal, most of the time she is the sweetest little angel (out of the corner of my eye sometimes I see her with a white tutu and fluffy angel wings.) I am very excited to see these glimpses of the stellar girl that I know she will become. She studies our every move and is so tender and sweet with Hudson and I even if she is lying on our backs or necks  The way she is compelled to sit near him or on him is so heartwarming. She thinks he is her very own personal arm chair. It is quite funny that sometimes she still walks straight under Hudson's belly to get through. She has absolutely no consideration of his personal space... he even seems to like it... well as much as a boy is allowed to let on However there are times when she needs to release some crazy jumping beans and we all brace ourselves and bunker down and tell ourselves that this too shall pass! 

We are all super excited here as our summer holidays have finally arrived. Lexi bounces up and down to remind me that now every day can be devoted to celebrating Golden Retriever Appreciation Day. Hooray for holidays! This means that we get to spend more time with our little girl, watch Hudson's hilarious interactions and priceless expressions with Lexi and go on more adventures  Cue the happy dance and the back flips!
Lexi has been a little chatter box today. She sang a delightful song welcoming hubby out of the shower and we had a nice interactive chat over breakfast with lots of ooos, rohs and mers. She just can't help herself.

Hyfu';jp... Uncle Barnaby I have been trying really hard to practice my laundry stealing skills without anyone noticing. I have been homing in on their PJs. Tee hee! You should see the look on their faces as I make a bolt for it. It is as if they left them there for me. Funny peeps! ….ku5sc

Just when you think that things are settling and the jig saw pieces are finally coming together out of the blue we are dealing with toilet training again. Oh Lexi, not on the bed of all places, at least our wool quilt was easy to wash! Thank goodness it seems to be a one off incident but it teaches us that we can't relax just yet.

Speaking of washing... is it wrong of me to think that it is super cute when Lexi Mex comes in all muddy? I'm supposed to be mad aren't I? When she comes in covered in plumbago blossoms that have stuck to her fur am I supposed to annoyed? I secretly think it is adorably sweet and cute. I even love it when she has convinced Hudson to do the same because he hasn't done it in years. My feeling is good for you! You must have had so much fun out there! I can't help but to laugh. Goldens can even celebrate and appreciate the smallest things even dirt! I wouldn't dream of walking in here with muddy feet so why is it more than OK for them to? Oh my, golden fever opens your world up to some strange situations!  

Sometimes when it goes suddenly quiet I think that I should check up on them and then I stop myself knowing that I'll spoil their fun. I often cannot resist and try to tip toe outside and find my two magical fairies at the bottom of my lovely garden playing together. It doesn't take long until Hudson senses my presence and bolts to greet me. It is very special to see my vision of having a buddy for Hudson come to fruition. What a blessing!
It has been interesting to look back over Hudsie's puppy photos when he was Lexi's age (and a bit older) to see what he was up to. It was winter then so his coat was thicker. Our Tia Lia was nine at the time. She was such a good sport with Hudson and would stand like a statue with her head held high telling him “There's nothing to see here and no need to jump on me.” It worked... well most of the time 

Hudson's updated link is underlined Hudson On The Move 

Can you spot the photo of him where he has a lipstick stain on his face? A lady was so smitten with him at a hardware store that she planted a big kiss right on his head. She was a bit embarrassed when she couldn't remove the evidence. Hudsie you lucky boy!

We are super excited today as it is really is Golden Retriever Appreciation Day as our state GR Club has organised a fun day at the beach. It always amazes me when Hudson spots another of his kind at the beach. He won't believe his eyes when he sees a beach full of them! Oh gosh Hudson I hope that you don't steal the other kids toys and Lexi I hope that you don't practice your ninja moves on anyone. Fingers crossed!!

Oh my what a sight, I have never seen a beach with humans almost out numbered by goldens before, each one so very uniquely different with an individual story to tell. It was a bit hard to tell who was who amidst the dynamic blur. (I must remember to buy some bright orange collars for the next event to keep tabs on my two.) I think that we came home with the right ones ;P It was fascinating to see that Lexi only had eyes for Hudson and definitely recognised him in a crowd. I was very proud of my girl (and boy) who danced amongst the gaggle of giant goldens. It really warmed my heart to see that everyone was so well behaved. Thank you GRC for a spectacular afternoon, we have come away so very exhausted but so very delighted at the same time. Can't wait til next time!!

HAPPY golden appreciation day everyone!!!

Photo links: 
GRC Beach Day link: GRCSA Fun Day December 2014
Official site: Hudson & Lexi
Behind the scenes: Lexi on the Move


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like it was a fun day at the beach  Your post exudes happiness, which made me smile too


----------



## elly

Oh wow what a wonderful day on the beach and what a wonderful idea...'Golden Retriever Appreciation Day'...it sounds amazing. 
I giggled at the 'ninja moves'...such a perfection description..I know them well, Manny was a master too! Or should I say..is! :doh: We have 'butt budges', 'shoulder launches' to mention a few. :uhoh:
Aren't they just amazing little beings? I still wonder at Mannys ability to discover such incredible things from simplicity and Chesters acceptance at what must frequently seem an invasion of his own world in which he was always happy in pre brother days yet is as happy now too 
Lexi is going to be all that you dreamed of and a heap of diamonds more. We know Hudson already is and continues to sparkle.
What lucky humans we are :smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fabulous day at the beach, great pictures of all the Goldens having fun.

Makes me long for the days of summer..........


----------



## swishywagga

Love reading your updates, it's so beautiful to see such a golden bond between Lexi and Hudson. The day at the beach looks fabulous, what a feast of goldens, Uncle B and I would so much have loved to have been there!


----------



## Karen519

*Lexi*

Love reading about Lexi. 

There's something about a little girl-reminds me of my Smooch (Golden Retriever) and Munchkin (Samoyed), now at the Bridge!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

I love how you describe Lexi's antics, she really is such a little sweetie. Hudson is such a fantasic big brother too  it sounds like she's helping him re-live his puppy days too, which is great that they have so much fun together!

Thanks for sharing the photos of the golden retriever day at the beach...WOW! I have never seen so many beautiful goldies in one place. It's so cute how you say Lexi found Hudson out of the huge crowd, and how lovely that she got to experience such a fun event with all the big goldens


----------



## Doug

We are all so very lucky indeed.
Oh my gosh could you imagine if all of our puppers were together for a BBQ on a beach? What an amazing party that would be! Our bridge kids would all be there too. Manny and Lex could perform a ninja display. Barnaby could teach Lexi how to steal some napkins. Hubby will probably sneak a bit of sausage to your golden/s. Hudson would steal all of the balls and leave them in the water just out of human reach but then Max would bring them in. Tia would bark her head off at all of the excitement. Ha ha!

It was really quite amazing to see Lexi jump on Hudson in excitement at the golden event but didn't dare to do the same to the other goldens. It was also super sweet to see that she stayed nearby our feet ...for most of the time. At one point she did decide to prance off with a 17 year old golden. It was a pleasure to see this beautiful girl in such good condition, I wouldn't have guessed just by looking at her that she was anywhere near that old. To see the youngest and the oldest golden there trotting off together was a such beautiful sight. 

I thought that it was really interesting to see that someone on the forum recently mentioned that every good dog has a bad dog day. Well today Hudson decided that Thursday would be his cheeky dawg day. We decided to introduce Lexi to one of our favourite off leash parks in the foot hills. There is lovely creek there with lots of wildlife, especially birds. (We even saw our first and only wild koala at this park a couple of years ago.) As you know Hudson is as good as gold and has never decided to swim with the ducks... that is until Thursday. Of course where Hudsie goes Lexi decides to magically follow and before we knew it we had 2 goldens having the time of their lives bouncing in the sludge with ducks a quacking. They were only in there for a matter of seconds but not only were they both covered from head to toe in slime but they stunk to high heaven and I suspect that my car will always have a wiff of swamp. 
I guess that one day I'll laugh about it but I'm not quite ready to just yet. ...I also suppose some of the photos might be a little bit cute though. They did look as though they had the best day ever and were so very apologetic for the rest of the afternoon. You can't stay mad at those sweet big brown puppy eyes for very long. Sigh. Hmm their coats are unbelievably silky soft right now and it really is my fault for jinxing myself last week by saying that I think that it cute when they are muddy. I must never say that out loud ever again!

It is amazing how Lexi really does look up to Hudson and follows his lead. She even drools like Hudson now with two dainty steady puppy streams. (This is yet another example of gross stuff that only a mother could love.) Hudson has always considered himself the follower so it is nice to see him flourish and be a leader. We have created a “safe zone” or a “no jumping on Hudson area” for his sanity but he just takes Lexi out to the garden to play with her instead. 

Lexi is still a blur of sparkly rainbow movement. It is wonderful to still see Lexi experience some of her firsts. I gave her some banana the other day, a bit of apple on another, then sausage and bacon and even pancake one morning. She noticed some shiny reflections on the ceiling and tilted her head sweetly when I blew into a bottle creating an instrument. 

Lexi's daily morning greetings are still a major celebration with lots of licks, happy dances, tail wags, squeals and interactive conversations. After breakfast the party continues with a game of bitey face. After being told to settle she plays with a spoon, then the next minute she sits on Hudson's lap to play with a bowl, she barks and dances around the robot vacuum, (Hudson who is mortified by this loud and wild behaviour comes and sits with me) meanwhile Lexi digs at the couch, watches 3 seconds of TV and squeaks her toy... then all of a sudden she climbs up on the couch and makes some non existent room for herself by laying on my legs and rests her front paws and head on Hudson's belly and within mere seconds she is asleep and snores softly. It still amazes us that she can fall asleep at the drop off a hat in the car as we turn out of our street, we tease and ask each other if she is asleep yet and sure enough she usually is! 

Earlier this week we were all delighted to see that two BIG boxes arrived from Amazon full of plush toys and squeakers just in time for Christmas. The howling NOOooooo of Big Bill was especially cute as was the giggling koala, Lamb Chop, huge multi squeaker alligator and the sock monkey. This was all very exciting and put us in the festive mood so I thought that a Christmas portrait would be in order to celebrate. What could be lovelier than a nice Christmas portrait of my two lovely Christmas angels? How hard can it be? I have been rather good this year and we did go silly and order them way more toys than we should have so they should be able to sit for a photo in return. 

Um, apparently it was waaaayyy too much to ask. Actually having my two delightful goldens sitting beside each other in the same shot for more than 3 seconds was a bit of a challenge, let alone facing the same direction and I should have known that asking for a smile as well was way too over the top. Hudson's hat kept slipping over his eyes and Lexi was busy trying to scratch her pretty festive collar off. However, it all turned into total and utter chaos when Lexi decided to steal Hudson's Santa hat right off the top of his head, before I knew it a tug of war ensued as Hudson grabbed it back, the hat was promptly dumped and they just went for each other in a mighty game of bitey face and I knew that that was the end of that as I wiped away the tears that were rolling down my cheeks from laughing so hard. Oh well we might have better luck next year!

Photo links: 
Behind the scenes: Lexi on the Move
Official site: Hudson & Lexi

MERRY Christmas everyone! May your Christmas celebrations be everything and more that you have dreamed of... with a few unexpected laugh out loud moments 










Thanks so much for your kindness!
Hugs to you and your fabulous goldens  

I'll leave you with one of my most favourite tributes to our kids at the bridge
A Christmas Story


----------



## lhowemt

Hellllloooooo lovely Lexi and handsome Hudson. Their bonding sounds absolutely amazing. I hope our new pup and Pearl do the same......


----------



## dborgers

Love it!!!!


----------



## OutWest

What wonderful stories you tell.  Have you tried blowing bubbles for Lexi yet? I bet you should love those! I can see her jumping and leaping and snapping.... Hudson is such a great big brother.


----------



## Doug

OutWest said:


> What wonderful stories you tell.  Have you tried blowing bubbles for Lexi yet? I bet you should love those! I can see her jumping and leaping and snapping.... Hudson is such a great big brother.


Thank you :wavey:

Yes we did introduce Lexi to bubbles, I should have known that she would have turn into a wild child by jumping all over the place including on me... and Hudson! The furniture turned into a jungle gym. I'm gutted that I can't find the photos right now. They must have been a crazy mess otherwise they would have ended up on the website. Hudsie loved getting into the action too. We actually bought him a bubble machine ages ago after nearly passing out from all of the blowing. 

All of their fun disappeared when somehow I even copped a taste of the bubbles. The metallic taste triggered the panic merchant in me with sirens going off in my heart so there have not been any bubbles since. Mind you nor Hudson or Lexi minded the taste at all! I was going to order some non toxic bacon flavoured ones made specifically for dogs but I haven't got around to it yet. 

Yes. I am in awe of my boy. He puts up with so much, if only he could talk:

lhowemt, what a very special time. 20 weeks ago we found out that our lives would be changed forever for the better. I never could have imagined the sparkly nature of this little one and the sparkles that she would draw out of others especially Hudson. I look forward to seeing this transformation of your pack too 

Thanks again


----------



## HolDaisy

Love all the newest photos, especially the Christmas ones! You're right, it's almost impossible to get more than 1 dog to sit still and look at the camera for more than a couple of seconds - I don't know how people manage it with big groups of dogs! However, the one of them playing tug of war with the Santa hat is just magical  Lexi has got so grown up now! When I see her and Hudson together it makes me want a baby golden sister for Sammy. I don't think our old gsd boy could cope with another pup just yet though lol, he likes his peace and quiet too much.


----------



## Melakat

The beach days look so fun with Hudson & Lexi. Your Goldens are gorgeous dogs. A 17 year old Golden? My that is a very old Golden and you sure do not hear of that very much.

It makes me miss Australia so very much. My son went to College in Sydney for a year and so we visited last January. We stayed in Sydney and did a road trip to Melbourne, the Great Ocean Road and then we flew to Hamilton Island and did the Great Barrier Reefe. A Holiday to remember that is for sure!


----------



## Doug

The decision of adding another to your pack is a massive one, especially when it is like a box of chocolates, you never really know what you are going to get. 

It took me a while to take the plunge, it was quite a nerve racking decision, what if they didn't gel and I ended up with two lonely pups? What if she had aggressive issues like my first dog? What if Hudson would be jealous after being spoilt for so long? Or what if they hit it off and they would play nonstop? 

It became a case of, “What if I fail? But darling, what if you fly?”

and as they say that “99% of what we worry about doesn't come true. See! Worrying works!”  

All I knew is that I never regretted any of my fur kids and when the time is right you are compelled to seek him/her out and it all just falls into place. 

Actually the last fear did sort of eventuate. My two would play pretty much non stop if I let them. At least they do settle down for the night (unlike our last doggie house guest.) I still cannot possibly fathom how having your ears bitten, being kicked in the face and your face scratched is soooooo much fun. It sends chills down my spine when I see Lexi pull at Hudsie's lip or see her roughly tug at his mane. Then again if it really did hurt he wouldn't be so zealous about going back for more! I guess that humans also do some seemingly odd playful things for fun sometimes.  

It is a mad house around here at the moment with festive cheer. We have decided to let them have some Christmas presents early and of course one wants what the other one has. Oh what fun and games with growling, barking, snarling noises, zoomies, ear pulling, games of tug, high pitched squeaking for most of the day!

Hol, I see Tizer as your second golden, his coat is just a little bit different 

Melakat, what a wonderful opportunity and it would have been an amazing trip. It certainly sounds as though you made the most of it  If only we could take our pups with us on extraordinary holidays like these. We have just booked a beach house for April that is pet friendly. While I hate the cooler weather it is actually the time when we can go on holidays with our dogs without fear of snakes or overheating. There are no beach restrictions in winter either so we are looking forward to taking her on holiday and showing Lexi more of her state.

HAPPY holidays!!!


----------



## Melakat

Doug said:


> Melakat, what a wonderful opportunity and it would have been an amazing trip. It certainly sounds as though you made the most of it  If only we could take our pups with us on extraordinary holidays like these. We have just booked a beach house for April that is pet friendly. While I hate the cooler weather it is actually the time when we can go on holidays with our dogs without fear of snakes or overheating. There are no beach restrictions in winter either so we are looking forward to taking her on holiday and showing Lexi more of her state.
> 
> HAPPY holidays!!!


There were so many times on our trip to Australia we wished our boy was with us. I guess having a Golden in Australia you have to really watch out for those snakes. One of our friends on the North side of Sydney, I guess it is called the North Shore has found 3 snakes in his home 2 of which were poisonous ones. His cat brought them in and is still alive. YIKES


----------



## Doug

It is the best feeling when you are in another country and you see a golden. It is just so special. They just melt our hearts and we fall to our knees and treat them like long lost cousins 
We have a giggle when we catch tourists taking photos of our goldens. I shouldn't laugh as it is totally something I would do (and have done!)

Living in a heavily populated area we have never had to worry about snakes... until the last couple of years. We encountered our first one last year on a walk, lying right on a concrete path in an open mowed park with heavy traffic nearby. Fortunately we saw it before Hudsie did. My inlaws cat also carried a snake in its mouth past the kitchen window. We were very relieved to see that the cat is quite fluffy and did not get bitten. We live quite close to a wonderful creek with fantastic trails but Lexi won't get to enjoy it until the cool weather arrives


----------



## lhowemt

I wonder if they have vaccine for any of those snakebites? We have rattlesnake vaccine, which we use because we see rattlers on our river rafting trips. Even in the mountains!


----------



## Doug

Yes we do have anti venom.


----------



## lhowemt

No not the antivenin which is given after a bite. This is a vaccine to protect them from poisoning of the bite.


----------



## Doug

Oh I have never heard of this! How interesting


----------



## Marcus

lhowemt said:


> This is a vaccine to protect them from poisoning of the bite.


Wait... this is a thing?

My cat has brought in 3 snakes in the last three years. All at 2am and let them go in the kitchen of our old home. Never once has been bitten


----------



## Melakat

Doug said:


> It is the best feeling when you are in another country and you see a golden. It is just so special. They just melt our hearts and we fall to our knees and treat them like long lost cousins
> We have a giggle when we catch tourists taking photos of our goldens. I shouldn't laugh as it is totally something I would do (and have done!)
> 
> Living in a heavily populated area we have never had to worry about snakes... until the last couple of years. We encountered our first one last year on a walk, lying right on a concrete path in an open mowed park with heavy traffic nearby. Fortunately we saw it before Hudsie did. My inlaws cat also carried a snake in its mouth past the kitchen window. We were very relieved to see that the cat is quite fluffy and did not get bitten. We live quite close to a wonderful creek with fantastic trails but Lexi won't get to enjoy it until the cool weather arrives


That is good that you don't really have to worry about snakes. I guess it is like us with bears - when we go for hikes, especially at our cabin on the lake, we always would put a bear bell on Oakley's collar - sing songs etc. They almost always run when they hear noise and they typically stay away from populated areas. 

But owning a cat in Australia seems like that could be dangerous


----------



## Aleksandrina

Loving all of the new pictures, especially the ones on the beach!  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## dborgers

I've visited Australia a couple of times and so enjoyed myself. Such friendly and inviting people, beautiful beaches, etc etc. After playing the Sydney Opera House the 2nd trip, I was invited by an audience member to fly to Alice Springs for a couple days and got a nice aerial view of things I might otherwise not have seen. Just gorgeous. I lived in California for years, and Australia reminded me a lot of it.

Glad I didn't see the Steve Irwin special on all the things to look out for before I went, though, or I'd have been looking over my shoulder the whole time ... in and out of the water LOL. But the reality the world over (except for aggressive animals like black mambas and hippos) is that most things are more scared of us than we are of them. We have poisonous snakes here too (3 kinds). I'm scared of poisonous snakes, but I've never seen one in nearly 30 years. But I don't walk trails in the summer with the dogs because of ticks and what they might find under logs or whatever. Better safe than sorry ...

Please give your beautiful boy and girl a scritch in their favorite place from their Uncle Danny


----------



## dborgers

Julie,

I really enjoyed A Christmas Story.

Thanks for posting that link


----------



## Doug

Awh thanks! 

It is amazing that any of us are alive with all of the dangers out there no matter where we live!


----------



## NewfieMom

Hi, Julie-

I have not been on-line much and I wanted to catch up on this thread. I have been reading, but cannot find your pictures. There used to be a link in your postings-or some of them-that took us to all the photos since Lexi came home. Does that still exist somewhere? I am dying to see the Christmas pictures that have been under discussion (even if the dogs don't stay still).

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## NewfieMom

NewfieMom said:


> Hi, Julie-
> 
> I have not been on-line much and I wanted to catch up on this thread. I have been reading, but cannot find your pictures. There used to be a link in your postings-or some of them-that took us to all the photos since Lexi came home. Does that still exist somewhere? I am dying to see the Christmas pictures that have been under discussion (even if the dogs don't stay still).
> 
> Hugs,
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)


Never mind! I found the links! Hudson on the Move and Lexi on the Move! Thank you!!!


----------



## NewfieMom

Doug said:


> It is quite funny that sometimes she still walks straight under Hudson's belly to get through. She has absolutely no consideration of his personal space...


I have enjoyed catching up on this thread. I even discovered a a new breed of dog in one photo. Look at this one!

NewfieMom


----------



## Doug

Ha ha yes, It is as if Hudson has developed a weird fluffy growth.  They must be attached at all times... the only cure is a posed photo session.


----------



## lhowemt

NewfieMom said:


> I have enjoyed catching up on this thread. I even discovered a a new breed of dog in one photo. Look at this one!
> 
> NewfieMom


That is the very rare Octodog!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Omg-what a cute picture!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

That photo is priceless


----------



## OutWest

dborgers said:


> I've visited Australia a couple of times and so enjoyed myself. Such friendly and inviting people, beautiful beaches, etc etc. After playing the Sydney Opera House the 2nd trip, I was invited by an audience member to fly to Alice Springs for a couple days and got a nice aerial view of things I might otherwise not have seen. Just gorgeous. I lived in California for years, and Australia reminded me a lot of it.
> 
> Glad I didn't see the Steve Irwin special on all the things to look out for before I went, though, or I'd have been looking over my shoulder the whole time ... in and out of the water LOL. But the reality the world over (except for aggressive animals like black mambas and hippos) is that most things are more scared of us than we are of them. We have poisonous snakes here too (3 kinds). I'm scared of poisonous snakes, but I've never seen one in nearly 30 years. But I don't walk trails in the summer with the dogs because of ticks and what they might find under logs or whatever. Better safe than sorry ...
> 
> Please give your beautiful boy and girl a scritch in their favorite place from their Uncle Danny


Danny, if you're a reader, there's a wonderful wartime novel called "A Town Like Alice."


----------



## OutWest

I'm exhausted after looking at those pictures of the two of them romping. And I nominate Hudson for sainthood.


----------



## NewfieMom

OutWest said:


> I'm exhausted after looking at those pictures of the two of them romping. And I nominate Hudson for sainthood.


He really is adorable. She's a scamp, but he is just amazing.

Deb :wave:


----------



## cgriffin

Merry Christmas, Hudson, Lexi, Julie and family


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope you, your family, Hudson and Lexie all had a wonderful Christmas. 
Lexie must have LOVED her "first" Christmas.


----------



## Doug

THANK YOU!!

Oh my what an exhausting week of supervising Christmas present wrapping, cleaning, cooking, and indulging! Hudson gets very excited and is on edge when he sees me on my hands and knees scrubbing. He knows that this means that major festivities are about to begin. Lexi has no idea and is totally oblivious to why he is dancing around and barking at the front door at every possible noise but she merrily joins in anyway.

I think Lexi's favourite part of Christmas (apart from the tender fillet steak and licking out a crème brulee bowl) was the shredding of cardboard from her new toy. Then she would abandon the toy on the floor and find something else to do! It is a horrendous job to go around and pick up the billions of pieces she has just shredded before she swallows them but it is sorta worth seeing the seconds of utter joy on her face. We have learned that nothing tires Lexi even after a whole day of festivites she still bounces around like a jumping bean.

It is currently recovery day, also known as left over day ie consuming all of the things that we couldn't fit in yesterday. I highly recommend a champers breakfast with pancakes and sugar encrusted cereal with zero nutritional value. It also means that we get to spend more quality time focussed on the furkids and watch them fight over their new presents. Unfortunately I have woken up to find that my clothes have shrunk and I couldn't even get my ring off this morning... oh dear!

I wish you your very own satisfying and relaxing golden appreciation left over day!!

Photo links:
Behind the Scenes
Hudson & Lexi


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos! Looks like you all had a great Christmas  I bet Lexi was so excited!


----------



## NewfieMom

Griffin ran away for Christmas Eve. I may tell the story somewhere if I ever get the energy. But right now I am taking your advice, Julie. I am trying to clean up since I had my great-nephew just leave after breakfast at noon today (the day after Christmas). I am patting myself on the back for having fed him well; done the dishes; and made new coffee. That's it. No need to write long sagas about dogs today! Suffice to say that the nice police in our town found him (Griffin, not my great-nephew)! They found him by waiting in their car near the woods where we walk him...and eventually he came out!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Doug

Oh my what a Christmas miracle!! 
Thank goodness that he is safe and sound!
It is times like these that we want to ask them what they are thinking!
He must have had a lovely time in the woods 

My first dog ran away during our wedding, he must have been super worked up about all of the commotion. Fortunately my neighbour caught him.

So glad that your Christmas ended well with what sounds with a great feast with great company


----------



## lhowemt

Glad Griffin is back home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oh Griffin, so glad he's back home. 

Julie, looks like you all had a great Christmas and quite the feast. 
Steak and lobster, yum........

Great pictures!


----------



## HolDaisy

NewfieMom said:


> Griffin ran away for Christmas Eve. I may tell the story somewhere if I ever get the energy. But right now I am taking your advice, Julie. I am trying to clean up since I had my great-nephew just leave after breakfast at noon today (the day after Christmas). I am patting myself on the back for having fed him well; done the dishes; and made new coffee. That's it. No need to write long sagas about dogs today! Suffice to say that the nice police in our town found him (Griffin, not my great-nephew)! They found him by waiting in their car near the woods where we walk him...and eventually he came out!
> 
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)


Glad he's back home, must have been scary!


----------



## swishywagga

Goodness I would have been worried sick, so pleased Griffin is home. Julie, sounds like you all had a lovely Christmas!


----------



## dborgers

> I think Lexi's favourite part of Christmas (apart from the tender fillet steak and licking out a crème brulee bowl) was the shredding of cardboard from her new toy.


LOL!! Kids (when I was one too) seem to all enjoy the cardboard as much as anything else.


----------



## Doug

Sparkle, twirl, shine & repeat is Lexi's motto of the week. She really is a little star and it has been a pleasure to see her bring joy to so many Christmas shoppers. My personal favourite comment was, “I don't even like dogs but yours are gorgeous.” Ha ha!  As Lexie welcomed a series of visitors to our house it dawned on me that she really does bring out the very best in people. 

As we reign in the new year and Lexi turns 5 months old she continues to give us the giggles by constantly sitting on Hudsie's lap and playing with loud toys right in front of his face as he looks at me with bewilderment (sometimes he even rolls his eyes). Lexi also loves to play with my spoon and bowl while lying on her back exposing her dark blueberry belly. Lexi's latest trick is carrying all of the big cushions off the couch and she sweetly rests her soft fuzzy chin on my neck as I sleep. Lexi has been amazing us with her gummy toothless smile, cheekily stealing baby apples off our tree, resting her head on our laps while we eat and seizing every opportunity to bounce, grunt, mumble, sing and dance. Hudson still stuns us with his amazing tolerance for this little outgoing lil pixie as he continues to show her the ropes.

Photo links:
Hudson & Lexi
Behind the Scenes

As the sun sets on 2014 and many people here start to head out with their picnic baskets to see the fireworks we wish an abundantly HAPPY NEW YEAR to you and your golden/s!!

May 2015 shower you with many giggles, treats, sparkly moments and a plethora of excuses to sing and dance 

Cheers!!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy New Year Julie, Hudson, Lexi And Family, Hugs and Rubs sent from all of us across the miles!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy New Year, friends!

Sunny wishes that she could give Hudson a hand with Lexi, who is clearly her soul-sister in song and dance.  Joker sends brotherly commiseration to Hudson and kisses for all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy New Year! 

Best wishes that 2015 will be a happy, healthy and prosperous year for you all!


----------



## OutWest

Happy New Year from up and over to all of you down under. 

Hudson truly is a saint of a big brother and Lexi is a doll. Love the snarly faces with the gaps in the teeth.


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy new year to you all! I hope that 2015 is a great year for you all  I can't believe how grown up little Miss Lexi is looking, where has the time gone?! Give them big hugs from me, Sammy, Eddie and Tizer.


----------



## cgriffin

Happy New Year, Hudsie, Lexi, Julie and family


----------



## Aleksandrina

Such cute photos!  Happy New Year to you and the pups!

P.S.: I'm really jealous of your weather...


----------



## cgriffin

Julie, I heard about the fire dangers over there, are you guys okay?


----------



## Doug

Yes we are ok. 
THANK YOU!! 
... however we are also watching the hills and updates very closely.


----------



## Doug

I love where we live. If I face east I have a great view of the foothills in the distance. As we walk around the block on the same hill towards the west we can see views of the ocean on the horizon, on the next hill we have views of the main city. In less than 15mins you can drive from the suburbs into the hills and feel as though you are in the country. Our city was specifically planned with lots of parks in mind, many of our streets are lined with trees. At one stage our area was given the title of the World's best address. I live in a heavily populated area, yet there is a national park on one side and open land yet to be developed on the other. When we have visitors from overseas we take them to the restaurants in the hills, the wineries and the wildlife park. We show them the views of the countryside overlooking the chain of ponds. You can see hobby farms with alpacas. Lexi's mother even grew up out that way. There is even a Christmas tree farm. There are often fires around but they are handled very quickly and there is not too much fuss made about them. We did have a major fire in the hills but that was 30 years ago. We got married in a manor that had been renovated after that fire.

At 2am on Sat morning we received a message from the authorities that our area faced a threat from a bushfire. There was indeed a strong smell of smoke in the house. As we looked outside we saw the glow of a fire that had started in the hills and judging by the wind direction was headed our way. It was scary not to know exactly where the fire was coming from or how close it really was. It is one thing to hear reports about fires but to smell it, feel it sting your eyes and give you a headache is quite another reality. 

Thanks to the internet and Facebook we were able to gain more information and sit tight with our bags packed until we heard more. People reported embers in the area. Many people decided to leave the area as they did not feel safe, especially at night during the sleeping hours with children. They kept asking if it was safe to come back yet but they got no reply as noone really knew what the fire would do due to the wind changes. They risked not being allowed back into the area due to the road closures. I feel sickened by the many people who left their pets at home in the extreme heat. At least once we established where the fire was we had a strong advantage of it being in the direction of our back yard view. 

While it was very scary for us not knowing what was going on there were people just over the hills who were really dealing with the fire front on their front door step, many of which could not see due to the think smoke and who had to leave their animals behind. Over 11,000 hectares have been burnt with 178Km of fire perimeter. ”Reports of a 400m aggressive fire front 5 meters in height with 4 buildings under threat.” There are photos of burnt koalas and sheep with rescued horses that were running free and even a fully boarded kennel where most of the animals died. The authorities have made it clear that they cannot stop this fire but must wait for cooler conditions. They say that could take two weeks until this fire is completely out. The scary part is that this fire was considered to be complete but then it flared up again causing this chaos. The wind seems to be the biggest factor. Thankfully the wind is in our favour, blowing away where the majority of the population is. However we need to be mindful of how fast fires can travel and how quickly wind directions can change.

From my deck I was relieved to see that the smoke had cleared and everything looked under control again but then a few hours later I could see fresh smoke in the distance... and then black smoke. There were helicopters and water bombers circling over the hills. Then suddenly we saw flames flickering over the ridge. We continued to watch the planes deal with the flames in the distance while keeping up to date with the TV, radio and Facebook. According to reports things seemed to calm down around us so we slept soundly with our mobiles close by. 

It has been exhausting trying to keep up to date with everything, let alone for the people actually fighting the fires. I am in awe of the efforts of the fire fighters in such extreme heat with unknown conditions in this overwhelming erratic fire. It is heartwarming to see the community come together to help others. The updates through Facebook have been amazing.

We have woken to see that the weather has cooled which brings more effective fire fighting conditions but everyone has been warned that this fire is still out of control. The blustery winds here are not comforting. Even though our area has been taken off the threat list we continue to cautiously watch and wait as life goes on.

Amongst all of the uncertainty and chaos a little pixie looks up at me with clear bright eyes, she dances and flops around with no clue of what has been happening. She still thinks it is Christmas and presumes that she is not going for her walk because it is too hot.

We've almost had Lexi here for 100 days and it was her 5th month birthday yesterday.  She certainly has changed a lot physically yet her daily activities still remain the same with a 3 second attention span (which is not long enough to snap a photo), adoring Hudson constantly with lots of hugs and kisses, multiple zoomies around the couch, chewing spoons, jumping up to say a sparkly hello , trying to eat leaves and goodness knows what else, laying in the froggie position and being quite vocal about... well everything really.  She earned major points for barking at a bee that had found its way inside. Thank goodness she had the sense not to eat it!

Ah our little Lexi Mex definitely keeps us grounded

Thanks for all of your messages of support and kindness.

Photo links:
Hudson & Lexi
Behind the Scenes


----------



## Melakat

I am so very glad to hear that your area is not under current threat of fire. We also get summer fires where we live as well especially where we have our cottage and we often smell the smoke and the smoke creates a haze blocking the sun. I have never lived in an area close enough though where we have to stand on guard for a potential evacuation and that must be tough.

Deciding what to take with you - family photos, etc. but it really saddens me to hear of the animals that have perished and the owners that just leave them behind. 

Glad to hear you and yours are well and out of harms way.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update, Julie. I am so relieved that you all are okay. Gosh, I feel so sorry and sad for all the people and animals effected by this. I hope that this will all be over soon. 

Happy 5 months birthday, Lexi


----------



## NewfieMom

Julie-

Your description of your home sounds idyllic. But in a way it reminds me of northern California here in the United States. It has a fatal flaw: the possibility of brush fires. Northern California has the possibility of a big earthquake.

When I was young I spent two summers studying at The University of California at Berkeley. One summer I took two history classes. Another summer I took two geography classes. I absolutely loved the Bay Area in California (meaning the San Francisco Bay). In the summer the weather would be cool-cold enough for the dorm heaters to go on-in the morning, but warm-warm enough to go swimming-in the afternoon.

Many of my friends from the East Coast of the United States moved permanently to the West Coast which has a far better, Mediterranean, climate and also has a less frantic lifestyle. After having studied geography there, however, there was no way that I wanted to settle near the San Andreas Fault in an area that seismologists were all predicting was heading for a major earthquake. It was one thing to vacation there and take the risk that "the big one" would not hit during your few weeks there, and quite another to live there permanently, knowing that a big earthquake was inevitable.

I just could not live with the sword of Damocles hanging over my head!

I trust that your risk is far less than that of people living in a zone that will have an earthquake! At least you have lots of warning before a fire comes your way!!!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Doug

It has been a very sickening and intense start to the week/year with so many unknowns and what ifs and reminders of people being taken by surprise by fires at the last minute with dire consequences which is a bit of a worry as we are surrounded by parks which could come under ember attack. We remained obsessed with our view and Facebook updates for 6 days with a series of comments like these...

“The fireground is in excess of 12,500 hectares and with a perimeter of some 240 kilometres. ”
“We still haven't got it under control. You think, "put water on flame" and it goes out, but that’s not how it works.”
“These hots spots can flare up extremely quickly.”
“The strong wind at the moment is only going to cause more problems.”
“Great that mixed with 38 degrees it's going to be a very scary next fews days still!”

“Some areas they are letting people back in.. being in the zone myself. .. the amount of debris they cleared off the roads to the sides is phenomenal. .. there's still spot fires. .. and flare ups... nobody will relax fully for some time. .. and seeing some roads still not cleared. .. it's a mine field”

Just as you think that things are surely finally settling down the next minute you realise that it is a false sense of security. It was sobering to hear the water bombing planes continue to fly over our house and smell the awful smoke even though over view it looked fine. There also was heavy smoke over many populated areas as well. It was not until I walked out of a large shopping centre after a bit of respite was I reminded about how thick the smoke really was, how strong it smelled and how it dried out your throat making it feel alarmingly dry and scratchy. I sat at the traffic lights with ash floating down on my car not believing my eyes. As I looked over towards the view of the sea it was also covered in the haze of smoke up to the horizon. They were shocking reminders of people and animals in distress  

There were reports of desperate people not being able to go back home to feed their animals as the fire has weakened the huge trees and spot fires were still flaring. Many of these large fragile trees hang over the roads and some have fallen with rubble and blocked roads near blind corners with steep drops to the other side  One of these enormous trees fell on a car trapping the man causing spinal injuries, another fell on a fire truck and another on a police car. There is a lot of trees that will be smouldering for weeks that could flare up again. There may also be hot spots in inaccessible territory that could suddenly burst into flame. 

It was only after four days the vets and animal rescue teams were finally allowed up there to treat injured animals from the farms as well as the wildlife  Many animals needed to be euthanised including koalas. Many others had been burned and were found to have perished in the fire. There are animals such as sheep and alpacas wandering around aimlessly. Some farmers are being forced to sell their stock as they no longer have any fences and cannot have them roaming around in the ashes. Unfortunately noone can get through the road blocks to buy them. One lady wondered how she could evacuate her 6 cats in her car by herself. Some people painted their phone number on their horses in hopes of being reunited with them again. Many helpful people with horse floats in safe areas lined up at the road blocks ready to transport any horses or animals that could be lead down to them and take them to safe zones. People are unable to get food for themselves for fear of not being allowed back on their property to get back to their animals. They have had no power so their food is not refrigerated, and therefore no air-conditioning in this extreme heat.  It is an absolute miracle that noone has died so far. So many people have put themselves in danger for the love of their animals as they did not have the time and means to transport them to safety. I applaud our Premier who acknowledged that the cost of the devastation cannot be accurately assessed after all how can you put a price on the loss of a pet?

"It was very scary. We sent our kids away, but because we had the horses, I wanted to stay, because they wouldn't have survived out in the paddock," Ms Randell said.
“They packed their dog, cat and three chickens in the car ."The poor cat was panicking," Ms Woodcock said. "One of the chickens died of shock in the car. She laid an egg, and then she died."
A “couple also lost several pets, including their pet sheep Ramsey, Rodney the rooster and an Alpaca named Kerry.”
BBC News - South Australia fires: 'Hundreds' of animals dead
The New Year holidays is meant to be a happy time with summer pool parties and trips to the beach so families can spend quality time together. Trying to keep up to date with constantly changing developments as fires flare up again is exhausting which probably compounds the sadness. However my weariness is absolutely pathetic compared to the people in the front line literally physically and mentally FIGHTING these fires. I heard someone describe these spot fires that would suddenly appear as enemies on the ground. Just when you think a fire was “complete” it would flare up again from the embers in the wood. 

I have a renewed mark of respect for the “yellow angels” or the “super heroes” fighting these fires, the majority of which are unpaid. Their efforts have truly been remarkable. Their determined efforts have definitely saved many lives in this overwhelming crisis. It also reminds me of how pitiful my day to day worries are compared to the life and death situations that really matter. You never really know how you will act in a situation like this until it happens. I surprised myself by being prepared to leave with just pet food and their heat relief mats (oh... and my cosmetics ) I felt as though nothing else really mattered. Although in hindsight I should have included our birth certificates, etc and our vitamins/medication. Our city also rests on a major fault line but I have never felt an earthquake here – touch wood! 

“We have made great progress with the fire” are the words we all really needed to hear after living under a dark intense cloud for so long. I cannot express the feeling of relief that we are experiencing. It is nice to feel that I may have my head screwed back on properly again. We have been warned that we should not become to complacent as things could flare up at any time but we can finally relax just a little bit. The smell of smoke still lingers and serves an important reminder. Just when you reach this point more reports come in...
“DEPUTY Prime Minister Warren Truss says containing the Adelaide Hills bushfire is a “massive task” and there’s more danger ahead.”
“Authorities are preparing for potentially catastrophic weather conditions that could fan a blaze that has already ripped through 13,000 hectares and destroyed or badly damaged 26 homes in the Adelaide Hills.”
“The CFS warned flare-ups could continue for the next two to three weeks.”
The Kovarik family: “Bessi the cow is alive, skinny & frightened but eating. A neighbour we've never met saved all of our sheep & they are unharmed. Our cats are alive & now safe, one is traumatised with all whiskers singed. Our beloved puppies have been laid to rest together under a beautiful tree. Our little house is standing, inside is lined with smoke & ash & will undergo a major scrub! All our fencing efforts over the last 4mths are not completely wasted… Spot fires continue to threaten the area & Adam is staying home to keep things safe & scare off looters! Thank you to the wonderful people donating to help us, we are amazed & so humbled by such generosity.”
“Never forget the devastation of these fires and the great Australians who came together and offered their services for those affected, and it is far than over, fires still rage, homes are still being lost, remember there is no food for the animals anywhere, even for the natives in most areas, there is no power, which also means no water to most of the homes that still stand, some of animal sanctuary wiped out are sleeping under the stars, land lines are down and mobile reception is terrible with towers out of action, so spare them a thought while you enjoy cold drinks from the fridge, hot dinner and the TV........and please have a moments silence for the thousands of native animals that also died, the people and their pets that also perished, lest we forget.”
"Trees continue to burn and may fall. Fires from flare-ups can burn rapidly and be erratic.”
“Fires threatening sanctuaries all over again, what a night mare.”
“You drive through the smoke and hope that there’s nothing in front of you and hope that the trucks behind you don’t run you over.” 
“The ground is burnt but the tops of the trees are burnt and I’m talking 30-40m trees,”
“We performed our first actual rescues, but not with great success, as some of the animals being found now are in pain and shock.”
“IMAGINE THIS; You were one of the lucky ones, you survived the fires, but now your fences are gone, you have no water or even plumbing, no power, no car or shed maybe even, but the area is still smoking and spot fires are popping up every hour, so you are home fighting them, the fridge is down, so you your food spoils, you run low on food, medications and the like, you have lost animals, or are trying hard to contain them, after a few days you really need a shower, but cant have one, you run out of supplies, so one stays home to protect what you have left, the other heads of for supplies, but that person is not allowed back, even through the fire has passed, you cant phone him as your phone has gone flat and the land line is out, the person trying to get back gets frustrated so just drives past the police, you are then tracked down and fined. not very nice hey “
“People should also be aware that ember glow and flames are continuing to be seen from the fire ground”
“Your donations have put tears in the eyes of those devastated by the fires”

“She is completely overwhelmed by the generosity of complete strangers with tears streaming every time she thought about how much has been and is being done for her.”

“We have dead wildlife all over our place and they are not letting people through.”
“It will be hard to go to a home with no dogs.”

Then all of a sudden after 6 days of fighting the heavens opened and all of our rain dances paid off. 
“A koala drinking from a puddle poignantly marks the end to the ravaging bushfires in the Adelaide Hills.” 

There was a lot of rejoicing and relief. After over a week of sweltering conditions it was pouring cats and dogs and it was announced that the fired had been contained. However, the strain continued as many roads were still closed and the risk of out of the blue flare ups still remained.
“Gorge Road will remain closed for several days due to the risk of falling trees and rock slides in the area. “

Some of these people have spent a week displaced in a fire relief centre which is just a hall. They with very little sleep surrounded by strangers, totally out of their comfort zone, waiting anxiously to see if their house is still standing and what the state their fences and animals are in. They are desperate for any information, some of which has been false. They are not allowed to go home due to the fragile nature of the trees even though the fire has been contained.

Actually we may have prayed for rain a little too hard as we are due to see record rain falls that are likely to cause serious flooding the likes of which we have not seen in 30 years. The extreme from one disaster to another is unbelievable. In fact I thought that hubby was joking when he told me that we will be seeing floods.

“Brace yourself, South Australia - the Bureau of Meteorology says over the next three days the state will be hit with the heaviest rain in 30 years. Yes, you read that correctly. “


----------



## Doug

Despite the fire and flood roller coaster Lexi snaps us back to the here and now and helps us to focus on our blessings. (My own bed has never felt so good.) No matter what there's never a dull moment in Lexiland! Lexi certainly has been spoilt this holidays. We have had a bucket list of “hooray it is the holidays” food, the other day it was an Indian buffet, today it is Thai.  She has been living in luxury with having us both on holidays to dote on her and keep her entertained. She is going to get a bit of a shock when we go back to work after having 4 weeks off.

It's been tough for goldens here with soaring temperatures. It means that we can't go out galavanting on too many outdoor adventures this week. Lexi and Hudson have had to put up with being forced to put their paws up and chillax under the flat out air con vents and reclining on their cooler beds and mats while crunching on ice blocks. 

I have thought about getting the splash pool out for them but they end up overheating with all of the crazy jumping they do around it. It inevitably ends up in a wrestling match with no interest in the water as the excitement of having a splashing fountain around is too overwhelming for Lexi and she ends up jumping on Hudson instead, then Hudson wrestles back and I find myself playing with the pool toys all by myself! 

Lexi continues to sweetly cuddle up to Hudson which is just what he needs when it is so hot.  We tell Hudsie what a good mummy he is as she lays on him and he wags his tail gently without even opening his eyes  Hudson's fur is so thick and soft I really can't blame her. Sometimes she will just spontaneously bark at him demanding him to play and of course being the gentle man he is he obliges. Ah, he's is such a lovely kid! No wonder they never look groomed as a grooming session will also set off a wrestle with lots of mouthing.

Lexi looks so big now but her floppy movements and behaviour is still very much that of a puppy. It is hard to believe that she is only 5 months old. She likes to step on our remote control and quite often changes the channel or turns the TV off completely, even during fire updates! Her adult teeth have definitely arrived. They have surprised us as they look like massive bones coming out of her precious little gums. These guys are destructors. It is a bit scary to see this snarly face with massive pearly white dinosaur teeth coming at you. To her it is all in the name of fun but she can be quite dangerous when her “wild child” mode kicks in especially with that long and wild whipping tail full of dense bones! It is definitely time to put my beloved shoes in a safe! My stolen underwear have holes in them! Why do they always destroy your best underwear??  Stealing clothes is not so cute anymore! She also managed to chomp through a clothes brush! I used to think that we were experts at picking up things and keeping the place clear but Lexi has definitely seized any opportunity to find the tiniest loop holes. She watches us like hawks! It reminds me of some mothers who threaten to throw away teenagers belongings if they do not clean up after themselves sufficiently.  True to form she has no interest in playing with her toys and much prefer ours. She was thrilled to find an empty durable camera case and has showing great delight in that.

We are chuffed to see that Lexi's coordination has improved so much that she has officially learned how to “catch”. The look of determination in her eyes is extraordinary, followed by the pleased as punch look of jubilation that follows straight after. It was so sad to see that Hudson's treat went straight down the hatch but she had to chase hers... but no longer because she's such a big girl now. 

She's a funny little girl who will cry as if the world is ending if hubby goes to the gents for less than a minute. I'm greatly offended as I can head off to the ladies without so much as a whimper. This is sweet for the first 100 times but now her desperate cries are driving me up the wall. I howl along with her and express how sad we are that daddy has other business to attend to and cannot be with us 24/7 in an effort to drown out her sorrows. Thankfully hubby can go out of the house without any drama but he is definitely not allowed to take a moment for himself behind closed doors. Go figure!

Lexi's most active time seems to be right when we are getting ready for bed, in protest she runs around the house refusing to settle, she has two attempts of sleeping with us on the bed before she runs off again to see if she can steal some clothes or to see if we have accidentally left bag of treats behind in the lounge room before finally flopping on the tiles of the ensuite and letting out a huge surrendering sigh. Sometime in the night she lays in between us on her back and stretches out as much as she can.  Oh what a rough life!

While Lex can be quite a handful at times she does things in the most endearing ways. She has all of us under her spell, including Hudson. She tears around the house reminding me how stoked we should be that we are alive. That we can run and play and jump and sing and dance and run and play all over again!

HAPPY golden appreciation day everyone!!


----------



## Always51

I had no idea you lived there Julie....I have cried watching the news and seeing such devastation ..not to mention the loss of animals,wildlife and homes..It was wonderful to watch the rain fall those few days later..
Continue to enjoy Lexi...she sounds like a spirited girl! and Hudson is so good to tolerate puppies antics..
We also have had fire near us, with many friends affected with road closures and notices to leave..this one looks like it is may now under control but it has burnt out hectares of beautiful bush..The kennels where we board Napoleon is also in this area, but they are safe and are now accepting people pets if they need to evacuate...
Lets hope the worst is over and 2015 is an epic year for everyone and there are no more disasters..thinking of you.


----------



## lhowemt

I am glad you are still safe and in your house. Wildfires are so devastating, erratic, and difficult to control. I am shocked to read that most of the firefighters are volunteers. It is big business here in the US. Praying for cool and wet weather!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that you are okay. We have been watching about the fires over there on the news and it looked terrifying! We have family over in Australia, near Perth in Bruce Rock I think it is. It sounds awful that so many poor animals have lost their lives in the fires.

The recent photos of Lexi and Hudson are so cute! I can't believe how that the beautiful grown up girl is little fuzzy baby Lexi - where did the time go?! It looks like Hudson totally worships her and the video of her crawling over him while he tries to nap is just priceless. I can't wait to hear the next update and see your next upload of photos. You take such brilliant photos of them, every single one looks like it should be in a golden retriever book


----------



## Max's Dad

Glad you and your family are okay, but concerned about the flood danger. From one extreme to the other! Take care.


----------



## Doug

As we well and truly bid farewell to 2014 panic sets in as we realise that our holidays and a multitude of golden appreciation days are rapidly drawing to a close. In a sudden moment of madness we joined some others and booked a holiday house for the weekend so we are excited to introduce Lexi to the crazy adventures that she will need to be accustomed to. 

Just our luck, just as the rain is expected descend upon us we are booked in for what was meant to be a summery beach house escape but I dare not complain about the rain as there will be a fully stocked functional fridge, hot and cold water, a flushing toilet and I am not dealing with sunburn, aching feet and body, fatigue or worries about how I am going to feed my pets or if my home is still standing.

“There will be significant rainfall over the fire ground and surrounding Adelaide Hills in the next 3 days. This will pose a risk to livestock and horses and create significant erosion in burnt areas. It will also affect trees already weakened by the fires. “

“There are still pockets of concern across the fireground … we still have to turn over the ground and identify hot spots,” he said. 
“There is 240km of fire edge to look after and it is a big footprint to keep an eye on.”
“They've had to put down their alpacas and after days of rotting carcasses of their stock they finally have help in burying them and their other stock. They can't get out and she is very emotional. “
“the reality of what has happened to his property has now hit him hard, they managed to save his house only just, but the fencing around his property has gone and he is struggling to contain the few deer and cattle that he has left. “
It is a terrible thing to have to do but it is so important to ask if your kennel has a fire plan. How do you move 80+ pets which include cats at a moments notice?
No Cookies | The Advertiser

Amidst all of the sadness we tore ourselves away for a bit of an escape, away from the internet, smoke and threats to join a celebration that was 2 hours further down the coast. The beach house which was perched on a hill with full floor to ceiling windows was amazing especially at sunset. The area is known for its fine sand and crystal blue water with the occasional dolphin cruising by. I panicked a bit when I saw that the predicted forecast was over 40 degrees but then the storms brought overcast weather, with much cooler temperatures and blustery winds. Nevertheless it did not spoil our fun, the weather ended up to be perfect for a pair of cheeky goldens looking for an adventure. It was a lovely surprise that we did not see the rain that was predicted apparently it is now due to arrive tomorrow.

As it turns out Lexi is quite the party animal as she entertained the others with her sweet and sunny expressions. She ran away with people's napkins, wrapping paper and even a packet of cigarettes but she was quickly apprehended. It was lovely to see them both melt people's hearts and the way that some people went out of their way for them, opening and closing doors for them and carefully trimming off fat from steaks or sneaking them a bit of sausage or a cracker and stealing a cuddle here and there. The way Lexi leapt up at the table as we sung happy birthday was hilarious and only something that a puppy could get away with. 

True to form Lexi can settle and sleep anywhere, yet Hudson is a little more cautious. It is interesting to see her gain in confidence and therefore our trust in her will be tested. Octodog made an appearance quite a few times especially on the beach and also whilst curling up on the bed. They loved having the beach across the road and carefully watched the activities of all the passers by on from their balcony. As good as it was to take a break it is fabulous to be home again, although I think Lexi would prefer that we were still out there. She slept all the way home and was ready to rumble again as we fell into an exhausted heap!

As I return home I see that the rain has caused some difficulty at the fire ground with trucks being bogged and mud being splattered. But at the same time just as predicted flare ups with fires continue despite the rain. Animals with burned feet also continue to be rescued. While the news of the bushfire disappear there is still a great need for support.
“We provided bagged feed, hay, fresh produce, grocery items, toiletries, torches, portable showers, caravans, generators, water tanks and bulk water supplies, dog and cat food, feed stock for farm and native animals, we built fences, put out fires, We have and continue to do search and rescue, veterinary support and shared medical supplies“
“One of the teams is still in Kersbrook dealing with injured Roos, vets on site, pray they come out OK.....still calls for food and feed coming in, how sad that people are still in need and not even back into their homes yet.”
“Please say a prayer for the animals, maybe even like me, shed a few tears, as they are coming out of the ruins badly burnt, we are unable to save them all, and spare a thought to the teams up there working with me who have to make the decisions to sent them to rainbow bridge.”

Hug your kids a little tighter tonight, bless the food you eat and sleep well in your familiar surroundings.

Our thoughts and prayers go out to the people and animals effected by the fires NE of Perth.

Photo links:
Hudson & Lexi
Behind the Scenes


----------



## lhowemt

Thanks for thw wonderful yet sad writeup. Glad the Octodog got to have some fun!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sounds like a wonderful and great getaway for all and little Miss Lexie was the main attraction. 

My thoughts and prayers to all in Australia, the devastation and destruction is so incredibly sad to see.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that you and your family have remained safe. Nice that you got to go out and celebrate a bit and are able to get away for a brief vacation. Have fun!

I am so sorry for all the people and animals suffering, they are certainly in my thoughts.

Wow, Miss Lexi has grown so much


----------



## Doug

Oh yes our Lexi Mex certainly has grown. She continues to celebrate life and has not settled down one bit! I have finally reached that very sad point where I cannot lift her anymore or even fit her on my lap :'( I am also a bit apprehensive about approaching that terrible teenage puppy phase that we hear so much about. I worry about the safety of my shoes and a bunch of other stuff that I know is coming but I'm not exactly how it will manifest itself this time around. 

Hubby went back to work this week. Lexi is a lost little lamb with one less person to stalk. She is so confused, what you mean that there won't be a puppacino (milk froth) with breakfast every day anymore? What do you mean that golden appreciation days can only be fully celebrated on the weekends now? It is all too much for this party animal to comprehend  

Then we turned her world upside down again as Grammy came to stay. Our little chick was beside herself with joy and yet a little confused at the same time which led to a series of heart felt wails, What do you mean that I can't sleep with her, jump all over her and lick her face when ever I want? I love her and she loves me. She needs me to make her feel better! Surprises are what I do best! My poor mother has to sit with an Iron Man figure on her lap to prevent any sudden over enthusiastic yet well intentioned puppy attacks. Thank goodness that Iron Man ensures a gentle approach. In the end Lexi and Hudsie brought my mum so much joy and much needed positive therapy while she was here. I must say that when that little girl chooses to curl up beside you or drape herself over your lap it is absolutely magic. Mum already says how odd it is to go to the toilet by herself and not have the pitter patter of big paws follow you wherever you go now that she is back home  It was also funny to watch them have a conversation over the phone as Lexi wagged her tail and was dumbfounded at how she could get to Grammy who must have been in that small mobile.

I don't like to keep track of anniversaries as they bring too much sorrow but I must send a very special warm fuzzy to my girl Tia who “graduated” (not just passed) to a better place 2 years ago this week. That day she left a part of me went with her but also a part of her was implanted in me. In many ways she was “our” guardian (even though we supposedly owned her.) She protected us and showed us not only how to celebrate life but also how to rise above the tough times. Her spirit shone brightly as it does now... come to think of it so does yours. I came across her thread this week and reread your wonderfully beautiful messages. Know that you carried me through that very scary time. I thank you again for your all of your support and all of the love that you show us then... and now  

HAPPY golden appreciation day!!

Tia's photos:
Tia's photo link: Tia
Tia and Hudson's photo link: Tia&Hudson


----------



## lhowemt

Omg you gave me a much neede laugh, Iron Man!


----------



## dborgers

Checking in after being out of town ...

Sounds like a good time was had by all at both the beach house and your house with your mom 

And blessings for Tia. Thankfully, you're a spiritual person, so despite missing her you also know you're going to see he again. I'll bet you're gonna find out she's an angel


----------



## elly

I'm so pleased your Mum had a lovely time with you all. How could she not!?! Little big Miss Lexi, darling girl. I looked at her little puppy photo the other day and she's really such a beauty. 
I can't believe it's two years since Tia joined my Cracker. I just know they will be playing hard and are wonderful friends to each other just as we are


----------



## Karen519

Doug said:


> Oh yes our Lexi Mex certainly has grown. She continues to celebrate life and has not settled down one bit! I have finally reached that very sad point where I cannot lift her anymore or even fit her on my lap :'( I am also a bit apprehensive about approaching that terrible teenage puppy phase that we hear so much about. I worry about the safety of my shoes and a bunch of other stuff that I know is coming but I'm not exactly how it will manifest itself this time around.
> 
> Hubby went back to work this week. Lexi is a lost little lamb with one less person to stalk. She is so confused, what you mean that there won't be a puppacino (milk froth) with breakfast every day anymore? What do you mean that golden appreciation days can only be fully celebrated on the weekends now? It is all too much for this party animal to comprehend
> 
> Then we turned her world upside down again as Grammy came to stay. Our little chick was beside herself with joy and yet a little confused at the same time which led to a series of heart felt wails, What do you mean that I can't sleep with her, jump all over her and lick her face when ever I want? I love her and she loves me. She needs me to make her feel better! Surprises are what I do best! My poor mother has to sit with an Iron Man figure on her lap to prevent any sudden over enthusiastic yet well intentioned puppy attacks. Thank goodness that Iron Man ensures a gentle approach. In the end Lexi and Hudsie brought my mum so much joy and much needed positive therapy while she was here. I must say that when that little girl chooses to curl up beside you or drape herself over your lap it is absolutely magic. Mum already says how odd it is to go to the toilet by herself and not have the pitter patter of big paws follow you wherever you go now that she is back home  It was also funny to watch them have a conversation over the phone as Lexi wagged her tail and was dumbfounded at how she could get to Grammy who must have been in that small mobile.
> 
> I don't like to keep track of anniversaries as they bring too much sorrow but I must send a very special warm fuzzy to my girl Tia who “graduated” (not just passed) to a better place 2 years ago this week. That day she left a part of me went with her but also a part of her was implanted in me. In many ways she was “our” guardian (even though we supposedly owned her.) She protected us and showed us not only how to celebrate life but also how to rise above the tough times. Her spirit shone brightly as it does now... come to think of it so does yours. I came across her thread this week and reread your wonderfully beautiful messages. Know that you carried me through that very scary time. I thank you again for your all of your support and all of the love that you show us then... and now
> 
> HAPPY golden appreciation day!!
> 
> Tia's photos:
> Tia's photo link: Tia
> Tia and Hudson's photo link: Tia&Hudson


We all carry one another!


----------



## NewfieMom

Oh, Julie, I am sorry for your pain. I wish I had been on this forum when you were writing about Tia in the present tense, but her beauty has carried on over time on the forum as well as in your heart and in the hearts of her family members and friends, including Hudsie. Of course you will be reunited, but she is still here as well. Did you see the lovely cartoon Kathleen posted in the Photographs area today? It lifted my heart!

Big hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Doug

Oh yes 

It is also a wonderful of reminder of a thread that I posted a couple of years ago.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...123496-poems-thoughts-give-you-comfort-2.html

Kwhit introduced me to my favourite image of all time.









Hmmm I didn't think that the dog looked like a golden but she sure does look like baby Lexi at the moment 

This is what I said about Tia's graduation back then which still reflects my beliefs today...
_My feelings about the after life are a little different from most of the people here. We are all different, just like we all look different we all think differently because life as taught us different things. I personally do not believe that our pups waiting eagerly and patiently just at a bridge just for us. I believe that these pure and amazing souls who we have been blessed to know already know how to love, forgive and show strength. They are the ones who are our masters and are wise souls who have been sent to us to teach us the right way to live and the path to happiness. This is why they do not stay long and why they are so happy. They are here to teach us. So when I think of Tia now I think of her as the newest spirit guide to join my guardian angel team. I imagine her as a powerful wolf spirit guide just like those of the native American Indians. She has always shown regal strength and confidence and has been highly protective and loving of me. I believe that nothing has changed. However I do believe that the angels have also given her some time to heal and restore and then have a reunion with the souls that are familiar to her, her spirit guides, her spirit family, my family and also her forum family. I believe that there is fun in heaven even for the advanced souls, there is time to play, so I also so imagine her coming together with the dogs on this forum to have fun and enjoy the freedom without the restrictions of a limiting body. She is not restricted she can also be with us when ever she likes."_

As Oprah says. "Now we know an angel we can call by name."

Although I did have to wonder if she came back to us today through Lexi as she shocked me by barking at another dog at the cafe! 

*Thank you* for all of your kind and comforting thoughts


----------



## NewfieMom

Doug said:


> It is also a wonderful of reminder of a thread that I posted a couple of years ago.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...123496-poems-thoughts-give-you-comfort-2.html
> 
> 
> Hmmm I didn't think that the dog looked like a golden but she sure does look like baby Lexi at the moment


Your posting was lovely, Julie. After reading it, I visited the thread you had linked (see above). I was interested to see the same cartoon about "Bobby" and his dog that Kathleen posted yesterday (in 2015) partway through the thread! I guess good things stick around!

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for sharing that post. I bet guardian angel Tia is watching over you all smiling down proudly, imagine the fun she's having watching little Lexi keeping you and Hudson on your toes


----------



## Doug

Ha ha! 
Oh yes I bet that she is rolling on the floor laughing at the antics Lexi puts us through!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, just reading this and thinking of your sweet Tia. I hope she met up with all my bridge kids and that they are smiling down on us.


----------



## cgriffin

BTW - Ben weighs 68 pounds and I still pick him up at times, LOL.


----------



## dborgers

Julie,

I love your views on spirituality and goldens


----------



## Doug

Ha ha well I can pick her up but there is nothing graceful about it. I end up grasping on to one front leg and one hind leg before she pours over my arms and I double over in laughter. I'm sure that is not so much fun for her and the concerned expression of panic on her face as well as mine says it all. 

Thanks for helping to reignite our Tia Lia's spirit to keep it with us 

Oh Tia Lia it seems little Lexi is picking up where you left off. It has not gone unnoticed that she is obsessed with your plumbago bush and also comes in covered in those blue flowers, she does a happy dance with a song when we get out of the shower just like you and when I show people photos of you at 5 and a half months, they are convinced it is Lexi. Lexi even came in with a green tinge after hubby cut the grass just like you did at her age 

Lexee continues to be a one girl cheerful marching band with wide smiles and a skip in her step encouraging us to be in love with life. It is a humbling experience to see your baby girl cry and wiggle with delight when she sees you in the morning even though she has been sleeping right next to you all night. What a funny girl! Good old trusty Hudson continues to look on with one eye cautiously watching over me and one eye on Lexi. He is our rock. Out of the blue Lexi started grooming Hudson. It was very sweet to see her gently licking his lovely forehead. She cracks us up!

Hubby has been busy upgrading the sprinkler system. I did tell him that it may not be wise to work on this with a 5 month old pup around but you cannot keep boys from their toys. Lexi has been pretty good about leaving them alone but we did have one hiccup.

Grammy has returned this week as she has not been feeling well. Once again Lexi is beyond thrilled to have her around. Hudson is relieved to see that Grammy seems to be Lexi's latest object of affection which gives him a little bit of a break. Lexi has been doing back flips and somersaults in order to win Grammy's affection. What she doesn't realise is that Grammy is already smitten and remarks that Lexi is so white because she is an angel. 

Look who else has come to visit! They are extraordinary, super cute and fluffy. I just wanted to cuddle them until I caught a glimpse of their mega sharp talons!! Legend has it that they are bad luck though.  A trio arrived just before Tia got sick and now sadly they give me a very uneasy feeling  ...or perhaps they are here to enjoy the new sprinkler system which I'm sure has attracted some delicious delicacies for them! I also read that, “The only thing an owl brings bad luck to or is a sign of death for is the next mouse it catches.“ It is interesting to see that neither Huds or Lex acknowledges their presence.

They say “Do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.” So for now we shall seize the day in golden style especially since it is the Australia Day long weekend! HAPPY Australia Day!! 

We kicked it off with a visit to the beach with pancakes and waffles at a seaside cafe, then we visited the markets at the Port where they have the only dolphins in the world residing in an urban area. It was disappointing to see that they did not make an appearance this time though. A group of artists are also currently creating some giant murals in this area which were quite impressive. Tomorrow we will visit our city which also includes a river walk, markets and a good old pub meal. Can you tell that we were in great need of an indulgently good time after a very intense month/new year? The diet can begin yet again next week  Oh yes, we hope that the Chinese New Year brings us better luck for all of us 

HAPPY golden retriever appreciation day!! We hope that you can also soothe your souls from the hardships of 2015 with quality time with your pups 

Thanks for the compliments regarding the photos, unfortunately they really don't do my two justice but it is worth a try. 
Hudson & Lexi
Behind the Scenes


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy Australia Day to you Doug and your wonderful family. We too had a day at the beach today which is Harleys favourite place in the whole world! It is blistering hot and humid up here and the waves were big just as Harley likes them. We have a crowd coming tomorrow and Harley has supervised the cutting of the mountain of rump steaks and scored his fair share. He loves visitors and will be in his element tomorrow. Happy Australia Day to all the GRF Aussies, oi, oi, oi!


----------



## Doug

Thank you
What a fabulous way to celebrate! 
I love the way Harley will be celebrating right along with you


----------



## Max's Dad

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Australia Day!

The photos are wonderful - love the owls too  Aw, Lexi is so big - Hudson and her are quite the pair, LOL - too cute


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Australia Day!

Miss Lexi, when did you grow so large? I'd swear you were a tiny pup just a week or two ago. Now you look like a Golden teenager. :uhoh: How time flies when you're having fun!

:wavey:


----------



## dborgers

Great photos! What a wonderful pair of love bugs. Enjoy your holiday


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Julie,
> 
> I love your views on spirituality and goldens


Yes, me too, I'm certain my Cracker found me my boys and especially Chester to look after me and my illness. She taught my children so much and I know many if not all those values still guide and light their life choices now and undoubtedly she's always near them to help continue that work. 
I am a spiritual person and feel so blessed to live with and know so many sensitive special dogs... and of course their families 
And of course my boys are especially thankful for their special Uncle DB and Auntie Doug in their lives no matter how far away


----------



## elly

Little Miss Lexi you are so pretty. The photos of you and dear Hudson made me smile so much, you remind me so much of my two boys. Little and large, blonde and golden, serious and smiley. A wonderful union and such character and charm. 
Have a fabulous special day...although with you two in it, every day is special.
Licks and snuggles for your Grandma, I hope she's feeling well again quickly x


----------



## Doug

Thank you for your very kind and heartwarming words. 

Our little sparkly diamond is turning 6 months old! 

It is bitter sweet as it suddenly hit us that it is time for the big girl op... or is it?
I have made myself dizzy and have a migraine after studying all of the debates on whether to spay at 6 months or wait. Thoughts of mammory cancer, amorous dogs relentlessly seeking her out, hip displaysia, hermangio, incontinence, hypothroidism, bone cancer, pyometra, work schedules, destiny, etc, etc. have all been swimming repeatedly through my mind. 

Yes Lexi is so big but yet so very little at the same time. She is just a baby. I just want to wrap her up and keep her from any harm. After much thought it seems that now is the right time to put our big girl panties on and take the responsible step. Why is it that the right things to do are rarely easy? We have decided to get this over and done with before I change my mind and keep her wrapped up in cotton wool for the rest of her life so we have made the appointment for tomorrow. Of course my anxiety is through the roof. I remember Hudson's weary and droopy red puppy eyes and Tia's incision splitting open as if it were yesterday  We will need to camp out downstairs and I have no idea how I am going to keep this little gymnast with her pageant smile quiet. I'm afraid this means that Hudson will need to be in lock down too. 

I could never have imagined how full of life and how much character our little cherry blossom would bring into our lives. When Lexi Mex enters a room everybody knows it  Every single person is touched and reminded of how special they are and are given reminders about living life to the fullest and never holding back. While there is no doubt Mexi is the life of the party she also makes Hudson shine more brightly. Lexi highlights his majestic qualities, he is calm, wise, strong and in control. He is the king that looks over his little jester. She gives him the twinkle in his eye and the spunk to take more risks and live a little. What a huge impact this baby girl has made in such a short time

If you can please spare a little prayer for our little pixie. 
I can already hear her wailing for Hudson


----------



## NewfieMom

I am so sorry you have to go through this with Lexi, Julie. Everything went well when my girl, Brit, was spayed. But I will still never forget it. And it was 35 years ago! I went into it knowing nothing and so I didn't have any fears. It was better (beforehand) to be stupid. But, as you say, it is the right thing to do for her. Having puppies would be a lot harder. That's terribly painful for a female. And I had females, although not Goldens, who went into heat twice a year, too! Who knows what kind of cramps that causes as well as making the girls insane!

So...I am with you, my friend. Consider your hand held. Prayers outgoing.

Bug hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, little Lexi is 6 months old - I guess can't convince you to wait a bit with the spay? 

Either way - I wish Miss Lexi good luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Doug

I am cross eyed after all of the reading I can do on the subject from studies, to personal stories and general opinions 

If you had asked me a week ago I would have told you that we were going to wait. But now as I stand on that cliff of reality I have surprised myself by going ahead with it knowing that if the roles were reversed she would do the same for me. There are times in life where you cannot ignore that driving gut instinct even though it might surprise you when the time to act actually comes.

Thanks for your well wishes and for understanding how difficult this is for us


----------



## lhowemt

I can relate to the angst, I went through it a year ago with Pearl. Ultimately it came down to not wanting to spay the equivalent of a 10 year old girl..... hormones are so incredibly important for development, and our lovely breed gets little mammary cancer and scads of the other ones. I wish you luck, and I also send you 2nd,3rd, and 4th thoughts. We went OSS for Pearl where they did a hysterectomy only. IMO the best of both worlds, she quits bleeding but keeps her precious ovaries. IMO vets and the pet industry does a poor job of differentiating that spay neuter is critical for strays/abandons/inattentive owners, from responsible and excellent owners who want to do what is right for their dog and themself. What benefits are there to early spay? Only that it is MUCH easier for the vet and you never have to deal with blood. 

Crazy, I have been mostly offline for a while and this is what I first see now. I hope you will rethink this. But no judgements from me on what you choose.


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos of your 2 fluffy angels and I must say, it's so beautiful where you live...I'm rather jealous of that stunning beach so close! They must have lots of fun playing in the sea 

Aw little Lexi, good luck for your op. I know you must be so worried about her, but I know that she is going to be absolutely fine. The younger they are they recover from things like that easier than if they were older because it seems to knock them about more. She'll take it easy for a couple of days and then she'll be back to her usual self whizzing around and creating mischief! Keep us posted how she gets on, she'll be fine though


----------



## Doug

Update: After being beside myself all day Lexi raced in from outside full of joy with a twirl and a dance... stinking of diarrhea.  
As it turns out she will not be having surgery tomorrow after all. Ah the joys of puppyhood!


----------



## NewfieMom

Doug said:


> *As it turns out she will not be having surgery tomorrow after all.* Ah the joys of puppyhood!


Man proposes, God disposes. 

Deb :wavey:


----------



## lhowemt

Doug said:


> Update: After being beside myself all day Lexi raced in from outside full of joy with a twirl and a dance... stinking of diarrhea.
> As it turns out she will not be having surgery tomorrow after all. Ah the joys of puppyhood!


It's a sign, a sign! : : :curtain:


----------



## hubbub

Oh, no - so sorry she's got a upset stomach. Fingers and toes crossed for a quick recovery, although it sounds like it's not getting her down


----------



## Doug

It is so weird that this has happened out of the blue right when it did.

No, it has not slowed Lexi down for even a mere second. She has been bounding around the place flashing her beautiful smile as usual  I think that she is celebrating her freedom 

Life is what happens when you are busy making other plans 
It was not meant to be.


----------



## HolDaisy

Ooopsie, nevermind! Hope your tum is soon feeling better Lexi


----------



## Karen519

*Doug*



Doug said:


> Thank you for your very kind and heartwarming words.
> 
> Our little sparkly diamond is turning 6 months old!
> 
> It is bitter sweet as it suddenly hit us that it is time for the big girl op... or is it?
> I have made myself dizzy and have a migraine after studying all of the debates on whether to spay at 6 months or wait. Thoughts of mammory cancer, amorous dogs relentlessly seeking her out, hip displaysia, hermangio, incontinence, hypothroidism, bone cancer, pyometra, work schedules, destiny, etc, etc. have all been swimming repeatedly through my mind.
> 
> Yes Lexi is so big but yet so very little at the same time. She is just a baby. I just want to wrap her up and keep her from any harm. After much thought it seems that now is the right time to put our big girl panties on and take the responsible step. Why is it that the right things to do are rarely easy? We have decided to get this over and done with before I change my mind and keep her wrapped up in cotton wool for the rest of her life so we have made the appointment for tomorrow. Of course my anxiety is through the roof. I remember Hudson's weary and droopy red puppy eyes and Tia's incision splitting open as if it were yesterday  We will need to camp out downstairs and I have no idea how I am going to keep this little gymnast with her pageant smile quiet. I'm afraid this means that Hudson will need to be in lock down too.
> 
> I could never have imagined how full of life and how much character our little cherry blossom would bring into our lives. When Lexi Mex enters a room everybody knows it  Every single person is touched and reminded of how special they are and are given reminders about living life to the fullest and never holding back. While there is no doubt Mexi is the life of the party she also makes Hudson shine more brightly. Lexi highlights his majestic qualities, he is calm, wise, strong and in control. He is the king that looks over his little jester. She gives him the twinkle in his eye and the spunk to take more risks and live a little. What a huge impact this baby girl has made in such a short time
> 
> If you can please spare a little prayer for our little pixie.
> I can already hear her wailing for Hudson


You write so beautifully. We have always had our dogs spayed and neutered as soon as possible. Three have been rescues, so we really didn't have a choice as to the timing. Hope Lexi feels better very soon from the diarrhea and her spay surgery can go ahead!!


----------



## NewfieMom

I do not have an opinion on whether it is better to spay early or later. I know that all of you have done your homework. (Wave to Julie! :wavey

If I had a female now I would do my homework, too. I certainly looked into whether it was correct to keep a male Newfie intact (which my breeder had done for 16 months and which she recommended we for our dog's life unless he got testicular cancer...do in our case given our living circumstances).

Informed owners have to research and then make difficult decisions. None of us is God. We will not always be right. We can only do the best we can with the scientific information available to us at the time we are making decisions. I believe in us, however!!! 

NewfieMom :wavey:


----------



## golfgal

Thinking of you guys. Hope Lexi is feeling better and you're still okay with your decision even if the timing is now off.


----------



## Doug

Thank you so much for your very kind thoughts!! 

Lexi is now feeling (and smelling) as good as gold. This weekend we are living it up for on Monday we are scheduled to be back on track and then the healing will begin. 

You should have seen her delicately charm and win over the most adorable little girl (along with a few other customers) at the cafe today. It was soooo sweet. I on the other hand received a full on bitey attack with a wet face complete with hair stomping as a wake up greeting this morning. Lucky me!

Oh boy the spaying decision making process is a head spinning and intense experience. There is a lot of responsibility at stake here. Who should we believe the traditional professionals who could potentially be outdated in their thinking or the new wave of online thinkers?

We spent a great deal of time reading all the arguments, many of which conflicted with one another and were as clear as mud. This extra time has given us an opportunity to clarify our thoughts and gain confidence in our decision. In the end this article seemed to have summed up what we learned, it reflected our gut feelings and our own personal experience.

The science behind the myths about desexing and neutering male dogs

I personally feel that destiny or genetics or food or the environment or perhaps quality of life have a greater bearing on the health of our best buddies. The studies do not account for these variables. 

I am relieved by the fact that Lexi will not endure the devastating effects of pyrometra and that we will not have to look over our shoulders with panic when other dogs are around and question their motives especially at a time when she is still learning so much about the world and we are trying to set her up for success.

We will celebrate Lexi's six month birthday tomorrow with a trip to the beach and then the intense prayers, nail biting and pacing will resume... unless there is another unexpected detour. 

But for now we shall live in the moment.... HAPPY golden appreciation day everyone!


----------



## Max's Dad

I am just seeing the posts about the changes Lexi is going through now. Time flies. I can tell you that we had two female Golden Retrievers in the years before Max. Both were spayed at around 6 to 7 months. Both had uneventful, quick recoveries. Both Golda and Chewey lived into their teens, and both were healthy their entire lives. 

Feel good about your decision and good luck next week.


----------



## swishywagga

Good luck on Monday, I am sure everything will be just fine, but of course I know that it doesn't stop you worrying!. Have a wonderful six months birthday tomorrow beautiful Lexi and I hope you all have a wonderful day together x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoy your weekend, a trip to the beach sounds like a great way to celebrate Lexi's 6 month birthday. 
Time sure flies, so hard to believe she's 6 months already, baby girl is on her way to becoming a big girl.

Best of luck with her surgery, wishing Lexi a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jennifer1

Best of luck to Lexi tomorrow.


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing Lexi all the best and a speedy and uneventful recovery.


----------



## HolDaisy

Good luck little Lexi, you're going to be just fine


----------



## Doug

With life there are highs and lows. Today is a definite low. Why does time travel so slowly at these times? Lexi woke up as bright as a button today she has no idea of what is about to happen which is quite a blessing. For me it is mental torture and knowing that it is a sad necessity in life doesn't really make it much easier but I just had to tell myself that we needed to sacrifice this day so that we could enjoy in excess of a billion good days for the future!

I feel sorry for the nurses who will have to put up with her whining. She usually has three short burst of high pitched sweet calls. Hello? Are you there? How can you possibly resist me? Then the grunting will start. Ugh It is hard being a little pup. Why won't you play with me? It's a hard knock life! 

I just hope that there will be some other puppy dogs and kittens for her to check out and study. She would love to just sit back elegantly and watch them. I also feel sorry for the nurses who will have to get her out of the cage. I'm sure that she will dig her heels in. It is hard enough to lift her out of the car! Nevertheless I'm sure that there will be a lot of charming and loving going on from both sides and then a whole lot of peaceful snoring while I sit at home with Huds as we both pray, pace, bite our nails, listen to the tick of the clock and respectfully remember those who had complications.

The camp site has been set up in the lounge room with our mattress on the floor, the baby gates are back up, the furniture is pushed back for a clear view so we can put a stop to any tempting wrestling and sofa cushions have been removed to lower the seat. It was 14 years ago that we had Tia spayed but we still remember when her incision partly opened and what we learned about eliminating jumping (especially on the bed) as if it were yesterday. 

This quote found me today, "Every situation in life is temporary. So, when life is good, make sure you enjoy and receive it fully. And when life is not so good, remember that it will not last forever and better days are on the way." 
— Jenni Young

This too shall pass little one and better days are on the way... or at least that is my mantra for the day 

*THANK YOU* for all of your positive energy during this necessary yet unsettling time.

Tick... tick... tick...


----------



## dborgers

We'll all be with you and Lexi in spirit. Everything will be fine


----------



## lhowemt

Off to sleep here, I hope you hear from them soon. She will be fine and back to her lovabunctious self sooner than you know!


----------



## golfgal

So understand what you're going through. Seemed like the longest, day and so quiet when Rosco went in. Early drop off, late vet, etc, etc, etc. Other than not sleeping that night, it all went well and then just had to keep him calm. 

Murphy was in and then a couple of hours later, get call saying he's done and you can pick him up at x time. He didn't do the statue thing as we left though but boy did he want to get out of there. I thought I was smarter with him and created a nest in my bottom floor so we'd have no stairs to deal with. Well that worked for the first couple of hours when he napped, then he was going to climb the stairs and sleep in his bed. 

I'm sure Lexi will have her own ideas. Praying this time is better with the incision. Fingers and toes crossed for you guys.


----------



## Doug

Thank you!! Of all people I know that you guys understand.

The silence was deafening. 6 hours later and still no word Ugh! I swear that I heard her cry but it was only the postman's high pitched brakes. The sound is identical. I hear that she waltzed in there, happy as Larry without even looking back. Things must be drastically different now. It was not until I really started to convince myself that she must be violently ill and need more time that the phone call came through to say that she was ready to be picked up. Ugh what a relief! 

Lexi looks a lot better than I expected although she seems to be in slow motion. It was lovely to see Hudson rush up to her wagging his tail as if he was pleased to see her. Hubby carried her inside and gently placed her in her super comfy bed that I had carefully prepared downstairs. Before we knew it she was up and lay at my feet. Unfortunately this is the fourth time that we have had to camp out down stairs for the pups. Lexi is in a deep sleep now but at least I can see her with my own eyes and know that she is ok. It is not quite time to pop the champagne but at least we can finally breathe. I am so glad this part is behind us. I have absolutely no idea how we will go with convincing her not to jump on Hudson which is going to be quite a challenge to say the least!


----------



## Harleysmum

So glad all has gone well and that she is home safe and sound. Hope you get a decent nights sleep camping out together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good to hear Miss Lexie's came through the surgery well and is home. 
Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that your little princess came through the surgery okay, bet you're so relieved it's over. Have a speedy recovery Lexi and you'll soon be back to normal.


----------



## Karen519

*Lexi*



Doug said:


> Thank you!! Of all people I know that you guys understand.
> 
> The silence was deafening. 6 hours later and still no word Ugh! I swear that I heard her cry but it was only the postman's high pitched brakes. The sound is identical. I hear that she waltzed in there, happy as Larry without even looking back. Things must be drastically different now. It was not until I really started to convince myself that she must be violently ill and need more time that the phone call came through to say that she was ready to be picked up. Ugh what a relief!
> 
> Lexi looks a lot better than I expected although she seems to be in slow motion. It was lovely to see Hudson rush up to her wagging his tail as if he was pleased to see her. Hubby carried her inside and gently placed her in her super comfy bed that I had carefully prepared downstairs. Before we knew it she was up and lay at my feet. Unfortunately this is the fourth time that we have had to camp out down stairs for the pups. Lexi is in a deep sleep now but at least I can see her with my own eyes and know that she is ok. It is not quite time to pop the champagne but at least we can finally breathe. I am so glad this part is behind us. I have absolutely no idea how we will go with convincing her not to jump on Hudson which is going to be quite a challenge to say the least!


So glad the little angel is home and the spaying is behind her! I KNOW how relieved you are! Try to keep her from jumping and I know it won't be easy!


----------



## swishywagga

Really glad to hear Lexi came through the surgery well. I can feel your worry down the Internet. I'm sure they cope so much better than us humans!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad the surgery went well, wishing Lexi a uneventful recovery. If you leave the house and have to leave her - might want to put her in a small room away from Hudson and anything she might be able to jump on. I did that with Toby after he had his surgeries and I had to leave the house. He had a dog bed and a window to look out of and he was fine.


----------



## Doug

As to be expected Lexi was really quiet when she got home. We had never seen our “all systems go” girl like this. It seemed as though her battery would run out super quickly and she just flopped. Her incision with her internal stitches are remarkably neat  She shocked us at times as there were flashes of her perking up like when her dinner came out, when the delivery guy came and she surprised me by kissing me goodnight enthusiastically and telling me that we were going to be alright. By the time we turned out the light she was laying on her back in full glory looking astonishingly comfy. Both hubby and I agree that she looks a lot bigger as if she suddenly grew up somehow. 

We spent the night jumping up every time we heard her lick herself only to find that she was licking her front leg. She also managed to find her usual spot in the middle of the night on the mattress and she snuggled up to my legs. It reminded me of the cartoon where the human is left with only the tiniest section of the bed while the dog has sprawled out. My arm was dead and my hip and neck hurt but I dared not move her.

Lexi woke up way before the alarm with her usual greeting of, “Is it time to get up yet? Is it time to celebrate the day?” My girl was already back with full force! And so the bad cop party pooping corrections began, “No, you can't wrestle with Hudson. No you are not allowed jump up. Please don't even think about jumping up on the baby gate. No you can't lick... anything!” Oh dear I have run out of activities to keep her busy! 

Thanks again for your heart warming support. 

Photo links:
Hudson & Lexi
Behind the Scenes


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Lexi is recovering well and is back full of beans again. I love every photo you take of them, each one looks like it should be on a postcard  A particular favourite is the one you've captured of Hudson and Lexi running towards the beach, it's one of the nicest photos I've ever seen - wish I could get action pics like that!

Keep taking it easy Lexi and you'll be able to wrestle with your handsome big brother before you know it. Sammy sends golden cuddles and said he's glad you're doing okay!


----------



## Doug

Oh my it has been a big week in Lexiland! Time goes so slowly in lock down which is absolute torture for all of us. 6 days down, 7 long days more to go. Ugh Laying down and being quiet is so not Lexi's style. She feels that it is her mission in life to bring everyone joy on a daily basis with constant happy dances and court jester routines. Why would you want to settle when you can dance, sing and play especially with Hudson who is the most fun of all? 

Lexi often lives in fast forward mode and rushes up to me without warning, tries to lick my face and then stands on my hair which is extremely painful now that I am down on her level with our mattress on the floor. For some reason she thinks that I like that a lot  After being told to sit she immediately plants her bottom on the ground with her tail thumping rapidly on the carpet and she looks up at me beaming with those delicate eyelashes as I tell her how special she is. She is a sunny delight indeed. 

It is exhausting and depressing playing bad cop again. No playing, no jumping, no running  This is not anywhere near as easy as it sounds. What a party pooper! I have taken some time off to watch her like a hawk but at the same time try to make things as happy as can be. Nevertheless the waiting time is soooo hard. Lexi and Hudson are so confused as to why jumping and wrestling is not allowed all of a sudden. If only they could talk and I would explain the whole situation for them. I felt so sorry for them because there are only so many hours in the day that you can possibly sleep and chew for. They are restricted to only half of the house and yard which has been suffocating... even for me. We have been sitting and watching I'm a Celebrity Get me Out of Here together and can sympathise with the contestants about how tough it is just to lay around and do nothing. 

Lexi made her own fun by shredding cardboard (which meant I had to quickly pick up the billions of pieces before they were consumed), finding the hidden treats in the house, pulling off the throw rugs off the dog bed, playing with treat balls, carrying the cushions across the room, crying at the stairs, eating carrots, sitting on Hudson's lap and squeaking a toy, jumping up at any sudden movement, throwing ugg boots up in the air, chewing on some ice blocks and planning her escape route. What else is a girl to do when she has so many ants in her pants?! 

Healing cannot come quickly enough. I just want my little girl to be safe and well again so she can be free to run and dance and play to her heart's desire as she should. Two weeks seems like two thousand years. Ugh get us out of here!

HAPPY golden appreciation day!! 
We hope that you have a wonderful weekend playing and wrestling with your BFF 

Photo links:
Hudson & Lexi
Behind the Scenes


----------



## NewfieMom

Doug said:


> We have been sitting and watching I'm a Celebrity Get me Out of Here together and can sympathise with the contestants about how tough it is just to lay around and do nothing.
> 
> Lexi made her own fun by shredding cardboard (which meant I had to quickly pick up the billions of pieces before they were consumed), finding the hidden treats in the house, pulling off the throw rugs off the dog bed, playing with treat balls, carrying the cushions across the room, crying at the stairs, eating carrots, sitting on Hudson's lap and squeaking a toy, jumping up at any sudden movement, throwing ugg boots up in the air, chewing on some ice blocks and planning her escape route.



I feel as if I were there!!! Thank you for the smile. I would feel the same way on days when I am snowed in here, only Griffin doesn't provide that kind of action! When he was after a bitch in heat he whined and knocked over everything, but except for those three weeks he is always docile!!!

I am so glad that lovely Lexi is thriving!:wavey:

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## swishywagga

Really glad to hear Lexi is on the mend. I think that she is storing up all that energy in order to do her very best impression of The Tazmanian Devil!. Please pass on a hug to your two gorgeous golds from me and Uncle Barnaby x


----------



## lhowemt

I am so glad she is healing well! Cardboard is a favorite toy here and I don't worry about them eating a bit. They mostly shred and spit but it is just wood, albeit with some less than yummy processing. In the grand scheme of things it can keep them busy for a long time! I hope the remaining week is tolerable LexiLoo!


----------



## dborgers

> Two weeks seems like two thousand years.


And when they've passed, it's like "wow, did that fly by fast. Time can seem slow and fast at the same time. Can't recall if Einstein had anything to say about that phenomenon or not ...

Wishing Lexi a quick recovery  All smooth sailing from here ...


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Lexi is recovering well. It must be a nightmare trying to keep her quiet because she's such a busy girl with lots to do, so keeping her from having fun must be tough. It sounds like you're doing a good job so far though and keeping her occupied  Hudson seems to be missing all the Lexi wrestling and jumping too, bless him. When I look at your photos of her I can't believe that the beautiful golden teenager sitting next to Hudson is little tiny fluffy baby Lexi! Where did the time go?! She's growing up into such a little stunner and she reminds me so much of Sammy at that age.


----------



## golfgal

Poor Lexi and Hudson. Not much fun not being able to play together. Seems like forever I'm sure. I feel for you as I only had to deal with one a time during the post-op.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good to hear Miss Lexi is coming along. 
When she and Hudson are able to wrestle and play again, what a match it will be. 
Hope you'll have the Video camera ready.......


----------



## Doug

Oh yes, time is a fascinating phenomenon. I came across an interesting quote that sums up how I'm feeling right now, “Parenting: the days are long but the years are short.” 

The days have been oh so looooong! The second week of camping out downstairs as Lexi heals has been intense. I think that the zoomies started on day 9 and we lost a tiny bit of the carpet and there is a small hole in the couch which we think is pretty good considering. At times I wasn't sure if Lex is trying to be the Tasmanian Devil or the road runner, or both! 

Despite her gaining size and strength everything this little girl does is done with the purest intent of love, passion and joy, nothing is done by halves. The rock star greetings are unlike any other. The squeals of delight and intense happy dance have me concerned that she is about to faint with excitement especially as it concludes with her laying on her back surrendering her blueberry belly.

Despite the puppy exuberance Lexi is still the sweet angel that we know and love, a very busy and active angel but an angel none the less. Right now it is hard to believe that this abundantly enthusiastic puppy phase will pass…. at least I keep telling myself that it will pass and she will grow into the settled and dependable soul mate that all the best goldens inevitably become.

Lexi is always on the alert for any sound or movement at all times. To create her own fun she plays enthusiastically with millipedes, bobs for floating grass in her water bowl, pulls all the blankets off Hudson's bed, wrestles Hudson for toys, whines for her dad as if the world is ending (we sing O'Sole Mio together), jumps up to see if there are any treats that have been left behind, digs at the illusive crumb under the dishwasher, plays with a stick to freak me out and then a rock, checks for any apples that may have fallen off the tree, bites at our wrists, chases the pigeons and goes exploring under the bushes creating her very own maze while Hudson calmly watches on and rolls his eyes. 

Lexi's sweet little playful snarly face as she plays on her back and I tickle her toes now presents itself with full on grown up horrifying fangs worthy of nightmares. Lexi loves to shred cardboard... and Hudson would love to eat all of it A belly full of dense cardboard does not seem all that healthy to me so I quickly pick up the pieces for his sake more than hers. 

We have had to deal with operations before but not with two young ones in the house. Hudson is hilarious. He knows that he shouldn't play with her but at times he just can't help posing and wagging his tail at her. There are times when she will do the same to him and squeak a toy right in front of his face. His expression is priceless, “Uh no, don't get us into trouble again.” Lexi loves to sit on his legs. This can't be very comfortable for him as inevitably he lifts his leg out from being crushed and ends up putting his leg over her. 

I keep searching the web trying to find sources that says 7 of quiet recovery time days is enough but deep down I know that we will have to go for the full 14 especially when I look at her incision which has not miraculously healed overnight despite my unrealistic hopes and brings us back to reality. At least freedom is now on the horizon. It is so close yet sooooo far. I look forward to going back to my real bed, not having to fumble over the baby gates and having my lounge room back to the relaxing place that it used to be. 

I just so happens that the SA Golden Retriever Club are planning another fun day at the beach on Lexi's release date. What a wonderful way to celebrate her freedom, not only for her but also for Huds. The vets said that it “should” be ok but unfortunately I don't think that I can risk it. Running around, jumping on Hudson and swimming do not really fall under the category of being able to gently increase exercise. As it turns out we are in the middle of a heat wave so it would be too hot anyway. Sorry Lex, you can run amok next time. It is better to be safe than sorry!

I hope that you have a WONDERFUL Valentine's Day with the “suns” of your lives. It will be 41 degrees here so it will be a case of spending lots of quality time at home with our lil fuzzy cherubs.
“Out of all the fish in the sea I'm glad you swam to me.”






HAPPY golden retriever appreciation day!!

Photo links:
Hudson & Lexi
Behind the Scenes


----------



## elly

Happy Valentines pretty Miss Lexi. :smooch: Chester and I hope you are feeling better and don't have any ouchies. :no: This rose is for you. I tried my best not to chew it by putting it under my ear. :uhoh:


----------



## Doug

Oh my goodness Manny Moo how romantic! (blush)

Mum always tells me what a charmer you are, now I know that it is definitely true! I feel so special now and feel like doing somersaults! 
Ouchie? What ouchie? I feel nothing but pure love and joy... especially now 

Thank you so much my sweet stud muffin.:heartbeat
Love and kisses:smooch::smooch:
Your Lexi Shmoo:wavey:


----------



## NewfieMom

Doug said:


> I just so happens that the SA Golden Retriever Club are planning another fun day at the beach on Lexi's release date. What a wonderful way to celebrate her freedom, not only for her but also for Huds. The vets said that it “should” be ok but unfortunately I don't think that I can risk it. Running around, jumping on Hudson and swimming do not really fall under the category of being able to gently increase exercise. *As it turns out we are in the middle of a heat wave so it would be too hot anyway. Sorry Lex, you can run amok next time. It is better to be safe than sorry!*



And tonight we got an automated call from the police, the kind we usually get only in snowstorms because of the dangerous cold that is about to descend on our town. I had looked at an on-line weather report and seen that Sunday the temperature was supposed to be between 10 and 0 Fahrenheit. (I clicked on the green line and it said "3".) But the police announcement said Sunday night into Monday it would be below 0. As I have said here before, this isn't Minnesota. We are not used to that. One day last year it was -2 degrees F and I couldn't believe how cold it felt!

I am glad I live here and not in Canada; Alaska; or Minnesota! As soon as Lexi heals, enjoy the heat wave at the beach. Just don't have any more fires!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Doug

Thankyou 
There is an extreme fire danger warning for the ranges, which we wouldn't normally take much notice of but things are a bit different now. Hopefully everyone is more aware of what one little spark can do and will think twice.

Eeek oh no please be careful! I have never seen it snow but I have heard about the chaos ice and snow causes.  
At least you have Griffin to cuddle up to


----------



## NewfieMom

*Seeing Snow For The First Time*



Doug said:


> I have never seen it snow


Oh, Julie! I had no idea! It seems so very strange to me!!! I may have written about him, but I have a great-nephew who grew up in Israel. He came to the United States after finishing his service in the IDF (Israeli Defense Forces) as a medic. While he was in the army, Israel was engaged in a ground war in Lebanon. My great-nephew had never seen snow, but while stationed in or near Lebanon he saw it for the first time.

It is funny that he was to settle here in the United States in the city of Boston, because Boston gets a lot of snow. Right now it has received a record amount. And is receiving more as I write. I will see if I can find a quotation on the number of feet that fell there within the last month!

My great-nephew now has a master's degree and works for a pharmaceuticals company, but he drove a truck and worked as a mover to work his way through college (university) in Boston, so he has done his share of shoveling trucks out of snow! I wonder if he is as happy now to see snow as first was!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

*Snow in Boston*



NewfieMom said:


> Right now it has received a record amount. And is receiving more as I write. I will see if I can find a quotation on the number of feet that fell there within the last month!


I do not want to make lovely Lexi's thread into one about snow, but I said that I would return if I had any snow statistics on Boston. I just heard the Mayor of Boston speak live at a news conference. I had seen photos of the streets in "The Boston Globe". Drivers, used to driving in snow and winter weather, had reached the end of their tethers because there was no room to drive on the roads! So they were being rude to each other and pushy.

The mayor said that there has been 7 feet of snow in 3 weeks, a historic amount, and that Boston has never seen this much snow in this amount of time before. So far this is the third snowiest winter on record in record, with 90" of snow having fallen. Temperatures are falling throughout this entire region (New England) tonight. here they are expected only to fall to 0 degrees F (which is -17.77 C), but Boston is north of here and colder. Temperatures are expected to fall below 0 degrees F there tonight.

Link...Live video: Walsh gives update on snow storm - Metro - The Boston Globe

NewfieMom


----------



## Doug

If the snow or fire effect Lexi and Hudson's friends then reports of it belong in this thread! 

I have seen the most stunning photos of what our furry friends go through. However it still more than I can possibly fathom. It is like watching a movie in a magical fairytale place somewhere. I find our winters hard enough but to have snow and ice built up with feet of snow weakening buildings, blocking driveways and creating insanely hazardous conditions on the road with temps of below 17 degrees is just.... incredible. The mere thought of the wind gives me chills! I really don't know how you make it work and I especially feel for your lovely pups.

Sending our love, well wishes and warmth to you guys!!


----------



## dborgers

I hear a singing voice when you talk about her. Lexi's such a little love. I'm so happy you're getting to enjoy her puppy years and that she brings so much laughter, mirth, and happiness. Wishing her a quick recovery and a HUGE splash in the water when she's OK to do so.


----------



## Doug

Oh happy days are here again! Our two weeks of recovery from Lexi's spay are up! Yay! The intense clouds have lifted. There is no need to rush home from work fearing gruesome scenes, the tension has cleared from the room as the no jumping ban has been lifted, we can all play, dance and be merry! Bodies are such miraculous healers. Lexi's developing scar has been fascinating to watch on a daily basis. Now we will just need to wait for her belly fluff to grow back and we can erase any memory of this horrible time and go on with our lives and party! Oh what a joy it is to be able to sleep in your own bed to have most things back in place as it should be and the feeling of zen wash over you. 
Whoohoo! We can finally pop the champers and give a big sigh of relief!

It is really exciting to see that Lexi is morphing into the golden shape. Many people would ask us what breed she was as she looked so different to Hudson. She wasn't switched at the airport after all  In fact she does have quite a unique look to her just like her champion mum (and funnily enough also a bit like her multi champ dad) which we are quite chuffed about. I am finally starting to have to look twice about who is visiting me in the middle of the night or who has just licked my hand as I rushed by. 

It suddenly hit me that we really do have two goldens again. It was so weird to see photos of this time last year of hubby's birthday without our Lexi in it. A huge piece of our puzzle was missing. Where were you little girl? This time last year we had just missed out on a litter and thought that perhaps it was just not meant to be. After dreaming about it for so long it really has happened and she is not just a fun visitor. It is an odd feeling. I knew that this new addition would change our lives I had no idea it would be to this extent.

Our quiet and organised life has changed big time. Our nugget is strong, rough and at times overwhelming as we sport a few extra accidental bruises and scratches but we still race home to see our Lexi Mex knowing that both of our nuggets wait for us with absolute desperation. The simple things in life are just not the same, Lexi still splashes about in the shower and dances around while I make the bed with her big floppy ears. She also goes bananas with excitement when we have breakfast in bed even though her belly is well and truly full. She often plays “under” the cushions on the couch and carries the gigantic cushions around the room. Sometimes all I can see is a little tail or little eyes popping up from over the cushions. She often sleeps on my pillow and starts snoring right in my ear. It is almost impossible to wake her or move her in the wee hours of the morning. She still whines outside of the toilet door with her series of 3 high pitched whines, “Mi, mi, meeee? Did you forget about mi, mi, meeeeeee?” She cracks us up! I have never heard anything like it. 

Lex lovingly piles toys in front of Hudson's face leaving him no where to rest his head inviting him to play. She barks at him at the highest high pitched decibel to surrender his antler and toys, “But I want what you have! I want it noooow” (Mind you these are items that Hudson had absolutely no interest in before Lexi arrived.) He rises and tells her to watch out because he's coming to get her and give her a run for her money with a bit of a fun wrestle just as all good big brothers do. Tee hee. 

Lex has just carried a dog bed down stairs, I can hear her wrestling with it, now she's barking at it. LOL From experience I know that these crazy antics won't last forever so we savour these chaotic moments and enjoy these puppy quirks a little more than most horrified puppy owners. During her crazy times we have taught Lexi to “sit” and “kiss” with a “nice pat” it is sweet to see her going from not knowing what to do with herself out of excitement and then stop for a moment for a kiss and a soothing pat. She is a funny girl, full of heartwarming moments... and a few infectious crazy ones.

Oh yes times have certainly changed, these days we all jump around her singing and dancing as little Bubbles loves a bit of karaoke and encourages all of us to burst into song quite often especially when this song comes on...






Oh I think that we've found ourselves a cheerleader, she gives us love and affection and no we wouldn't want any another. She is always right there when we need her. She dances along and sings... or is she yelling at us demanding us to stop? Hmm now I'm not quite sure. 
Oh dear puppy fever has a whole lot to answer for!

I think that Lexi took Valentine's day a little too seriously and has tried to catch up on all of the love bites that Hudson has missed out on for all of these weeks. (For newbies I should point out that no goldens were hurt in the making of those bitey face photos, just a whole lot of overdue fun and frivolity.) I do not allow any wrestle mania antics near me so that “they” (ie Hudson) can have a safe zone if need be. I do think that I need to invest in some shin pads for Hudsie though as she goes straight for his stilts. He thinks that it is fair play but I do wonder. At other times it is remarkable how often she spends playing bitey face on her back displaying all her belly in full glory as she nibbles on his ear. Oh my he certainly puts up with a lot  

Now we have to decide if we should put back all of the furniture and live like normal people and spoil their fun or should we leave the lounge room looking out of sorts leaving a decent play area? Hmmm what a dilemma  Lol There is always a lot going on in Lexiland 

Whilst most of you are looking forward to spring. Lexi and Hudson are so looking forward to our autumn and winter. They are sick and tired these heat waves. It is not good weather for a pair of furry goldens. Even though it was 26 degrees overnight we took them down to the beach for an overdue run and play. They do love to be beside the seaside. It is wonderful so see them run freely, yet not too far. I love seeing them look over their shoulder and keep an eye out for us. Lexi loves to chase the seagulls but Hudson gave up on them ages ago. They both love to chase the sea weed as the wind carries it along the sand. Lex also loved dunking her head under the water to see the sea weed.

K8uiklh[... Hey everybody!!  I just wanted to let you know that just found out that I CAN SWIM!! I just decided that I'm a big girl now and if Hudsie can do it so can I. I kinda swam a bit out of accident last time but this time I really swam on purpose. Hudson can no longer hide from me in the deep water, tease me and laugh. Mum says that she is very proud of me and that I deserve a certificate or a ribbon or something. I ended up getting yummy pancakes, ice cream and crispy bacon to celebrate. We also met Walter a gorgeously fuzzy and chunky 11 week old Burnese Mountain dog at the cafe. Boy was he mighty handsome! I could not keep my eyes off him...until the bacon came.... and then I had a good sniff with Alfie the other dog at the next table, he was pretty cute too. I was really tired especially afterwards at the relaxing dog spa where dad sprayed warm jets all over me but it was lots of fun ... kjhuio...

Oh yes we are very excited now that we know that Lexi can definitely swim. Ok we were only at knee level depth but we still think that it is quite an achievement. Everyone says that all goldens can swim but you never know if your pup actually will. This is a big relief to us. I'm sure that Guardian Angel Tia is also very proud. Congratulations Lexi!! Now you can join in with the big kids 

HAPPY golden retriever appreciation day!! 
“Oh I think that we've found ourselves a cheerleader, they are always right there when we need 'em...” lol

Check out our new photos at: 
Hudson & Lexi


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear little Miss Lexi is free to have the time of her life!


----------



## Chritty

Oh my goodness. The two of them smiling at you from under the breakfast table!!! Makes me want more Goldens!!!!


----------



## cgriffin

Glad to hear that Miss Lexie has recovered and learned to swim now. 
Truthfully, I would take your hot temperatures any day over our cold, snow and ice we had over the past week and are still having. I can't even walk Ben and Dachsi in the morning because of the slickness and being afraid of cut paw pads. 

Don't worry about Lexi outgrowing carrying the dog bed around. Ben is 15 months old and he still carries the dog beds from one room into another, LOL. 

Have fun today


----------



## NewfieMom

cgriffin said:


> Glad to hear that Miss Lexie has recovered and learned to swim now.


It is always fun to hear that a young dog has "learned to swim". Thank goodness we do not have to take them for the same tedious swimming classes to which we have to take our non-fur children when they are little! My husband I were reminiscing about how he would take our daughter to the YWCA at age 3-5 for a swimming class on a Saturday morning then have to get her (wet) out of a bathing suit and into pink tights and a black leotard for her ballet class that followed immediately after!

I remember her sitting by the pool on a long bench, so tiny, in a big rubber swim cap waiting for her turn to do whatever the strict instructor said those little tykes had to do next! It's easier being a dog!

NewfieMom


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to hear that all is well again in Lexiland and that the fun can commence *yay*. She sounds like such a little character and has got you all firmly wrapped around her golden paws. I love reading all about the antics that she has been getting up to. She is growing up into such a beautiful girl and Hudson has been the best big brother that she could have had! The video of her climbing on his face is too sweet, he just worships the ground she walks on


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The weekend will soon be here for you and the pups, I know you have something fabulous planned to celebrate the Golden Appreciation Days. 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Doug

Thank you 

HAPPY 7 month birthday Missy! What a big girl you are and yet your super soft coat, floppy ears and delicate eyes remind me that you are still very much just a little baby girl despite your bravado  I still pinch myself at the fact that you are finally here.

It has been a chaotic week work wise, the heat adds to the draining factor but none the less little Lex continues to bring another series of entertaining sunny delights! It is quite amazing that she can manage to make us laugh despite how exhausted and dehydrated we are. Lexi has earned the nickname HAPPY Feet this week as her feet are always on the go  … along with her whippy tail and her bright beaming eyes. When I least expect it there is a white flash out of the corner of my eye as Lexi bolts full pelt past the window just like Phar Lap the race horse, there is an abrupt crashing sound of the pet door, then I can hear the pitter patter of thunderous feet in the galley kitchen then she races up to me with great enthusiasm, “I'mmmmm baaack! Did you miss me? Do you think I'm pretty? How about you Hudson did you miss me?” She is hilarious.

Yup she is full of sparkles and you never know what she will get up to next. The look on her face when she has stolen something she is not allowed to touch is absolutely priceless. Hence the “Look at me. I'm so naughty, I've accidentally on purpose stolen your rose coaster” photo. This week Hubby bought me an extended Valentines Day gift  He hid it for me upstairs as a surprise. However the first time I caught sight of it was when little Lexi cheekily carried it down the stairs with her little chin held high. Before I knew it she was gleefully running past the window looking very proud of herself with hubby hot on her tail. She is a funny little cherub. 

Lexi learned to play hide and seek with a whole lot of help from Hudson this week. He showed Lexi how to “sit” and “stay” as I hid in another room. At first I could hear the pitter patter of little paws before I had given the “come” command so we had a few premature practice runs first. It is an intense and anxious wait even for me as I can hear them frantically searching the house knowing that I'm about to be pounced on by two frantic retrievers. In the end Hudson always found me first with great enthusiasm since he knows all of my good hiding spots  Ah the things we do for our pups!

We love watching Lexi's hopeful optimism as she chases a fly. At least she is not jumping on Hudsie when she focused on flies. I still wonder at times if Hudson secretly wishes that she is only a visitor. She is full on and even caused him to have a short lived limp simply by rolling on him this week. But then it suddenly strikes me that his tail wags a whole lot more often now that she is around and there is a definite sparkle in his eye. Although we are all battered and bruised it is funny that she makes us all smile and laugh at the mere thought of her. 

The last day of summer brings another scorcher  which once again spoils our plans. Dealing with overheating pups is not fun and the heat of the concrete on their paws is also a downer. The kids have had to sacrifice their amazing adventure for an early morning breakfast at an Italian cafe, a skip near our creek with a lazy afternoon on their cooling mats right under the aircon vents. It is wonderful to see Lexi study Hudson on off leash walks. She follows his lead about how far ahead they are allowed to go and she stays on the path because that's what Hudson does. She also stops when he stops. It is so nice to see that she loves him so. 

It was just as well that the heat kept them indoors as we planned a private wine tour out into the country side as a belated celebration of hubby's birthday. It turned out to be a great day as we met some fabulous wine makers, got to see some behind the scenes action and ate the most amazing pork belly and desserts  The only thing missing was our two best buddies who I swear were going to break the window with excitement when they saw that we had finally made it home. I also made an unexpected pit stop into a magnificent and heavenly homewares shop and bought some wine glasses as a souvenir and a Block worthy golden faux fur feature pillow that I knew Lex would absolutely love. I was right but within 5 mins she had also pulled off the zip handle and the belly of the cushion began to separate. Thankfully I managed to patch it up in time even with my terrible sewing skills... and of course Lexi also adored shredding the cardboard wine glass box in record breaking time. 

As if by magic the first day of autumn has suddenly brought an end to the hot spell and delivered a much more pleasant day so we decided to have lunch at the port where we finally saw dolphins  It was lovely to see them as you never know when or where they are going to pop up. It is a bit like a game of Where's Wally? (The grey blur in the photo where Hudson is looking in the opposite direction is a dolphin.) After a big week and another big week looming I was in need of a bit more retail therapy for good measure so we also wandered along the beaconing coastal boutique shops which gave the pups the opportunity to stop and meet some lovely people, enjoy a few pats and bring a bit of light and joy to others  It was wonderful to over hear a shop keeper telling one of her staff members about two lovely retrievers she met outside. As a bonus I managed to pick up some great bargains too  Oh happy day 

HAPPY golden retriever appreciation day!! 

You can check out our photos at: 
Hudson & Lexi


----------



## NewfieMom

I don't know how you do it, Julie, how you handle that kind of heat with two large furry dogs whom you adore. When I read about the hot pavement and the cooling mats and how you cannot even take them to a beach where dogs *would* have been allowed to swim because the heat prevents it!!! You are so brave to live in that climate, let alone to mother two babies there! I do not know how you handle it! I read about your first day of autumn with great joy!

Big hugs,
Deb

PS-Please smooch Hudsie and Lexi for me...Lexi if you can capture her!


----------



## Doug

Thanks 

I should point out that many people here do take their dogs out in hot conditions. However most of us just alter our plans a bit and take our dogs out in the morning. 

My dogs are a lot more spoilt than most (blush) Most of the people here have never heard of cooling mats or cooler beds and we are fortunate that our air conditioning system is brilliant. About 50 goldens ended up going to that GR beach day outing despite the heat. Like all things it is a personal choice. Tia was very sensitive to the heat which triggered her seizures so perhaps I am still way more cautious than most. I do go out of my way to make sure that my buddies not effected by the heat and are as comfortable as can be in all situations. I feel that it is better to be safe than sorry especially where my furry friends are concerned as they don't have a voice. 

Lexi is crawling all over the lap top and sent you an enthusiastic lick right across your forehead. (Sorry it was way more wet than Hudson's delicate lick on the back of your hand.)  lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 7 months baby girl, won't be able to call you that much longer, you're becoming a big girl way too fast. 

I understand why you don't take them out in the heat. 
We have triple digit temps here during the summer, my guys are only out in the early a.m. hours and evening hours. If we take them down to the beach for a swim, it's usually for only about 1/2 to an hour tops. The sand gets really hot too and burn paw pads and human's barefeet in a heartbeat.

Stay cool and have a good week!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 7 months pretty Lexi! I can't believe that you're already 7 months old, where has the time gone?!

I love reading all of your updates, especially when they are accompanied by new photos of your 2 bundles of joy. It must be tough in the heat trying to keep them cool, but it sounds like you're doing everything you can and they're very lucky goldens to have such wonderful parents  Hudson definitely looks like he's glad that Lexi is with you to stay and I can see the twinkle in his eye when he's looking at her, they just adore each other it's so cute. Great photos of the dolphins too, wow! Sammy says he would love to see a real dolphin one day. Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 7 months beautiful Lexi, can't believe how quickly the time has gone!


----------



## NewfieMom

swishywagga said:


> Happy 7 months beautiful Lexi, can't believe how quickly the time has gone!


It_* is *_hard to believe. Do you remember that countdown clock? We were all here for *the delivery!*

Deb


----------



## elly

Oh Lexi, you little pretty Princess with your big handsome Prince. Happy 7 month Birthday beautiful girly, we love you very much xx


----------



## Karen519

*Lexi*

Happy seven month birthday, sweet Lexi!


----------



## hubbub

She just gets more beautiful and enchanting each day


----------



## Doug

Awh thanks! 

Lexi continues to snap us out of the mundane and brings sprinkles and a bit of magic wherever she goes. I'm convinced that goldens were brought to us to get us through the tough days. 

It struck me that Lexi really hasn't changed since the minute we saw first her. Her physical changes are simply astounding but she is still the pup that races up to me to say hello, still the same kid who dances around the garden in a blur, she still cries at the toilet door and is still the same being that loves Hudson with all of her heart and soul despite her unique passionate way of showing it. She still loves her peeps and watches over them carefully in the same way she did as a baby. She such a happy go lucky kid. Max was one of the front runners as a name choice. Perhaps we should have named her Maxi as she certainly does everything to the “max.”

It makes me laugh as I remember asking for a mellow “soft” boy to match beautiful and gentle Hudson's personality. What we got was a little fiery pocket rocket who is definitely not a boy. In life sometimes you don't get what you want but you get what you need. Lexi is our little English rose bud yet her ancestors come from Sweden. She is our delicate petal yet she can wrestle with the best of them. She is a golden yet not “golden” at all. She brings us so much joy yet we are covered in bruises and scratches. And of course we would not change any of it... well except for the bit where she ate my cork wedged shoe. 

Yes it finally happened... I had put my shoe aside as it needed to be repaired, now it is well and truly beyond repair  I had only just bought them two weeks ago!! I wonder what ran through Hudson's mind as he looked on as she chomped on the cork? I bet that he could not bear to watch the mindless destruction. My shoes are not only up high but now we also have to climb a barrier to get to them each day! Oh, and we also discovered our own version of snow as Lexi decided to shred a whole roll of toilet paper on our lawn. She was oh so proud of her work and was shocked when we didn't seem too thrilled as we were sent into panic mode and poop watch. What a cheeky little cherub!

Lexi's other trick of the week is jamming herself in between our bed pillows with her head on my pillow as I awake to feel some not so soft puppy breaths on my forehead. At other times she will sweetly lay against my back. The nights must be getting cooler as I am pleased to see that Hudson has reclaimed his spot at the end of the bed. I even caught them both simultaneously gloriously lying on their backs having a snooze. It is a hard life! Thank goodness for king sized beds!

Lexi took us for a power walk around our wonderful city. We walked by the river, over the bridge, past the stadium, around the Festival Theatre, through a beautifully designed garden and we passed many busy restaurants. You could feel people perk their ears up as soon as we walk by a crowded cafe. It was as if they were celebrities We meet the loveliest people on our walks from all over the world. I feel as though we end up doing some community service when we are out on our walks and make the world a better place. It reminds me of the quote, “The best therapists have four legs.” It is even wonderful to see our family and friends light up when these two are around. They are even allowed on the new furniture! People keep amazing me with their kindness and generosity in their presence. Today a waitress fed them multiple treats, showered them in compliments and gave them pats despite the fact that they were totally wet and sandy after a morning swim. 

I especially love it when I catch people having a private and special pat with one of them when they think noone is looking  During winter last year I found a warm spot around a small corner as I tried to avoid the sharp chilly wind outside of the shops as hubby ran in for some milk. As people came and went they could see Hudson as he anxiously waited for his dad but they did not see me and assumed that he was tied up alone. The smiles and beautiful responses he got as people thought I wasn't there were just magical. Tee hee!

Despite a full day trip and partying all weekend Lexi still runs up to Hudson and smiles at him inviting him to play, when he tries to resist she finds a toy to dangle in front of his face. If all else fails she will bark at him. “I love you so much Hudson now play with meeee!” He is getting better at pretending to ignore her demanding barking but he still eventually gives in and it ends up in a fun wrestle. I confess that it is a delight to see them play tug as Tia and Hudson never used to. I just wish that Lexi would always tug on the toy and not on Hudson's glorious mane!

Our little cheerleader constantly reminds us to have fun and play and not allow life to distract us and pull us down no matter how busy or tiring our responsibilities can be. 

HAPPY golden appreciation day!! 
May your cherubs inspire you to dismiss your mundane chores and encourage you to sparkle, dance and play 

You can check out our photos at: 
Hudson & Lexi


----------



## Max's Dad

At age 4.5+ our good boy Max will still nab a shoe when he gets a chance. The good news is in this shot I am not wearing the shoe.


----------



## HolDaisy

Love all the recent photos of your two precious goldies  Lexi really is growing up into such a beautiful girl with a wonderful personality. The fact that her ancestors are from Sweden has made me have even more of a soft spot for her because Sammy is half Swedish (on his Dad's side). Have a lovely weekend and I'm looking forward to your next update already. I have to add also, it is SO beautiful where you live, the dogs must have so much fun on that stunning beach!


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely photos, you live in such a beautiful part of the world. Lexi looks so grown up and Hudson so dignified and handsome. Hope your weekend has been great and that you all have a good week ahead!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww Miss Lexi, what a lovely girl she's becoming, she has such a lovely spirit, zest and appreciation for life. She's a little fire cracker.

Dogs certainly do come into our lives for many reasons, they brighten up our lives, fill it with so much love and joy, teach us so many wonderful life lessons and are there for us when we need them. 

Hudson and Miss Lexi are sure doing a wonderful job for you and your family, you are truly blessed.

Her spirit sure shines through here, what a fabulous picture!


----------



## NewfieMom

I have to agree with everyone else who is posting. I just got lost in the photos of Lexi and Hudsie. I loved the ones of them at the beach and in the water. But, then, I loved all of them. I loved the ones of them on their beds. I loved all the ones in which Lexi lay twisted like a pretzel with her head down, but her face turned up to Hudson, something she seems to do a lot. They are both so charming and beautiful! Thank you for sharing all those glorious photos! And yes, I, too, envied where you lived as I looked at the photos. You did appear to live in paradise. Until I saw the fire photos.... How terrifying!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## dborgers

Aw, loved your stories!  The happiness jumps off the page


----------



## Doug

Thanks for all of your very kind and generous support 

Ha ha Max, what a charmer you are 

Oh wow Hollie, Lexi and Sammy could be half siblings!! 

Thanks  I know that your part of the world is just as beautiful, just in different ways  

We often debate about where Hudson's favourite place to run is and the beach often tops the list. Where else can you roll in sea weed and horrid fishy smells? Lexi loves to chase the sea gulls. They both love to chase seaweed that has been blown by the wind. The expression of determination on their faces is priceless. They get to splash around and put their faces under the water. Hudson even dives into the water head first sometimes. He also loves to meet other dogs. Lexi loves meeting the little ones but the big ones are still a little too scary for her especially the massive black great dane that wanted to say hello. They are really good resisting the overwhelming temptation to say hello to every single dog, person and soul that appears on the beach but sometimes Hudson just can't help himself with his big loving heart and we call him back. They love to chase eroded smooth sticks and then just leave them out to sea despite our pleas of “fetch” or “retrieve.” I'm afraid that my two are retrievers are only by name which is actually just fine by me. I really can't blame them. At least they pretend to run after it which is a whole lot more than what I would do  Ha ha!

Their coats after they have been at the doggie spa is just amazing. They smell so good and their fur is oh so soft. My guilty pleasure is playing with Lexi's ears. I just can't resist them. They are so soft and floppy. As I look through the photos I realise that her ears really do have a life of their own and in some ways I think that she uses them to propel her to fly. (Her tongue also has a life of its own but that is another story) Actually her little pawsies and her developing pants and tail are all very moreish. Her coat is so silky smooth. Your hand glides right off her. Sorry pup you are just too sweet. I think that it would be really annoying to have someone play with your ears all of the time but thankfully she doesn't seem to mind too much  ...I should hasten to add that Hudson's coat is just as soft but just so much thicker like a luxurious plush rug It is a shame that his glorious silky locks do not last long as Lexi insists that fun and play are far more important than looks so before you know it his beautiful feathers and ears are wet again with her slobber.

It has been super ruff around here lately as not only has the cloudy weather arrived but hubby has ended up having surgery on his painful knee. This means that our adventures have been put on hold and we have had to be subjected to simple mundane on leash walks and visits to the dog park (when it is empty.) It also means that our bubbly, big and bouncing baby girl has needed to tread softly, we were not so sure if she was even capable of this but surprisingly there have only been a few horrifying moments when she has looked as though hubby was going to be subjected to a full on slow motion loving pounce but it all ended well... well most of the time anyway  Lexi continues to supervise us at all times, smother us in kisses and ensure that we are as happy as can be. I have tried to get some decent photos of nurse Lexi but it is too dark or she is just too close for our lens  She even curls up between us and rests her head on my shoulder, ah what a sweet kid. Nurse Hudson has also seized any opportunities for cuddles now that the cooler weather has arrived which is always super special. 

Our sweet baby girl is now 8 months old. I have been bracing myself for the 8 month mark as legend has it that it marks the beginning of teenage rebellion and destruction. She has learned how to open the shower door and manages to lock herself in. Her innocent expression is quite angelic, “But I have no idea of how I ended up here” as she tilts her perky ears to the side. It is hard not to laugh. I'm baffled as to what is suddenly so fascinating about the shower but anyway... She has also managed to rip apart our whole stash of toilet paper which she hasn't touched in 6 months. I returned from work to find toilet paper upstairs and all over our lounge room once again with that, “Whaaat?” expression on her face. It was as if we had been toilet paper pranked on the inside of our house. Hmm now I know the real reason why puppies feature so heavily in these ads. 

Lexi ooozes joy and happiness in all things but especially at the most unexpected times like first thing in the morning before you have had time to wake up properly or when you are in your own little world after a hard day at work. While we can get bogged down in complications and the what ifs in life she makes things incredibly simple and pure with abundant love. Out of the blue she races up to you, stands on you and licks your face until you are well and truly living in the moment. Before you know it you find yourself laughing out loud and telling her what a treasure she is. I have no idea how she manages to be be so boisterous and yet so lovable. What a very special talent indeed. She is definitely not as light as she used to be and that big tongue definitely holds more water so her kisses are quite soggy. Resistance is simply futile  When she is not stomping on you she really does spend a lot of time upside down sleeping or playing on her back with something in her mouth.

It is hard to imagine that there was ever a time that we didn't have this little fairy dressed in a white fur coat draped over our knees or shoulders, a time where we didn't get sloppy face washes every day, a time where we and our computers weren't stomped on, a time where Huds could waltz out into the garden in peace without being challenged for a duel, a time where his ears were always dry without any trace of puppy slobber or a time where we were not treated to an chorus of dazzling ooohs, uhhs and ruffs! What did we do with ourselves? We must have been so very empty without even realising it. Lexi Mex is our happy little Vegemite, as bright as bright can be, she's growing stronger every week, we love our Vegemite, we all adore our Vegemite, she puts a rose in every cheek  It is hard to believe that this song was not written for our dear little pixie  Oh dear me, puppy fever strikes yet again! 

Wishing you all a very happy golden appreciation long weekend and a very special Easter blessed with hope, love, golden kisses and wonderful positive surprises 

Check out our photos at: 
Hudson & Lexi


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So hard to believe Miss Lexi is 8 months old already, where has the time gone to?

Great picture of them with the rabbit.

Happy Easter to you all.


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you all a very Happy Easter, I hope the Easter bunny brings you lots of special treats!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great update. I just love how you write about them, every single word sums goldens up just perfectly  I'm so happy that your pretty little ray of sunshine is continuing to bring you joy every day, she's growing up into such a beautiful girl and Hudson is so incredibly handsome. Hope that your husband's knee is on the mend soon and wishing you all a lovely Easter weekend.


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Easter  Wow, Miss Lexi sure has grown, Hudsie and Lexi are quite the pair


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I love to read your updates! She's looking like a grown up girl. What a precious pair she and Hudson are!


----------



## dborgers

Great photo!  I love this part:


> My guilty pleasure is playing with Lexi's ears. I just can't resist them. They are so soft and floppy.


"Mink ears" 

Wishing your hubby a speedy and full recovery. And a Happy Easter to you and yours from all of us


----------



## Saca

So happy for you!


----------



## Doug

Oh dear, the time has come, the leaves are changing to a bright gold in the sunlight, our gutters have overflowed with rain, my photos aren't so bright, I am dealing with a sore throat and every night I have to fight for the bed covers from two lovelies who have suddenly taken over the bed now that the cool weather and autumn has well and truly arrived. 

Waking up to a hoof in your face or in your kidneys is a bit of a starling way to start the day  Today I found Lexi Mex laying on her back on my pillow! Lexi also has no qualms about laying horizontally right over my legs. Surely it is just as uncomfortable for her or perhaps she thinks that it is her job to keep me warm.  The up side is that we are enjoying plenty of golden snuggles, the pups are allowed off lead on the beaches during the day now, the car isn't so hot for them and we don't have to worry about snakes as much so we are off on holiday to escape our usual routines, to run free with the wind in our hair, sand between our toes and taste the salt on our lips.

During the road trip Lexi lay on the back seat holding her head up high while closing her eyes. All she needed was a pair of sunglasses and a scarf around her neck to complete her holiday mode look. What a character! She made us feel like chauffeurs indeed. Hudson on the other hand was on high alert the whole time and could not wait to get out. This is so strange to me as Tia loved the car and apparently Lexi does too. 

It only occurred to me after years of holidays that the pups really appreciate the back seat being stuffed to the brim with quilts and pillows. It is like having their own huge mattress back there. These days we fill in the foot wells even when we aren't on holidays and Hudson seems to enjoy his car rides a bit more without the risk of tipping into the foot well. I cannot believe that it has taken me so many years to work this out. I have even put luxury non slip bath maths with memory foam on the seat back there to ensure their comfort and car riding enjoyment. Gosh I really am sounding like their chauffeur... and servant... ah they deserve it 

When we finally arrived at our new beach house for the next few days it was like visiting heaven, we could not believe our luck. The sea was sparkling and the sky was a perfect blue. The sand dunes in our backyard seemed to be decorated with colourful native plants with an odd bunny or two and the beach also seemed to be decorated with the most interesting shells and rocks on the beach especially when the tide was out which revealed the fascinating rock pools. How lovely it was to hop, skip and jump over one the dune to visit the ever changing beach after breakfast, morning tea, lunch, afternoon tea, dinner and supper and a few times in between  The calm glistening water took me back to my blissful Bali days but this was even better as I could enjoy it with my furkids and see the sparkle in their eyes as they explored the amazing world under the water. The rocks and seed weed presented some very interesting snorkeling amusement especially for Hudson who loved to look through and wade in the clear crystal water. 

This house was listed as being private and exclusive which I seriously doubted, yet we ended up only seeing 6 people the whole time we were there which made it oh so peaceful and magical. It was wonderful to have the beach to ourselves without having to look over my shoulder all of the time for any surprising visitors who could have potentially posed a threat or without us bothering us with our excessive greeting syndrome tendencies. This meant that our golden pals were free to fly like the wind with no distractions at any time of the day and go bananas... and so they did. I'll let the photos speak for themselves but little Lexi is really starting to show off with her swimming abilities now, she looks like a little seal pup pottering around in the water 

I have never seen either of them look so beautifully tired and sleep so deeply with such a content smile on their face. Hudson almost fell asleep whilst sitting up as he was gently and lovingly brushed. Ha ha! It is a real delight to see them so thoroughly amused and exhausted. Hooray! Mission accomplished! Hubby and I keep high fiving each other in amazement  They were finally satisfied.

… or so we thought. One minute baby Lex can be solidly asleep with deep satisfying snore and the next she is up and relentlessly rubbing and squeaking toy in Hudson's face even while we are on holiday. However you can tell that your goldens really are actually dog tired the moment when they start to wrestle while lying down on the deck! It is a hard life.

Lexi continues to bark at Hudson at the highest pitch ever inviting him to play or to surrender a toy. Lately we have had confirmation of this as we bought a ball that makes strange zoo noises when it is in motion. Of course Lexi loves this ball while Hudson avoids this noisy and brash toy at all costs. Lexi's “Hudson you simply must play with meeee” bark is so loud that it sets off this ball even though I keep it on the shelf for most of the time. One minute they will be playing and then all of a sudden we will hear an odd parrot noise or the sound of a cheetah and she stops and whips her ears around and wonders what set off the ball. She is such a funny and dynamic blur of rainbow colours. 

While the glorious weather welcomed us it did not take long until the autumn weather followed with its thick grey skies and chilly temps and we stoked up the fire. Whether it be sunny or the sky grey our pups didn't mind one bit and continued to celebrate all that is wonderful in the world. They certainly remind us to dive right in and enjoy whatever comes our way with no stone left unturned. 

I love the fact that they never really know when a new adventure is on the horizon they just take each moment as it comes with a full and loving heart. Hmmm. Oh so the suit case is out. Are we going away today? Oh ok, let's go! ...However it wasn't really the case when we were set to leave. Just as we were about to hop in the car they decided to take themselves to the beach despite the rain. Yes we were shaggy messes by the time we did make it to the car but they were right - one last romp to enjoy the scenery even if it was shrouded in fog was a great move. 

The cool autumn weather also means that octodog has reappeared. Yes we brought two equally comfy dog beds with us on holiday but it is as if Hudson has magnets in his thighs that connects them and Lexi must have his bed. I thought that Lexi Mex was all grown up now so she didn't feel the need to snuggle with Hudson anymore but apparently this is so not true, summer was just too hot. Lexi's latest trick is resting her chin on those that she loves, on my shoulder, on my knee, on Hudson's back, it is the most precious thing ever. 

To my delight Hudson has returned to sitting on the couch at the base of my feet as he has always done for years but to our surprise little Lexi followed him in her sleepy daze, without barely opening her eyes she popped herself up on the couch right on Hudson's legs and my toes. The look on his face was priceless and obviously not the comfort level of what he had in mind. Ha ha! Some mornings I even wake up with her little fuzzy chin resting on my shoulder. Uh oh there goes my heart again... hook line and sinker. At other times she races up to me, slams my lap top shut, rests her chin on it and reminds me not to look so serious and that my priority in life should be to tenderly stroke her and tell her how pretty and amazing she is... and of course she is absolutely right  
We hope that you have a happy Golden Appreciation adventure this weekend with your magnificent soul buddies

Photo link: Hudson & Lexi










“Home is where your dog is.”


----------



## Marcus

Doug.

Firstly, I'm assuming you're in QLD where the whether is either Hot or Hotter 
Secondly, That beach house looks like there's a tone of room for Me and Ben to come visit hahaha


----------



## Doug

LOL! Unfortunately it looked quite dreary and wintery by the time we left.
We are actually just across the border in SA. It would be a fabulous place for you to visit, yes plenty of room with a wine region not too far away


----------



## Harleysmum

That is such a lovely photo. With the cocktails on the side it screams "holidays"!


----------



## swishywagga

Great update, so glad you had a good time, all the photos are wonderful. Hudson and Lexi are the perfect pair!.


----------



## cgriffin

That sounded like a great vacation for all of you 

Our spring brought us rain, rain and more rain and mud. I could use a good old fashioned drought right about now  The wet weather is not kind to Ben's paws at all. 

How cold does it get in your area during winter, Julie?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Absolutely stunning view, such a wonderful beach holiday for you all.


----------



## Doug

cgriffin said:


> The wet weather is not kind to Ben's paws at all.
> 
> How cold does it get in your area during winter, Julie?


Oh Ben you sure do look cute covered in mud  
Can't be much fun for your mum to clean it all up though 

We don't have a lot of mud in our backyard although Lexi did manage to create some last spring 
Hudson loves going down to the creek in winter for his mud baths. Just before he is due to be washed we take him down there so he has the opportunity to be well and truly muddy which he seems to love 

Our winters are not bad by your standards. There is no snow for us. We just get the rain, hail, wind and a bit of pretty frost (no snow) In winter it is usually 15C / 59F. Unlike my best buddies I am a cold body so I really feel it. I'm afraid that I would not survive where you live


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, Julie, LOL. Your winter sounds wonderful, haha. 
We had such a harsh and cold winter and we are in a Southern State - it is really ridiculous. 
Have a great weekend


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Your winters are quite mild in comparison to ours here in the States 
Think I need to migrate down under for sure. 

We rarely get snow here, have had a few ice storms that shut the area down for days since we don't have the necessary Road Equipment or salt to handle these type of conditions. We have gotten snow here too, usually only a dusting, but we have gotten 10-15" here and in surrounding areas. Again, shut everything down for days since we are not equipped to handle this type of weather here. We are Hurricane Storm Troopers here and do quite well when we have them in comparison. 

We had one of the coldest winters on record this past winter with -16F temps which is -26 C. Many of the sounds were frozen here which I've never seen happen before here. 

I hope you enjoy your mild winter temps, it should be a welcomed relief from your hot temps, however, you seem to be a Beach girl like me and probably long for those summer days again.


----------



## NewfieMom

Autumn is my favorite season here in the States, but it is a very beautiful one in the region of the country in which I live, which is New England. In New England we have four discrete seasons and in autumn the leaves on the trees change color, the hot, humid, and generally unpleasant summer gives way to a brisk, cooler air. There is not a lot of rain as there as in the Spring. Tourists come here from around the entire country to take "fall foliage tours". They tour the countryside in buses to look at the trees changing color. The maples, in particular, give a beautiful display of color.

Please tell me more about the autumn weather where you are in Australia. Is it always rainy?

NewfieMom


----------



## Doug

Sounds gorgeous Deb 

Autumn is a mixed bag. As to be expected the hot weather gives way to some cooler temps. I cannot remember the last time we had decent rain like this. Lexi came in covered in mud last night, she hasn't done that since last spring so no we don't get a lot of rain in autumn (or I should say that we haven't yet) and we are normally dealing with droughts in summer. From now on the rain will become more frequent.

I have definitely noticed the lack of sunlight and shorter days and he mornings are chilly these days. You never know if it is going to be a pleasant day or the cold weather will set in as we found when we were away. Rainy one day, sunny the next. For the next few days it will be partially cloudy and 19C /66F.

Would you believe that I live in an area called "Golden" Grove? And yes there are often golden tails swishing around here on their walks. However the council goes to a lot of trouble planting trees and plants that go "golden" in autumn. The streets are absolutely beautiful at the moment with golden leaves dancing on them as cars rush by. Our friends live in the hills where the most magnificent autumn leaves of all sorts of colours can be found.

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...a=X&ei=F9IyVf-UGqS7mAXrtIDgAg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

EEEeeek! Minus 26??!! Oh boy I don't know how you do it!


----------



## GoldensGirl

This thread is such a delight! You write so beautifully that it's almost like being there with you. Thank you for sharing your life and your lovely duo with us.


----------



## HolDaisy

Wonderful update and the beach house looks beautiful! It sounds like you had such a brilliant time, all of our dogs would have been in there element there. I love every single photo too, you do so well getting them both to sit still and pose. Gorgeous goldens


----------



## Doug

Awh thanks so much 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUDSON!!*
I can't believe our little/big boy is FIVE!

Pop the champagne and bring out McHappy Meal 
(but no balloons or party poppers for our delicate guy)
For the first time it has hit me that Hudson really is no longer a puppy.

When Hudson arrived on our door step we struck gold. I dreamed of a big chunky teddy bear golden, I got that and so much more. Hudson entered our lives as a healer. We had just lost Henri to an intense and dark Lymphoma battle and Tia was slowing down at 9. I have lost count of the number of times that I told people how Hudson really brightened Tia up. 

I always thought that Tia loved being a solitary dog to soak in all of the attention but it was time to bring a bright spark into the mix to entertain her and keep her amused with a sparkle in her eye. Hudson did just that and I credit him for encouraging T to stay as long as she did. In his younger days he was quite cheeky and gave Tia quite a run for her money. He would lunge at her and walk along with her while pinching her cheek! Hmm does that remind you of anyone? It is quite amusing to see Lexi paying him back on Tia's behalf!

These days Hudson has a very sweet and vulnerable side to him and the complete opposite to his land shark days. Did they ever really exist?? Hudson is the Yin to Lexi's Yang. He often is the straight guy in this comedy duo. However, he has his moments, at cafes he likes to stand (not sit) under the table and watch what is going on pretending to be shy but he pops out at the last minute as someone walks by in hope of a pat. If they don't pat him the expression on his face is one of deep disappointment and shock. He is particularly sweet with little kids who come up to say hello. It is lovely to see people light up when they catch sight of him with his big swishy tail. You can see their hearts melt and their faces soften.

Hudson isn't a fan of busy city streets yet Lexi has given him confidence to take that extra step or in other cases chill out more. It is as if she has been sent to balance him out and offer him support and her own very special spark to carry him along. It is lovely to see him no longer hesitate and initiate play or play with toys that he had grown out of. Lexi really has brought him out of his shell, perhaps a little too far at times so we need to be careful what we wish for.  Ha ha! In turn, Huds has been an amazing mentor for her. He has totally accepted her and always watches over her (...actually she does not really give him much of a choice.) LOL! I was worried that this new arrival would overwhelm him but I am so happy to see that he still makes his presence known and stands his ground when it is important to him eg morning cuddles or at ice cream time. 

Although Hudson hates the car his favourite thing to do is fly as fast as his paws will take him into the ocean with pure joy after hitting the sand. Heaven help the people that happen to be in his direct beeline (so sorry). Hudson is full of goodness and would never intentionally hurt anyone. He loves to lay in the shallow water and watch what is going on on the shore. I love it as his expression changes when he recognises me or when he wags his beautiful tail when I wag my invisible one at him. He loves it when we lay on the floor just to remind him how precious he is. He has a soft spot right behind his ear and loves a good hip massage. He hates to see us displeased for any reason. Hudson is obsessed with home made puppachinos as I sacrifice my froth for him. He is the one who will sweetly come to me in the middle of the night with a toy and wag his tail so it thumps loudly on the curtain just to check on me. He is not as chatty as our girls but he will whisper a gentle “oorow” if we have an irresistibly yummy treat on offer. Somehow it is cuter when he does it just because he doesn't really like the limelight. Where as lil Lex will let out the loudest double ear piercing WOOF! WOOOF!! lol

Hudson loves playing hide and seek but his ultimate favourite game is when hubby and I bounce his favourite gel ball across the coffee table to each other. The look of abundant joy when he pushes in and catches it is one of pure victory. He loves all the abundant praise of being such a quick and clever boy After a lot of cheeky persuasion he reluctantly brings the ball back in exchange of a few victory rubs and so the game can continue.  I confess that he eats a few gross things every now and he is a bit of a foamer but then again nobody is perfect  Ha ha!

I wish the photos could capture Hudson's flowing soft fur with his perfect shade of gold. Poor Huds always looks a bit dishevelled as Lexi cannot resist biting his gorgeous ears and feathers on a daily basis and engaging him in a bit of fun. He is camera shy and often decides to protest by being a goof ball and rolling over when the camera comes out. I love that he has studied me religiously and knows my every move and signals. His understanding of the english language is quite impressive  I have to catch myself sometimes as I find myself describing his coat colour when I am describing my very own hair colour desires to my hair dresser. “I'd like to be blonde but more of a tanned blonde with gold tones.” Oh dear!  LOL

As Hudson sits at my feet with his head held high I stroke his big domed head and bold furry chest I thank my lucky stars for him each and every single day. Words cannot adequately express how much we love him. He is absolutely worth his weight in gold. He is definitely not the loudest in our crew but this does not diminish the fact that he is our angel, our rock and our healer who fills us with such an abundance of wholesome love, joy and pride

Here's to you Hudsie boy! You are simply the best!
HAPPY Hudson appreciation day!! :'D 
:kiss:  :--heart: :smooch:

You can check out Hudson's "This is Your Life" photo link here: Hudson


----------



## swishywagga

What a beautiful part of the world you live in, do you have room for another Swishy tail and a couple of humans!. Happy 5th Birthday Handsome Hudson, we hope you have a wonderful day with your lovely familyxxxxx


----------



## Karen519

*Doug*

You sure do live in a beautiful part of the world and I would say your world is Golden in more ways than one!!

Love the pictures and Happy Fifth Birthday, Hudson!!


----------



## Doug

swishywagga said:


> What a beautiful part of the world you live in, do you have room for another Swishy tail and a couple of humans!. Happy 5th Birthday Handsome Hudson, we hope you have a wonderful day with your lovely familyxxxxx


Thank you 
As a matter of fact yes we do!!  We'd love to show you around  The flight is a bit of a bother though 
Ha ha I can just imagine Lexi welcoming Barnaby... and your good selves in the middle of the night 
Huds would make you most welcome too but in a more dignified way 

Thanks Karen You are so right:wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday, Hudson! You sure are a handsome guy!


----------



## hubbub

Happiest Birthday Wishes to Hudson!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 5th Birthday Hudson, you're such a handsome boy. 

Your fall foliage is stunning, didn't realize your trees turned there. 
We have a few that turn here, but not many. To see the fall foliage you have to go to the Western part of my State. Too many palm trees here, but they do look magnificent decorated with Christmas lights.


----------



## cgriffin

Happy 5th birthday, sweet Hudsie  Let yourself be spoiled and the center of attention on your special day 

Hugs from me and slobbery doggie kisses and a little wrestling from Ben and Dachsi


----------



## NewfieMom

Happy Birthday, Hudson! I hope you and your family really enjoy your being five years old!

Hugs and love from,
NewfieMom and Griffin


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy birthday handsome Hudson! That was a beautiful tribute you wrote to him, he's such a special boy and I love how him and Lexi are a little duo  
Have a wonderful day Hudson from me, Sammy, Eddie and Tizer, hope that you have a great day with your loving family, you've got so many fans all over the world!


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Birthday, sweet Hudson!


----------



## Doug

Thank you so much for your very kind wishes  He is a very special boy (no bias.) LOL

I should point out that we mostly have gum trees here. In fact our neighbour has a huge gum tree which shelters our yard. Many colourful parrots and other birds come to enjoy the blossoms. Our neighbour also has deciduous trees (with bright autumn leaves) so it is a mixed bag. Living amongst palm trees sounds wonderful.

Oh Deb that reminds me of the cake we had for Hudson's Puppy Shower to celebrate his arrival


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy Birthday Hudson. Such a special boy!


----------



## Melfice

Awesome cakes here! I'm getting good ideas for Rusty's birthday next month 

He will be the big 3 on May 21st...time flies by indeed


----------



## Doug

Melfice said:


> Awesome cake here! I'm getting good ideas for Rusty's birthday next month
> 
> He will be the big 3 on May 21st...time flies by indeed


Not long now... HAPPY birthday season Rusty!!
3 is such a great age. Enjoy 

For Hudson's pawty we also had some "Please wipe your paws" serviettes printed up through Ebay. 
Oh so silly but that is what celebrations are for, a bit of fun


----------



## Melfice

Doug said:


> Not long now... HAPPY birthday season Rusty!!
> 3 is such a great age. Enjoy
> 
> For Hudson's pawty we also had some "Please wipe your paws" serviettes printed up through Ebay.
> Oh so silly but that is what celebrations are for, a bit of fun


Rusty and I thank you for the birthday wishes


----------



## NewfieMom

Love Hudson's shower cake!!! I wish I had been around for those festivities, too! And the blue printed napkins are adorable!

NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519

*Happy Birthday!!*

Happy Birthday to all!!
Love the cakes and the napkins!!


----------



## dborgers

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUDSON 

Hope you have had a super fun day, buddy!!


----------



## Doug

Thank you for Hudson's very special birthday wishes and for all of your heart warming support  :wavey:

Our furry duo continue to be “wild things” that makes “our heart sing” especially with their rock star welcome home greetings with shrieks of joy and back flips. Lexi's “Hooray it's a brand new day” greetings are just as passionate even though she has been lying on my pillow all night. It is funny how she never disturbs us in the middle of the night but she knows the time we are supposed to wake up even though Hubby's alarm is usually set well before dawn. She is oh so clever. 

Lexi's love of life is beyond passionate, she is acutely aware of any slight movement or sound. Everything from making the bed, having a shower, eating breakfast, blow drying my hair, etc. etc. is a celebration of life. But of course Lex is most passionate about Hudson, he is her sun. Sometimes (ok quite often) she can overdo the “let's wrestle” or “let's snuggle” invitations. Hudson is still trying to find her off switch but for the most part he's up for it even though he finds it so strange to have this little lady hot on his tail 24/7 when Tia was the cool cat who made him chase her. 

Little Lexi is cracking me up at the moment as I decided to bring out a Jolly ball that seemed to be popular on the forum last year. We had it shipped all the way to Australia but when it arrived Hudson didn't want a bar of it. “Yep thanks but what am I supposed to do with it?” was basically his baffled response. I brought it out for Miss Mexi today and she looooves it. She carries it around, scratches at the small ball inside and rolls it in Hudson's face. “Play with mee Hudson! Look at this awesome ball!” I also learned today the Lexi's loud high pitched invitation bark also sets off our electronic bathroom scales. Oh my goodness, off she goes she has carried the Jolly ball upstairs with a lot of banging and crashing going on. Oh my she is a noisy girl. I think that she is beside herself since her dad has gone back to work after recovering from his knee op and she has the holiday blues after being back from her trip away. She ripped apart my beloved innocent decorative plastic artichokes. Take anything Lex but not my expensive artichokes! Sigh. 

Uh oh! Who mentioned the r___ and the m__ words? It appears that the weather heard me and we are now expecting the wettest 3 months in ages which brings the chilly wind and the grey sky. Hudson has officially declared that mud season has definitely begun. We took our pups to a wonderful green park, it had just rained that morning so things looked beautifully fresh. There was a huge oval with a cricket pitch in the middle where they could run their little hearts out. Out of the blue Hudson decided that the puddle in the cricket pitch was way too irresistible and proceeded to coat one side of his face in thick oozing mud. My beautiful boy who rarely does a thing wrong emerged looking like a dog called Patch as the mud surrounded his eye and flowed right down his shoulder and leg. It was adorably cute but of course this happened all just before we were about to meet friends for lunch in public. How divine. All I could do was surrender and raise my hands and shrug my shoulders. There wasn't a whole lot that I could do as it happened so fast but sometimes you just gotta let them enjoy their blissful urges. It always amazes me how people don't really mind a bit of a soggy pat  Now that is genuine kindness!

We also got an opportunity to see what Lexi would look like as a patchy pup. Just as I was about to walk out of the door for work I decided that I'd better polish up my boots. She told me to slow down as she rested her chin on my knee and fluttered her eyelashes. We had a little chat about how sweet she is and as I went to open the boot polish the whole top came off and the entire contents of liquid boot polish splattered everywhere, all over my clothes, my cupboards, the walls, the floor and even our little Lexi girl. Whoooops! Now we know what she'd look like as a dalmation Eeek! 

For once we sat motionless looking at each other with big bright eyes still in shock and then the lovely girl that she is carefully followed my direction and tip toed around the black puddle to safety. As I gently rubbed the blackness from her silky soft white fur I could feel her forgiveness. Hmmm cream tiles with my new black grout is an interesting look. 
It also brings back memories of a private table that had been set up under a couples rotunda for us and the dogs years ago at a winery that overlooked a beautiful paddock with alpacas. Hudson knocked the table a little and sent the full glass of wine flying over the white table cloth and himself. Our poor white pup was dripping with red wine. What a disaster! These days we drink our wine a lot faster 

I think that winter has arrived already. As I reluctantly dragged out my winter Pjs with a sniffle I got a wonderful reminder of how far we have come. I rediscovered the tear in my pants which reminded me of the days where our little land shark would nip at my legs as we walked. I dare not mend it so I can remember those fun times.

Last week I dragged my poor mother on our golden adventure in the rain. Fortunately we found an English pub that served the best chunky pie with mushy peas n chips under shelter complete with outdoor heaters, dog water and a wood fire  I concede that maybe the rain does have some advantages. We have been enjoying full body hugs with Hudsie... and Lexi as we watch TV and Hudson has resumed trying to wrestle with me now that I have been wearing my polar fleece jackets. I didn't think that I'd have to endure a Hudsie wrestle now that Lexi had arrived but apparently he is not as wrestled out as I thought he was  I'd love to see him wrestle with Ben and Dachsi 

I'm hoping that these wintery conditions mean that we don't have to worry about snakes so Lexi enjoyed her first visit to our local nearby conservation park. We nick name it “heaven” because it is high on a hill and therefore close to heaven. When the sunlight streams on this open high space it is quite magical. It feels as though you could be on top of the world. It is a also a good place to see rainbows. We also called it heaven because Tia used to have a ball here. She would race around like a wild thing and be obsessed with the smell of rabbits. Her ears would flap around blissfully from all of the bounding that she would do. She would almost pass out from the sheer joy of the place. Hudsie is a bit better at resisting the bunnies temptations but enjoys the open refreshing space just as much. Now it is baby Mexi's turn. I feel as though I am taking her on a new ride at Disneyland. How muddy will she get? Will she stick to the paths or will she get lost in the magnificence of this place like Tia would? 

Unfortunately it rained all through lunch and all the way home which seems fitting for ANZAC day. We loved seeing the bag pipe band play all of the favourite war tunes as they made their way down the street stopping at the pubs and cafes. It was an unexpected uplifting highlight on such a sombre day. As if by magic the rain stopped just as we reached “heaven.” It was still quite hazy but at least we were dry. Of course Lexi and Hudson didn't care that it was grey and dreary they still had the most wonderful time bounding through the grass and enjoyed all of the smells. It was strange that Lexi lead the pack and seemed to know exactly where to go. It was lovely that she kept a careful watch over us and didn't venture too far. They say a picture tells a thousand words so you can check out the photos at

Hudson & Lexi

You will have to just pretend that the sun is streaming and there is a rainbow in the background

I just love seeing Lexi's firsts and watching her reactions. She spat out a bit of banana in disgust the other day as Hudson and I gobbled it up. Fancy that, a cheeky monkey who doesn't like banana! Ha ha.

HAPPY “wild thing” appreciation day!! 
We hope that you thoroughly enjoy your weekend while making sweet memories with your “wild things.” I hope they are not too muddy for you 







*''It's Not Dirt It's Camouflage''*


----------



## NewfieMom

Thank you for your wonderful saga about your lives and the great picture of a muddy Hudson, Julie. (I would no sooner finish reading one story of destruction and think I would have to mention that when I wrote a note back to you, than I was propelled into the next one as I read about the pups. I have to admit it was mostly Miss Lexi.)

I was thinking: wine. No...artichoke. No...boot polish. What do you have there a little robot built to destroy things? Oh, wait! No! It's a growing Golden Retriever! I once had one of those. And my angelic female who was such a calm old lady by the time my daughter was born was eating all my cabinets and window sills when she was Lexi's age!

I wish you had photos of her as a Dalmatian, though. You don't, do you?

The winter as celebrated by your family with warm fires and polar fleece sounds divine. Thank you for sharing the puppies and the memories with us so vividly. As others have said here, you do write beautifully!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## HolDaisy

What a great update! I can't help it, I just love hearing about the chaos that Lexi has been causing in and outside your home haha, she's such a cheeky little monkey and such a great character  I love the photo of Hudson doing his 'phantom of the opera' impression, he looks so regal and proud of himself!
Lexi has definitely grown up into such a beautiful young girl, she reminds me of Daisy on your pics (especially that shiny black, cold, wet polar bear nose!). They're such a magical duo and I love reading all about them and seeing the fantastic pics. Enjoy the rest of the weekend with your 'dalmations' lol. Hope that your Mom is doing well also.


----------



## Doug

Thank you so much!!

Yes we would have loved photos of Lexi the dalmation but the liquid boot polish was spreading fast, it ended up on our bed sheets and even on Hudsie!

My mum continues to deal with her struggles as we still adjust to a new level of normal However Lexi does her very best to lighten things up. We can't help to laugh as she cheekily makes her way up Mum's stairs. Lex decides to take on the persona of a cat as she finds the highest point of where she can overlook the activities of Mum's lounge room and have a snooze. It amuses us to discover that she does not fit on the step quite as well as she used to. She thinks nothing of wedging her little head between the rails and finds a prime position as overseer of the land. 

Oh yes, another day brings another saga. Hudson and Lexi were lucky enough to get some extra loving from our UK visitors. We took them to the English pub in the foothills with the green scenery. However fortunately this time there was no rain and a bit of sun even peeked through  Hooray! The flaky pastry and the meaty chunks of the Guinness pie was just as delish as last week. We also got to celebrate Hudsie's birthday all over again with a dog friendly cake when we got home. Shortly after our visitors left after an extra good dose of hefty spoiling we abruptly heard Lexi's “Mi, mi?” cry for help. !

I raced down stairs thinking something was horribly wrong to find her perched on the arm of our couch with overlooks our kitchen island and the cake that we were about to polish off for an indulgent dinner. “Mi, mi? May I please have another slice of that delicious birthday cake?” LOL! Oh my, what a relief! Any other pup would have counter surfed and helped themselves. What a polite young lady  Oh she is a treasure!

Earlier on in that day Hubby and I went out to collect a fabulous desert for afternoon tea. We succeeded in bringing home the most beautifully decorated and moist black forest cake and an impressive lemon sponge cream cake. Unfortunately the black forest cake came to its demise as soon as I opened the door and was welcomed home by an enthusiastic 8 month old pup.
As if by slow motion the oh so pretty it was too good to be true black forest cake went flying though the air and fell to the floor as LexI Mex jumped up to see what I had spent my time hunting and gathering just for her. Fortunately the box did its protective job and did not open but it did look like an Eaton Mess rather than the beautifully decorated cake that we had bought. Fortunately our kind guests were more than understanding with a good sense of humour and in the end it all tasted the same!

It goes without saying that the loss of the wine, polish and cake are all lessons for me to hold on a lot tighter and laugh out loud as often as possible. Having a pup around certainly teaches you to live in the moment.  Yes she brightens our days in the most unexpected ways I was about to say that she really is such a good girl, she isn't really a “wild thing” but she does make our "hearts sing." We really are amazed about how quickly she has fitted into our routine considering her age but… then she came bounding over and knocked a glass over now that her long happy whippy tail has reached coffee table dusting height. At least this time I have learned my lesson to drink fast as the pina colada glass was empty!

So glad to hear that Lexi has reminded you of your own pups. How quickly we forget their antics. Surely we must be imagining these things 

Farewell beloved holidays! You were fun while you lasted.


----------



## Harleysmum

Your photos are just stunning. So many beautiful memories being made!


----------



## cgriffin

Love the photos, especially the muddy Hudson photo, LOL. He must have seen Ben's muddy pup photos and decided to top them, hahaha. Too cute


----------



## dborgers

There's a girl who had an absolute blast!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You have so many wonderful and beautiful photos of Lexi and Hudson. 
I especially like the ones of them lying together, there was one where they were touching each other's paws. Sure can tell how closely bonded they are. 

So many great action shots too!
What kind of birds are the pink and white ones?


----------



## Doug

Awh thanks Carolina Mom 

Lexi is an absolute sweet heart. I often find Lexi and Hudson lying next to the front window together or by my feet. Hudson is her favourite but if she is not touching him she is within arms reach of me. Last night as Hubby and I were on the couch Lexi decided to jump up, make some nonexistent room for herself and decided to fall asleep with her head on my lap top. Words cannot begin to express how delightful she is. Do you remember me saying that I was worried that a girl might be more aloof? Once again I awoke this morning to find her "sharing" my pillow. As I type this she is lying on my lap. This girl dismisses the theory that females are more aloof 

I laugh at the post I made a couple of years ago titled, "Do your dogs play together?" I was concerned that I would have two bored goldens looking up at me with their big brown puppy dog eyes. If only then I would have known that these two would play morning, noon and night. Hudson definitely isn't bored a-ny-more! ... and neither are we 

The birds are called galahs. They have been tearing into the lawns of the ovals lately so Lexi also does her best to shoo them off... or at least she tries to. They are a pretty sight as they lift off all at once with their distinctive pink feathers and so is Lexi as she bounces off towards them with her floppy ears and her white ever growing tail feathers that bounce up and down and glow in the sunlight. 

Thanks again


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

So happy to hear Lexi is a cuddlebug. Isn't it super.
Hudson and Lexi are getting along great . Life's Good !!!
There is so much happiness expressed in your post and it brings a smile to my face.
Love each moment.
Barbara & Sheldon


----------



## hubbub

Lexi has grown into such a beautiful young lady! I see the spark for mischief in her eyes and lust for life in her big smile


----------



## GoldensGirl

How I love reading your posts! They are full of love... joy... patience... awareness. Thank you for investing yourself in them and in us. 

Lexi always reminds me of my Sunshine Girl, who is better known as Sunny. She is almost 5 years old now, though that is hard to believe. She has caused more than one "wine tornado," as we call the episodes when wine goes everywhere. Unlike your Lexi, she would have helped herself to cake left where she could reach it. She has only recently learned to sit when she greets me instead of jumping up to kiss as high as she can reach. She still does incredible dances on her back legs, pawing the air and inviting me to tango with her. Silly girl! Like Lexi, she likes to put her muzzle across my laptop. Our girls are cuddlers for sure!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I looked up the galahs, saw many close up shots of them, they're really beautiful. 
I see they are a type of a Cockatoo also.


----------



## HolDaisy

Lexi is a little ray of sunshine and I love hearing all about her antics. She sounds so cuddly and sweet and it's too cute how much she worships big brother Hudson. Thanks for sharing us with them on the forum, this is one of my favourite threads


----------



## OutWest

Lexi sounds like the perfect puppy for everyone in your family. My Bella is a love bug also. I only wish we'd gotten her as a puppy. 

How is your mother's health these days? Lately I've been off the forum more than on.


----------



## Doug

Thanks Outwest. I imagine that you have been busy with your fabulous kingdom as your magnificent vision has come to life  It must feel like living in a wonderful fairytale 

I really don't know how my mum does it. She doesn't let her lack of eyesight get her down any more and we seem to have found the right balance of medication for the diabetes. I guess that she has had time to adjust now, dust herself off and pick herself up. I try to take her out as often as possible and of course "golden therapy" helps a lot providing a lot of entertainment and laugh out loud moments. However, Lexi is in the bad books at the moment. At 9 months she is a little to OTT (over the top) for my mum right now as she can't seem to control her licker and wiggly ways especially when it comes to my mum whom she adores. (My mum was viciously attacked by a German Shepard many years ago as she walked by a busy road and still hasn't gotten over it.) Lexi's enthusiastic bright wide toothy smile and wild happy dance is almost enough to make my mum pass out. Mum much prefers Hudson's gentle, healing and easy going vibe. Of course ten minutes into the visit Lexi is no longer beside herself with excitement and turns back into angel Lexi who takes treats out of Mum's hand oh so delicately and falls to the floor exposing her belly in respect and my mother suddenly gushes in praise of her.

Stop the presses!! Lexi wants everyone to know that Hubby has just gotten out of the shower. She is beside herself as she is bouncing around and squealing with a toy in her mouth. She did not want anyone to miss this fabulous moment. It is obviously one of the highlights of her day  Oh yes she makes us stop and appreciate the little things


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha oh Lexi, you're too cute! I love how goldens get so excited over the cutest things. Sammy has no concept of time at all and it's like a big reunion if you've left to run an errand for 15 mins - love goldens


----------



## dborgers

_ Oh yes she makes us stop and appreciate the little things 

_They're so good at that  Please give both of your fur kids a scritch from me


----------



## Doug

Thank you, it so so kind of you to say 

For golden appreciation day (ie the weekend) we try to make up for the “neglect” and horror of the working week and take our golden buddies somewhere magical, somewhere that would fuel all of their senses and make them appreciate the quiet life of staying home. The regular walk around the block just doesn't cut it.

I feel that free running is the best way to do this so off we went to “Hound Park” which sits just at the base of the impressive foothills. Large areas of lush green grass with huge gum trees mixed in with some autumn trees along a creek provide the perfect playground for our fun loving pups. I love seeing them run, skip and play full pelt without a care in the world. Hudson loves to celebrate this freedom by rolling in the grass and decorate himself with prickles and Lexi sees it as an invitation to have a fun wrestle. Lexi also took it upon herself to be the security guard and boss around the galahs who are tearing up the grass. They are pretty and so are the large cockatoos.

For a bit of socialisation, mental stimulation (and to be honest, a bit of much needed retail therapy for myself) we also popped into an open mall complex. It was especially busy today and the kids got lots of smiles and pats from people who just fell in love with Hudson and Lexi at first sight. I love hearing them say “Oh look there is two!” One lady even asked if she could take their photo. We felt very special indeed. Lexi stood there and smiled like a pageant queen as she wagged her tail where as conservative Hudson was more concerned about me hurrying up and returning to his side from each shop where he could see me speedily duck in and out. There is nothing wrong with his eye sight as he kept protective tabs on me at all times. What a lovely boy 

As we were about to head home we accidentally took a wrong turn and took it as a sign that we should make a quick pit stop at the beach. This coastal spot was buzzing as once again everyone came out to play. The Grand hotel opened up it's windows and revealed live jazz bands playing while people sat on chesterfields and enjoyed their cocktails while others came together for a fancy early dinner. The beach was unusually hazy which was beautiful in the sunlight. Once again we met some really lovely people that we would not have spoken to if we didn't have the pups with us. I popped into one boutique and overheard one shop assistant excitedly telling the other that there are two gorgeous golden retrievers out there. LOL. We were chuffed to add a bit of sparkle to other people's day. After a full day trip we were satisfied that we had done “golden appreciation day” justice. 

But true to form Lexi had a power nap in the car and was fully charged and raring to play as soon as we arrived home despite the fact that we were well and truly drained and exhausted. The next morning she mischievously tore apart my fancy pants note pad that has been sitting on my side table that she has never touched previously. It does not look as though we succeeded in wearing Lexi out that week after all so we had to try again this week!

Watch out creek here we come! Our local creek was also on the no go list over summer but the cooler weather means that it is time for crazy mud treatments and happy times. This creek falls within a conservation park just at the bottom of our hill, it is au natural, with no pretty plantings or nice paths. It is “ugly pretty” and just a great place to get down and dirty where Hudson can reenact his Phantom of the Opera look or if he is really lucky his swamp monster look. Apart from the mud, there are pebbles, rocks, meandering tracks, hills and bushes to navigate. There are no airs or graces here just a muddy paradise for a couple of fun loving goldens who can't wait to see what's around the next corner. 

We woke up early at the crack of dawn so that we could have this natural playground to ourselves without terrorising anyone else with our muddy paws or excessive soggy greetings. This meant that the lighting was less than ideal for photos but que sera. Fortunately the recent rains have cleaned out the creek so Hudson and Lexi didn't get too muddy after all, or if they did they were able to wash it off straight away. I love introducing Lexi to new places. The look of excitement in her eyes is electric. I think that she did a happy dance all of the way through and was sad to eventually leave and get in the car. They both made me super proud by staying together with their pack. It goes without saying that I am at my happiest when I can see that they are happy  Hopefully this wild run did the trick!...but just to make sure we will take her out for lunch as well 

Lexi is now 9 months old. Hang on that cannot be right!  
It is amazing how she can make us laugh out loud every single day with her endearing antics. She often peeks at me from behind pillows or from around the corner. She jumps up and makes herself at home, when there is no room she just creates some. We ended up upgrading to a super king quilt cover so she doesn't steal my covers and I don't wake up with cold knees anymore. She speedily dances down the stairs and darts outside which is code for “Ha ha! I've finally found a sock!”...or something else just as cheeky like a piece of forbidden paper or cardboard. 

Eventually when Lexi does crash she is the most delightful girl, even when she is well and truly out like a light. Out of the blue she drapes herself on you and within seconds she will be asleep and snoring softly. I admire her flexibility and soak in as much loveliness as I can because I know that later on in life she won't be so flexible and will not find lying across my knees as comfortable. I pinch myself often over this little pixie… and sometimes she pinches me too just to remind me that she is real. Last night I woke up after a restless dream around midnight I popped into the forum to ground myself, she came up, curled herself around my pillow and put her head on my shoulder as if to comfort me to make sure that I was ok and then proceeded to snore. It was a bit hard to go to sleep with the noise but I managed it even though I woke up with sore shoulders after sharing my pillow with her. It goes without saying that I wouldn't have it any other way.

Right now Miss Mexi is resting her head on my leg with her cheek pushed up against her eye, once again snoring with full contentment as I write this. It is amazing that one cute little baby girl can be so loud. Oh dear! Playing with her lip does not rouse her but one brief tickle on her feet causes a stretch and now she is lying on her back… yet still snoring away… and I think to myself what a beautiful world  I could never have dreamed that this would be happening to me this time last year… you can't make this stuff up. What an amazingly wonderful package she is. 

Goldens wag their tails “in their sleep because they're listening to the whispering of angels.”

“love... joy... patience... awareness“
Ah thanks GG 

I do feel oh so very sorry for those pups who do not have this in their lives. I worry about those pups who are treated like robots who must obey and not do anything out of the norm. Why can they not see that everything (well almost everything) a pup does is from pure love and a celebration of life? They only want to connect with people and the ones they cherish the most. The more you push a golden away the more he will want to fight back and push for connection and see it as a game of tug. What a loss of a laugh out loud moment! What a loss of bonding. Sigh.

When Tia first arrived I read all of the training advice and took it on religiously. I feel like such a fool. I missed out on so many bonding moments with her as she wasn't allowed on the bed or the couch. It did not take her long to sort me out and teach me how to live, laugh, play and not to sweat the small stuff. I go to work covered in golden threads but I wear them proudly. Every time Lexi stands on me with all her weight causing me excruciating pain I recognise it an invitation of love. It is a matter of perspective. Thanks again Lucy, yes there is certainly a great deal of “love... joy... patience... awareness” in this house. My Lia taught me well 

Ha ha! “Wine tornado.” That just gave me a flash back to one Christmas where Tia's mighty tail did knock a full wine glass all over our yellow couches. Fortunately it does have washable slip covers so it wasn't a major problem but it gave us a good laugh. I also used to do the tango with Tia 

Raising a pup is a fascinating experience. We forget so many of the little things. As I look back now I can see that Lexi has come so far, she can walk through door ways and our garden arch without hesitation, she glides down stairs with ease where as once upon a time she would bark her heart at us to rescue her, she manages to stay awake during car rides now (well most of the time), she can swim and join her brother in the deeper water at the beach, to my great relief she doesn't bark at every new object anymore and she doesn't cry “every” time we go to the toilet (just sometimes.) However there are also traits that she has always been consistent with, like her pop up hellos, stomping on the laptop keys out of the blue, her constant love and attention for Hudson, her uuoohs and mhers and her “me first” spunky attitude. Is this who she really is or are we in store for a few more surprises? 

I feel as though it is Christmas and I'm looking at the intriguing package wondering what I am really going to end up with. I guess that it is the fun of it all not quite knowing what is just around the corner. Lexi's look strikes me as being somewhat unique, it could be her age but it could also be why we could not pass this extraordinary litter by in the first place. How long will her hair grow? How thick will it be? Will she beef up or be a streamline princess? Her parents are show champs so I'm not really sure what her natural coat will be like. Of course they have exceptional form with head turning looks but I just can't imagine her beefing up that much even though I know that she is only young. I love the way people try to politely ask but why is she sooo white? No one has any memory of Hudson being so pale at her age but alas he was. 

Somehow I think that she still has a few surprises tucked up her sleeve.

“When I was just a little girl
I asked my mother, "What will I be?
Will I be pretty, will I be rich?"
Here's what she said to me
"Que Sera, Sera
Whatever will be, will be
The future's not ours to see
Que Sera, Sera
What will be, will be"






We hope that you all enjoy a very special golden retriever appreciation day with your munchkins!!

Photo link: Hudson & Lexi

This is our white Hudson who was around Lexi's age when this photo was taken.


----------



## NewfieMom

Hi, Julie-

I just read your wonderful update. I feel as if I have spent some time with you, except that I really cannot imagine seeing galahs and cockatoos flying around free in nature! Thank you for the beautiful word pictures and heartwarming stories about your darling fur babies!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Doug

Thanks Deb 

To be honest we do not see galahs or cockatoos that often even though they are around us all of the time. They are camouflaged in the tall gum trees. For some reason they have come down to the lawns of our parks at this time of year. There must be some super juicy bugs in the grass right now.

There is a holiday house that we visit sometimes that has galahs and rosellas that will come right up to the back door if you leave bird seed out. 
Photo link:Hudson

They also come to my in laws house in the hills where they have a bird feeder. I'll try to capture some more photos tomorrow and put them on the Hudson & Lexi website. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Harleysmum

Love your stories and pictures. It is true that having a golden is like living with a rockstar - everyone wants a piece of them!


----------



## dborgers

Love the pictures!  They look like they have such a fun life and enjoy each other tremendously. What a couple of great fur kids


----------



## Doug

Awh thanks 

I have a bit of a confession to make... after 15 years of driving down the same road to my FIL's house I have never seen a koala… until today!!  See the fuzzy blob up it that tree? It is a koala!! We have had the most magical day, the sun was shining bright, the autumn leaves were at their peak, the kids were spoiled rotten and they got to dance around in a fairytale garden… oh and Lexi saw her first koala… hmmm… or did she??  

As usual you can check out the photos here along with some photos of our other furry and feathery friends… but will you be able to spot them in each shot??

Photo link: Hudson & Lexi

(Just quietly I think that Lexi will be snoring extra hard tonight  Tee hee!)

Happy golden retriever appreciation day!! May it be filled with wonderful blessings and surprises


----------



## elly

I've just been catching up on your photos and wow, such beauties. And fabulous places, I want to pack up my boys and bring them straight over! 
Where did that pupster go!!? So fast! What a sweet girl she's grown into x


----------



## NewfieMom

That koala is adorable! I was never particularly taken with them before. But it looks like a sleepy baby!!! And the photos of the birds are just gorgeous. But of course the stars are Lexi and Hudsie. I really think Australia must be heaven for dogs, at least if they live with you!!! All I see is two happy, healthy beauties gamboling in streams and on trails in the woods with no one around to bother them and nothing but nature around them!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## dborgers

Great photos! How neat is it to see wild cockatoos and a koala?


----------



## HolDaisy

Great update, it sounds like you certainly ended up with a very special little girl with Lexi. She's such a ray of sunshine and has brought lots of smiles and laughter to your home  I love how they draw a crowd whenever you go out, if I bumped into you I'd definitely have to come over to see them! 

Great photos too, that's so cool how you saw a koala - what a beautiful place you live in!


----------



## Doug

It really was wonderful to see two koalas that day. Goodness knows how many we have driven by in the past without having any clue that they were there. The beauty of it all is that you are never guaranteed a sighting so when it does happen it is very special. Apparently the locals don't always view them in quite the same light as they must endure their strange mating calls at 2am. Ha ha! Their recounts are quite hilarious! Just like golden retriever puppies, they look oh so cuddly but their claws are surprisingly sharp as they “hold” on to you! 

Lexi is a special little girl with a strong presence and fancies herself as a bit of a rock star but it is ok because she makes everyone else feel like a rock star too. She squealed and did a jig for an adoring waitress the other day “Oh thank you so much for coming to see me.” Lexi's “Where have you been all day?” greetings continue to be totally off the charts. She squeals and dances on Hudson as if she is about to burst. I wonder what the neighbours must think as she really does sound as though she is in pain with her high pitched expressive notes. And then the “what a relief they are home” wrestling antics start. 

While Hudson is a chilled out dude, Lexi does not miss a beat and is an extension of love, everyday there is something quirky with a slightly new approach to delight us with, like when she pushes my lap top off my lap and reclines over my lap, when she snuggles up to Hudson, her out of the blue “it is a hard life” sighs, her little bitey snarly face is laughable as soon as you lift up her paw, unexpectedly she rushes up to you with a booty dance, when she makes room for herself on the full couch, when she curls up between our pillows and then stretches out to take over my pillow. I'd love to know what is going on in that pretty little head of hers as she gives me innocent puppy looks and flutters her eyelashes. Lexi's range of mhers, uuuuuhs, ooooos and umphs are still really quite amazing. Tia was a chatty girl but Lexi's vocabulary is quite different again. There's always the good morning chat, the oh good you are out of the shower squeal, the I desperately want your socks grizzle, the oooh I just love breakfast time squeal, the play with me Hudson plea, the do you think I'm pretty? coos, the did you forget about meee? plead and the oh goodness me I am so happy to be alive tunes.

Even though she is ten months old now Lexi reminds me that she is still very much a puppy by chasing her tail in circles once in a blue moon. The look on her face as she suddenly comes to a halt and is oh so dizzy is hilarious. Just when you think that she has stopped she will do it all over again! I quickly redirect her as I don't want this to become a fun habit but it sure is cute! It is funny how she even brings back my childhood memories. Oh how fun it was to spin.

Lex has finally trained me to bring her a toy to calm down her rockstar greetings when I arrive home each and every day. What she doesn't realise is that I packed up a mountain of Hudson's toys and put it in storage in the garage and now I can just pick one up on my way through, present this “new” toy in her mouth and she is over the moon ;D It is Christmas all over again! Win!

Oh dear, I just came home from a shopping trip and laughed out loud when I realised that my new jumper looks just like Lexi. It is cream, super soft and is a bit fuzzy! We can be twins  Our new quilt cover is also cream (Oh boy, what was I thinking??) I know that I am obsessed with her but I didn't think I'd take it this far  Ah well at least they won't show up the hair 

Hooray for golden appreciation day!
We thought that we'd celebrate by going back to “Heaven.” Now that Hubby's knee is a bit better we ventured further down to the ruin. I thought that a photo of my two angels with their paws up on the “window” might be cute but no of course they took it to the next level and took great delight in jumping through the window. It is just like them to up the ante and take things to the max. And then of course then they turned it into a competition about who was going to jump through the window first. 
Once again they had a blast exploring the exciting adventurous trails and finally collapsing in the wet and cool sour sobs. Lexi even decided to lay down at the intersection waiting for the pedestrian lights to change but yet she was full of beans as she welcomed each and every guest as they walked into the restaurant for lunch. It is a good reminder to never miss an opportunity for fun and love.

Speaking of fun and love… it really is golden retriever appreciation day as our GR club organised a meet up at our riverside park. The forecast was for rain but my two were not going to let a bit of water spoil their fun. Rain! Shmain! After all isn't life is all about learning how to dance in the rain?  Apparently quite a few others had the same attitude. Despite the crisp conditions there was a whole lot of sparkling, twirling and repeating going on with the biggest smiles. It is an amazing sight to catch your first glimpse of a gaggle of goldens prancing, frolicking and glowing in the sunshine. Those tails are unmistakeable. Hudson was absolutely stoked, my shy boy jumped straight into the deep end and greeted everyone beaming with such joy and enthusiasm. Yet my brave showgirl was the one who stood back on the fringes taking in all of the sights. I made sure that Hudson wore his distinctive blue jewelled collar and Lexi wore her gold collar with her tag bow tie as is amazing how easily you can lose sight of them as they dance with one group and before you know it they are dancing with someone completely different. I felt dizzy after trying to keep track of them. It was a very special delight to meet the new puppers and the golden oldies who approached with such joy and happiness. We even met Lexi's lookalike twin. What a heartwarming way to spend a cool and dreary day  We extend our many thanks to the organisers and our new golden buddies 

To celebrate this fun loving golden appreciation day I'll leave you with the latest song that Lexi and I have been singing and dancing to together lately. Beware it is a bit catchy but oh so appropriate for a sunny golden personality  


“I knew we were bound to be together,
Bound to be together
She took my arm,
I don't know how it happened.
We took the floor and she said,
"Oh, don't you dare look back.
Just keep your eyes on me."
I said, "You're holding back, "
She said, "Shut up and dance with me!"
This woman is my destiny
She said, "Ooh-ooh-hoo,
Shut up and dance with me."
Oh, come on girl!”






Here we are doing some dolphin watching. Apparently dolphins also excel at camouflage too! Hopefully we will have better luck next time. You can see our other photos through this underlined link: Hudson & Lexi

HAPPY golden appreciation day everyone!!
:wavey:


----------



## Max's Dad

Did some catching up tonight. Thanks so much for the delightful updates and the wonderful pictures. I especially enjoyed the Koala shots. We have been fortunate to have seen koalas at the San Diego zoo. I have always been fascinated by them. Take care, and continue to enjoy Lexi and Hudson


----------



## swishywagga

Great update, just wish we could swish our tails three times and magic ourselves to Oz to enjoy some golden fun together!


----------



## hubbub

What adventures! I played the updated slideshow while the song going in another window and it was a perfect pairing - a happy accident


----------



## HolDaisy

Great update! I love hearing all about Lexi and Hudson's fun adventures


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture of Lexi and Hudson sitting on the dock.


----------



## dborgers

Lexi has grown into such a lovely young lady  It's so nice they both enjoy adventures as they do.


----------



## NewfieMom

Thank you, again, for your wonderful and heartwarming stories, Julie.

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## brodybond

*Welcome to the new addition*

When I started reading your post about Goldens, it brought tears to my eyes as I said goodbye to my first Golden yesterday. The pain is deep, but we were both SO blessed with an amazing life of love, sadness, adventure, laughter, travels.....the list goes on.
You give me hope and I have to say, had we not 'stumbled' upon Brody at a rescue I would never have seeked out a Golden. Brody changed that mind set and I again will rescue another golden once my heart has healed and I have mourned my baby, and best friend.
Sadly, he did not hold out to meet his new little human grandsister which would have made him so happy with how he loved kids. But, he did get to snooze in her room and leave his lover there.
Welcome to your new little girl, may she delight you and all with the love of a Golden.
Christine


----------



## Doug

Christine, I am so sorry about your loss of gorgeous Brody. It makes so much sense that we feel the loss enormously. I like to think that our bond has graduated so strongly that our relationship develops to a point where we don't need the physical body any more because we are already bonded through true love. 
This is an image that has stuck a real chord in me and I hope that it does for you too. 
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/33/b2/ff/33b2ffef3dd867e531f5731160db841e.jpg
It makes me think that Brody has already met his grand sister and she is indeed full of love. (Congrats on the wonderful impending arrival.) As they say, “How special it is that we now have a guardian angel that we can call by name.” 
I'm confident that Brody will direct you to your new buddy when the time is right. In the meantime I wish you great peace and comfort during your healing journey.


----------



## Doug

Thank you for your loving support. Oh boy what a ride it has already been! This thread is turning out to be quite a gratitude journal which is extra special as it includes all of you! 

We can't believe that this time last year our gigantic furball was a lil peanut in her mummy's tummy. Oh yes Miss Mexi delights us in so many ways each and every single day. Today she came in soaking wet completely expecting a big hug after dancing in a down pour. I expect nothing less from our fun loving girl. I feel as I should write in capital letters when I speak about her as her personality shines THAT BRIGHTLY... AAAALLLLL OF THE TIME. HA HA! 

As I put my socks on every morning Lexi starts the “I love you” song that bounces back and forth between us, she grunts and squeals back “No I love YOU MORE.” She is not quite as clear as these pups but I know that her expressive squeals and grunts and dancing toes mean the same thing  (except there are no prompts or treats here simply because she just REALLY means it. )






I love the fact that Lexi has transformed me from a straight laced serious Miss Goody Two Shoes into this silly dog lady who has arguments over who loves who more  Hmmm. This puppy fever is lasting a lot longer than I thought!

Lexi's latest trick is cunningly worming her way in between my “lap” top and “me” as she drapes herself across my chest ensuring that I can no longer see what I was working on and proceeds to fall asleep! I have never seen anyone start snoring soo fast in the most inconvenient places! 

I can seriously relate to the attached image below, and in particular the last illustration which is how I felt last night. My leg still hurts from the weight of them. It was even worse when Hudsie decided to lay on his back! Um hello? This is my spot remember? I am actually under those covers. Hmm. Can goldens cause deep vein thrombosis because it sure feels like it???

Sometimes I wake up feeling as though I have a crab on my head as all I can feel is legs all over my head as Lexi takes over my pillow. It really is the sweetest thing but it really does not help my insomnia. Sigh.

Lexi also loves to celebrate our mandarin tree. She thinks that God is so awesome that He invented a tree that creates balls. They drop to the ground as soon as they are ready for her to play with. She dances around with them and throws them up in the air, as they roll down the hill she chases them with such joy.

Today is very special as it is our boy's gotcha day. Words cannot express how grateful we are to have Hudsie and how in awe we are of him. He is such a beautiful boy with the most endearing personality who puts up with so much. He is the kind of boy who deserves the best that life can offer. He is our gentle giant who loves to lead Lexi astray into mud baths at every opportunity If possible could you please send our special boy some extra sparkles his way?

You can check out our latest adventures at Hudson & Lexi

Ha ha adding the music to the photos is a great idea! Our latest tune is Run Away.






I wanna run away
I wanna run away
Anywhere out this place
I wanna run away
Just U and I, I, I, I, I
U and I, I, I, I, I*
U and I, I, I, I, I
U and I, I, I, I, I
Just U and I

I wanna run
Chase the morning sun when I'm with U
Yup Lexi sure does love to run with her Hudsie (oh and also myself… if I ever gave her the chance) 

May you have a blessed day running with your amazing buddies :smooch:


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy Gotcha Day gorgeous Hudson. A special day for a special boy. Lap up all the extra treats darling.


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Gotcha Day, Hudsie! I hope your mom and dad will spoil you even more rotten today


----------



## hubbub

Happy Gotcha Day Hudson! A midweek Golden Appreciation Day is absolutely in order


----------



## NewfieMom

Happy Gotcha Day, Saint Hudson!

Love,
NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

A belated Happy Gotcha Day to you Hudson and to your family. 

I hope you all are enjoying the cooler temps.


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy belated gotcha day handsome Hudson  You're such a special boy and are the best big brother that Lexi could ever wish for!
Beautiful photos too. It's hard to believe that the beautiful grown up golden girl standing proudly by her big brother in the sea is little fluffy baby Lexi, where has the time gone?! Looking forward to your next update, this is one of my favourite threads!


----------



## dborgers

> Lexi's latest trick is cunningly worming her way in between my “lap” top and “me” as she drapes herself across my chest ensuring that I can no longer see what I was working on and proceeds to fall asleep!


Clever girl!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope Lexi and Hudson enjoyed their "Golden Appreciation" days this past weekend.


----------



## Doug

Thank you!!  

Ha ha. Oh yes they were totally fizzled out with content and satisfaction… as were we Win!! 

We did a bit of tree pruning to improve our glorious view. Lexi was thrilled about this, because she thought that we were creating sticks purely for her enjoyment. We also tried to do a bit of koala spotting at a nearby conservation park. (It is amazing how many koala crossing signs I am noticing these days.) We also took a walk along our river park right in the middle of our city and indulged in quite a few yummy delights. We love being tourists in our own city.

Yes my two fuzzies are enjoying the cooler temperatures. It gives us greater freedom to do what our hearts desire when ever we want. We have been really lucky this winter. Every weekend we say that we have to make the most of it as the dreaded wet conditions of winter are about to hit but on most weekends we have been blessed with fabulous sunshine. It is amazing how we can cope with the cooler temps as long as there is a bit of sunshine around. If every winter would be like this we'd be set 

Even though it is sunny the water is quite fresh and chilly. Nevertheless our two still cannot resist the water and seize every opportunity to bless themselves in it. Lexi and Hudson have convinced us to live the most blissful life possible. Last weekend they convinced us to take them to two different beaches in celebration of Golden Retriever Appreciation day, one for lunch and a different one for afternoon tea. As usual it is humbling to see the joy they bring to others and the adorable and precious things we overhear people say about them.
“Gorgeous dogs.”
“Oh there is two! That lady must like dogs.”
“What lovely dogs. They are golden… um… labradors.”
“Can I pleeease pat your dog?”
“She's so soft.”
“Is she so white because she is a labrador?”
“Can I have a photo with your dog?”
I also the loved the way a little boy said, “I can tell that this one is a boy and this one is a girl.”
“Your dogs are beautiful. I have a 15 year old golden at home.”
“Do their tails knock everything off the coffee table?” 
“Bye Galaxy.” 
I guess that “Lexi” does sound a lot like “Galaxy”  In fact I actually think that Galaxy suits her personality better. Ha ha!

Lexi is still becoming accustomed to the doggie spa that makes her smell so yummy and fresh. At first she wasn't so sure but now she jumps in so she doesn't miss out on being pampered with the warm water jets. Last time she even jumped in with Hudson and they had a bath together  While Hudson dashes out to greet me whole heartedly for his satisfying full body massage to dry off with a towel Little Lexi is quite content to chill out in the tub and we have to coax her out. What a little princess! Madam please do come this way.

I love the way Lexi curls up with Hudson in the car. To our surprise he doesn't seem to mind too much. He could move over to the other side but once again he doesn't very often. Hudson doesn't love car rides but he seems to be getting better. Perhaps Lexi's chilled out vibes as she falls asleep using him as her pillow makes him feel a bit more at ease. 

I continue to wonder how this huge whirl wind of loving energy came to be here as she leans into me and I wrap my arm around her. She is supremely affectionate in every single way. Every day I sit in amazement at how big Lexi is as she leans into me I look at the back of her domed head with fuzzy ears and I am in awe. We love to say that she has to be big to fit in that huge heart and all of those brains  Today I woke up with a big fuzz ball beside me with all four paws up in the air. I assumed that it was Master Hudson because of the big feathery tail but no it was actually Miss Lexi!! 

Hudson also continues to warm my heart with his generous and wholesome nature and teddy bear looks. It is lovely to see him come up on the couch for toasty cuddles. Of course Lexi also needs to get in on the action and also worms her way in squeezing herself into the last available tiny spot and proceeds to snore. Note to self: Buy a bigger couch asap!

Just when you think that Lexi Mex is all grown up and no longer a puppy I come home to what looks like a million pieces of shiny blue shredded cardboard. Oh dear someone has been helping herself in my arts and crafts cupboard. It must have been the pixies  We laughed it off until I found a roll of toilet paper totally decimated all over the lounge room floor after I had been in the shower the following morning. To top it off on that very same day I found the novel I had been reading in a billion pieces as soon as I had come home from work. Hmm apparently these things do come in threes. She hasn't touched a thing since. It seems Missy has a new hobby. Even as I pick up all of these tiny pieces with an increasing back ache I really can't blame her. What fun she must have had. Ripping up paper does feel good, after all we do it at birthdays all the time. Lexi's love of life is off the charts. She lives as though everyday is her birthday. She definitely reminds us that we should live life to the fullest, go ridiculously silly at every opportunity and take great pleasure in the little things. What a great inspiration she is. Live, laugh, sing, sparkle, twirl, eat, sleep, repeat. She even creates her own confetti. 

"I Don't Like It, I Love It" is the song that has been dancing around our heads lately. Once again it is highly appropriate for our fun loving girl.






We hope that you had the most wonderful Golden Appreciation day with your love bugs 

You can check out photos of our latest adventures here
Hudson & Lexi


----------



## Max's Dad

I so enjoy your Lexi stories. Thanks for sharing. Plus, the new photos are very beautiful--especially the beach ones.


----------



## Chritty

How have you, Lexi and Hudson been?


----------



## Doug

Awh thanks Chritty  
I hope that Millie has been continuing to blossom with lots of wonderful moments to surprise and delight you  
Isn't it wonderful to watch them transform into being truly “golden”? 

Lexi Mex and her side kick Hudsie are continuing to live life to the absolute max. Lexi is definitely an "All systems go" kinda girl. Their zest for life is absolutely infectious. We came home from work the other day to find our stash of magazines completely shredded in three different rooms. She did look quite comfortable and totally satisfied as she sat on her pillow of fluffy shreddings. Yes, this is the very same magazine stash that had remained untouched for a whole year! Can you believe that our little girl is turning ONE on Monday?!!

We have been really fortunate this winter as although it has been “freezing” we have not had any real rain until this weekend so our winter getaway a couple of weeks ago turned out to be bathed in sunshine… well most of the time! It is just as well that we celebrated Lexi's birthday early as things are rather low key this weekend due to the rain and hubby has the dreaded lurgie 

As you know by now one of my favourite things to do in life is take my buddies on adventures and see their eyes light up. Once again we were drawn back to one of our favourite holiday houses that we have been to year after year. It is quite rare for us to go back to a holiday house but this one has a certain magic and ease to it.

I love to watch my two pixies play and run as fast as their mighty paws will take them through the lush grounds. We have fond memories of Tia's precious charm and charisma while enjoying this place. I love the fact that they are free to roam whenever the mood takes them as the huge property is fully fenced. I loved seeing their flashing tails pass by the window as they race around the place exploring the kingdom. 

We also love watching the exquisite lorikeets and galahs who love to come and visit for some seed. They wait in the trees until some generous guests feed them before swooping down for a treat. It was a delight to see them so close up waddling around squawking and pushing each other out of the way. Their colours are so beautifully vivid against the dark green background of the foliage. Lexi could not believe her eyes, after watching them carefully every now and again she loved to assert her power and make them fly off. 

The bushland in this area is also incredibly beautiful with its pom pom bushes and massive gum trees. At the end of the road kangaroos can be see grazing on the grass at dusk which is a rare sight for us. 

To top it all off this property is not too far away from the spectacular lush rolling hills that were dotted with such peaceful farm animals with views of the magnificent ocean. We were thoroughly spoilt with the best food, the nicest restauranteurs and the most magnificent views. It was just un-believable. We pinched ourselves constantly. Once again to think that I have lived here for so long and have never seen this part of my own town is a real shame. At times I felt as though I was in a movie set. The scenery was just mind blowing! I regret not taking more photos of the countryside but what is the point of taking a photo without a golden in it? 

We spent our days visiting all of the beaches in the area, which are separated by tall cliffs so interestingly enough each had their own blend of charm. I loved sitting on the rocks and letting the water surround me with each wave being totally different to the last as I watched Huds and Lex splash around and let the water wash over them. To my surprise they attacked each beach with the same amount of enthusiasm as if it was the first beach they had been to. They never tired of jumping straight into the water and doing laps of the beach and to be honest I never got bored of watching them bliss out either. 

Once again it was really nice of people to ask if they could pat the dogs. I couldn't help but to think, are you really sure?? They are incredibly soggy and sandy. Just be careful what you wish for!  The kind people didn't seem to mind one bit  

I love seeing them fight their sleepy eyes as they don't want to miss out on anything yet they are so completely satisfied in a jam packed day of enjoyment. Thanks holidays, had so much fun and we love you dearly and am already scheming our next rendezvous with you in a few months.

We pinch ourselves quite often at the fact that this time last year we had no real idea that our dream of a buddy for Hudson was indeed about to become a reality. Lexi reminds us daily that life is just big party and we must celebrate it joyfully each and every day in a million little ways. In fact every day should be considered to be everyones birthday! She has the most amazing gift of being able to make people laugh, sing and dance every day. I think that it is pretty obvious through this thread that we have lost our minds over this little one and what a wonderful place to be.

Around this time last year I often pondered how this little one would change our lives. To be honest both Tia and Hudson were so packed full of personality I never though that another could add even more colour and charm to that which we had already seen. My aim was an entertaining buddy for Hudson which she certainly is that but I never really counted on was a new best buddy for me to the depths of this degree of sweetness. Lexi is always alert, ever attentive and has a profound effect to everyone she meets. Without fail she makes even the most serious of people laugh out loud with her loving antics.

Little Mexi just melts my heart when I see her peek her eyes over the computer screen and rest her fuzzy chin on it or when I hear out of the blue joyful toy squeaks from downstairs. She continues to tilt her head when hearing new noises eg pumping air through my palms and races to me after I have asked her to come knowing that she will be getting some delicious coconut oil and with be smothered in praise. Seeing her fuzzy chin and dangly ears is also a delight as we have a conversation about how delightful she is. Feeling puppy breath on my cheek as she hovers over me as I eat breakfast is something I didn't expect to ever feel. She continues to need to be within physical touch of myself or Hudson which includes draping herself over or heads, legs or where ever she so desires. She also needs feel connected to every single guest as well so she would thoroughly embrace you as well, whether you were expecting it or not. Everything is done with such urgency and full enthusiasm. “But you simply must play with me now! You know that deep down you really want to! Have you seen how pretty my eyelashes are today?”

While beautiful Tia would do all the tricks in the book and lovely Hudson does a few, Little Miss refuses to do any. After all this time we think that it is hilarious that she still has no clue about how to “shake”. Perhaps we should try talking to her in Swedish. She definitely has a personality that is totally unique to her. 
I try to capture her essence and beauty with photos but they really do not compare. I am excited to hear others talk about “when her coat comes in.” What? There is even more to come?? Well yes I guess so.

I often wonder where the nic name Meki came from but then I realised that Meki is actually short for Miss Lexi… kind of… after a few drinks  We also affectionately call her “Melon” but that must be another story entirely  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our little Meki, what a star you are. You have brought so much love and light to this house. You do a great job of making Hudson feel oh so loved. We look forward to sharing so many more tender and laugh out loud moments with you.

You can check out photos of our latest adventures here
Hudson & Lexi

Sending you all our very warmest wishes and hugs to you and your fur buddies!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

As always, your pictures are lovely!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 1st Birthday Meki, (adorable nickname).

Can't believe she's a year old already.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Beautiful Lexi, lots of hugs flying across from me and your Uncle Barnaby x


----------



## hubbub

Happiest of Birthdays! I can't believe she's a year old


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's so very good to hear from you again. Thanks for bringing us up to date on Meki and your joyous vacation.

Happy Birthday, little Meki!


----------



## Chritty

Awwww. Happy birthday for Monday Meki!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 1st birthday beautiful Lexi, you little ray of sunshine! I hope that you have a great time celebrating.
The photos of Hudson and Lexi at the beach are gorgeous, it's just so beautiful where you live. What part of Australia are you in? I have relatives in Western Australia, in Bruce Rock - have never been, but intend to one day! Lol.
Have a great weekend with your beautiful goldies


----------



## Doug

Thank you for your very kind and heart warming birthday wishes 
You'd think that after all of this time Meki would have settled down but she is still the same bundle of joy that came singing and dancing off that plane  We laughed and laughed the other day when a lovely lady stopped us in the middle of lunch to tell us how lucky we were because our two were so well behaved. They really are but they also add a whole lot of fun craziness to our world too 

We live in South Australia. We also have great affection for WA. In fact we had our first real golden encounter there which opened the way up for our love of goldens. My in laws lived next door to a golden named Toby. There were no fences as a stream separated their properties so Toby was free to come for an uber friendly visit. Thanks for reminding me 
It is amazing how one day when the time is right you will just book that ticket and the memories will last a lifetime and even get better as they age. The hardest part will be leaving your pups behind 

Have a fun weekend... and book that ticket!


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Birthday, pretty Lexi!


----------



## Max's Dad

Happy Birthday, Lexi, and thanks for the lovely pictures!


----------



## cgriffin

Wow, time races by!! Happy first birthday, Miss Lexi


----------



## Harleysmum

Can't believe I missed this special girls birthday. Belated Happy Birthday darling. Such lovely photos. We are surely blessed to live in this great land!


----------



## elly

No! How did I miss this! Happy Belated Birthday sweet Lexi! Where did that time go!?! Wow. From the sweetest smiley tiny pupster to the big stunning confident girl you have become...in such a short time. Big hugs from us and loving licks from the boys xx


----------



## Doug

Awh thank you!

Don't worry Miss Mexi is still well and truly celebrating and she is also looking forward to celebrating her gotcha day as well! I came across some baby videos of Lexi the other day and of course she came running at the sound of her baby yaps. It was quite funny to watch baby Lexi tilt her head from one side to another as she listened to odd sounds while at the very same time I had gigantic Lexi also tilt her perky head in the very same manner. How surreal! 

Lexi's latest nic name is “Rocket” for our “All Systems Go girl.” Just like most one year olds she doesn't have the slightest clue of how big, powerful and strong she is. She continues her mission of enjoying life to the fullest. When she is not leisurely snoring away she is always on the go and inviting Hudson to play. She rubs toys in his face until he surrenders and a powerful battle of roars and wagging tails ensue. “Here comes the thunder and lightning” is also a common phrase around here. At first you hear the bounding paws on the wooden floor, then there is a flash of white as she rushes by and then a whole lot of banging and crashing with a massive dose of rough housing as Hudson decides to take her on and teach her a lesson or two in real wrestling. If not she comes and stomps on me with her piercing stilts and makes me surrender my computer for a Meki massage as we fall under her charms. She is one clever girl who is oh so very interactive. She could not possibly be any friendlier.

I always longed for a love bug and now I definitely have one. What I never expected was to find Lexi sitting or laying directly on me with her full whopping weight at several times of the day... and night. I imagined a slight lean but noone ever mentioned the crushing effect of these whopping kids. Whoa she certainly isn't as light as she used to be! My personal favourite is when she chooses to lay on my chest, fall asleep and then decide to roll on her back so I can't see the TV as I lay on the couch. I really don't know how she does it since it cannot be that comfortable for her. She even sweetly rests her head on Hudson's back at random times like the other day when we were waiting for a meal at a restaurant as they both stood waiting to welcome any new friends that might pass by with Lexi's head resting on his back. When people do come to meet them Lexi takes great delight in humbly squealing in appreciation at her new fans which cracks us all up.

Experience tells me that one day these antics will be a distant memory as she finally settles into the reality of life. I look at Hudson who at the age of 5 who is easy going and relaxed. It is hard to imagine that one day Lexi too will be our rock rather than the wild rock princess she is right now. While I look forward to it in many ways I fully appreciate the enthusiasm she has brought into this house and have enjoyed jumping on her fun train as often as possible. I also came across Taylor Swift's song, “Never Grow Up” again which has taken on even more meaning about remembering how much fun kids have and of course watching it with that golden puppy video just makes my eyes leak … oh dear :') I can't possibly have puppy fever after a year can I?!

*To you everything's funny*, you got nothing to regret
I'd give all I have, honey
If you could stay like that

Oh darling, don't you ever grow up
Don't you ever grow up, just stay this little
Oh darling, don't you ever grow up
Don't you ever grow up, it could stay this simple
I won't let nobody hurt you, won't let no one break your heart
And no one will desert you
Just try to never grow up, never grow up

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUSdz6hDc54

The beauty of it all is that goldens never really grow up. Even at 5 of course Hudson has his own unique style of delighfulness. His gentle and humble nature and teddy bear looks make him so smoochable. He is a lovely boy who wisely stands back from whirlwind Lexi but he also knows when to push in when it is important to him. He has a funny habit of greeting me whenever I go into the study, whether it be in the middle of the night when he rises from a deep sleep or during the day. With any other room I can come and go as I please but he is compelled to greet me in the study for some reason. I might understand it if there was a stash of goodies in there but there isn't. Either way I thoroughly enjoy his very special attention.

It is really wonderful to see Huds play with toys that he never would have played with if it were not for Lex. We bought Lexi a wiggle toy that literally jumps up and wiggles around for her birthday. Funnily enough it was Hudson that lit up over it where as Lexi was a little more hesistant to start with. It was great to see him play like a pup again. I just love to see my serious boy so happy. 

Yes we are oh so lucky to live here. Some of our friends just came back from QLD and remarked about how wonderful the weather was and what a great time they had  I have been fortunate enough to go to many places in the world but “home” really is my favourite  Winter has definitely arrived with its dark cloudy days, chilly winds and damp and muddy conditions over the last few weeks. However that doesn't dampen the spirits of my dynamic duo one bit! Nevertheless we are delighted to see the start of spring beginning to peek through as the sunny days start to return. Hooray for sunshine and smiley goldens 

Oh dear Meki has just bounded downstairs with her new squeaky toy that is getting quite a work out! LOL

HAPPY golden appreciation day everyone!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I always love to read your posts-they are so eloquent!


----------



## NewfieMom

I am sorry that I missed Miss Lexi's birthday. May I call her, "Melon", too? I love it! And I want to hear the story behind *that* name!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Doug

NewfieMom said:


> May I call her, "Melon", too? I love it! And I want to hear the story behind *that* name!
> 
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)


The short story is in bold but here's the long story… 

Ah the name game is always lots of fun… sort of… it is a complicated process :uhoh:

I always feel a great responsibility when trying to bestow the most beautiful name to such an amazing soul for the rest of eternity when naming my new best friend and companion. I think that goldens (and all dogs actually) should aim to have a majestic name as I always imagine them in my minds eye in full stack looking absolutely stunning in a gorgeous garden with a stream, bathed in a spotlight of sunlight with a rainbow behind them LOL! However at the same time they are the most affectionate creatures so I also try to look for names with an ee at the end of their name to highlight their kindness and pure hearts. 

Yes as you can tell that for months I have dissected this process and researched the name game endlessly on the internet and this forum! I actually prefer the spelling of “Lexie” but apparently most of the people on the internet prefer “Lexi” so that is how we officially spell it. 

I have found that names are very personal, a certain sound evokes different emotional responses in different people eg some people may not think that an ee sound ending is needed at all. However in our experience we even call Hudson, Hudsie or Huddy and Tia was often called T-Lee so we decided to go for a “ee” name this time. 

Considering that we thought that we had made our mind up that Lexi would be a boy we had a hard time settling on a name. Maxi, Harvey, Rodger, River and even Larry were front runners but interestingly enough none were quite right and I drove myself batty reading every street name and baby name in hopes of something that clicked. It was no wonder that I had such a hard time since we ended up with a princess rather than a prince.

At times I even wonder if we got the name Lexi right which was really the only female name we considered. *For some reason her soft and sweet side which she often displays brings out a “mmm” sound. I wonder if her name should have been “Melanie” since she is sooo lovely, except Melan-ie is way too long so we shorten it to “Melon.” Of course you can call her Melon, it represents Lexi's adorable side, she doesn't mind at all. *

However this bright diamond of a girl has many facets. “Melanie” does not represent her tom boy or rock star side so in the end “Lexi” does suit her to a tee. The L and ee sounds represent her loveliness and the X shows of her edgy side ...and when she is being a full on wild child her name is simply “Rocket” ...or at times “Scary Spice” Ha ha!  

As you know Lexi our lovely and sweet rock star tom boy wild child brings out the playful side so she has a range of nick names that she seems to respond favourably to. As long as we are having fun she doesn't mind one bit and bounces right along with us.

However our favourite nick name that seems to have stuck is Meki. It has the affectionate mmm and eee and the k sound is affectionate and has a kick to it all at the same time 

Hmmm... I did try to tell you that it was a whole other story! lol  :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hello, dear friend. It's good to have you with us again.

Every time I read this thread, I think my Sunny and your Lexie are soul sisters. You have captured Sunny's spirit with your writing, along with Lexie's. 

We send you and yours much love and best wishes for continued joy!


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to read your update and that beautiful Lexi and big brother Hudson continue to bring smiles, love and laughter to you all and many more across the world. Please pass on a big hug to your two gorgeous golds!.


----------



## lhowemt

Great name story. We always turn the girls names into ee too. Stella was stelly. Gladys was glady. (Halley was just procuddler-my first goldwn). Hazel was hazey. Lila is lielee. Pearly is Pearly. So we chose Betty most recently. Her nicknames are Betbet and betters. I hardly call her betty. Go figure!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to stop by to say hi to you and your lovely goldens  Hope that little Miss Lexi and handsome Hudson are doing well!


----------



## tessmk

Congratulations and welcome, beautiful baby, Lexi!!


----------



## Doug

Awh thanks Hollie  Yes we are all really well. I hope that you and your crew are enjoying life to the max together and have been showered with blessings.

Ha ha yes Ihowemt I think that we only use Lexi's real name when she is in trouble.
Lexi stop pulling on Hudsie's ear!
Lexi come!
Lexi sit!
Goooood giiirrrl Meki.

Lucy, I get dizzy just thinking about Sunny Girl and Lexi Mex together. I don't think that I would be able to see through all of the joyous tears in my eyes. Sunny has so much to celebrate. What a life she has now… and I bet she knows it! 

Today is actually Lexi's gotcha day. Can you believe that one year ago we were all waiting for this little one? I look at my gigantic fur ball with the personality of the brightest star that shoots out rainbows with kisses and I cannot fathom how we managed to live life without her. Lexi Mex is certainly larger than life in ways that we have never seen before. 

While we are ever so pleased that our grown up girl no longer barks at every new object and does not desperately plead that we come out of the toilet anymore we are delighted that she has kept her, “Good morning, I haven't seen you all night” song. It begins with a “Ho, oh” sound followed by a series of ooohs and grumbles which translates to “Oh my goodness me I am so happy that it is golden retriever appreciation day.” 

Lexi-cana-lilly-anna has decided that she is a lap dog and that that is her spot and she belongs right on my lap...or chest. It doesn't really matter if I have a computer, food or a cup of tea already perched on my lap, she makes it clear that that is her spot. I caught myself laughing out loud the other day as I grew up with a maltese cross who was a real white fluff ball of a lap dog and these days I have well and truly super sized with a giant fluff ball who uses me as her own personal recliner. I never thought that this would really happen with a golden since I am not that big. Oh my how things change!

Our little/huge girl also loves to sit in the shower of all places. There she will be out of the blue just hanging out in the shower. She doesn't move or play around she just sits there upright like a statue and looks angelic. Tia loved to lie in the bathroom as the tiles were nice and cool in there but it is quite cool right now. Perhaps baby Mex just loves to crack me up with her quirkiness. In fact she is in there right now!

Hudson also continues to delight and amaze me with his sweet elegance. He is such a lovely boy and such a good big brother. He comes to me panting and wagging his tail after a work out with baby Lex. It is great to see this quiet boy go all out and enjoy himself. I even caught him thinking about chewing off a nose off a stuffed toy which he hasn't done in years! My cheeky boy has also decided to make a sneaky run for the nearest body of water no matter how big or small now that he has baby Mex to back him up. He would have never have done this last year but somehow he is feeling a bit more courageous or frivolous with his little buddy by his side. “Come on Lex! Let's go have some fun!” As I command them out of the stinky water they proudly display their expressions of pure delight of seizing their moment of joy. Their jubilant tune changes rather quickly as we make a detour for the doggie spa bath. Uh oh here comes the clean splashy water again. For some reason the bath tub isn't quite as much fun.

It appears that we have been working too hard lately as Lexi has decided to rearrange our bedding. We splashed out and bought ourselves a pillow top for our mattress. (Oh my it really does feel as though we are sleeping on a cloud, especially with our new duck down quilt. It is quite deliciously heavenly.) Mexi thinks that it is fabulous too and loves to dig in it and make a nest while we are away. She even managed to make a rip in our mattress with all her enthusiasm and she tells us that somehow all of the fluffies fell out… all over the hall way! 

Apparently Hudson loved to make nests as last year I would make the guest bed every day and everyday it would be mucked up with a golden sized pocket right near the pillows. I surrendered and had to stop making the guest bed! ...But there was never a hole in it! Once again Lexi goes above and beyond and takes things to the next level.

We have also gone delirious and decided to update all of our furniture and bring it into 2015 by painting it a fresh white. First it was my blond hair, then it was my cream jumper, then my new quilt cover and now the furniture matches Lexi Bex! Now she blends right in! Oh my what will be next?! 

Lex is a delight as she squeezes up on the closest chair to watch me paint and not miss out on any action as she sports paint oh her ear and tail. I can feel her puffs of breath over my shoulder. Hudson also watches these strange activities closely but he lays at the sidelines with one eye open as he snoozes.

Oh yes we are also getting our couch upholstered. You should have seen the look on the faces of the fabric assistants when I asked them what golden material they have that can cope with muddy paw prints, golden fur and drooly slobber. They looked bewildered as if no one had ever asked this question before! I ended up finding a lux golden crushed fabric so yes even the couch will match Lexi Mex.

We must have been really fabulous in our past lives to deserve have the privilege of knowing such beautiful and fun loving souls. My heart melts several times a day over how yummy my two are, each in their unique ways. Each day they continue to surprise and delight us. Because of them we smile a lot more and meet some extraordinary people such as yourselves. Goldens really do attract the best people. It was a pleasure to watch Hudson and Lexi play with a 9 year old sweet golden and the fuzziest 12 week old fuzzy malamute yesterday as they both fell over themselves trying to please this astoundingly handsome pup and his lovely sister. They oozed love, enthusiasm and joy. 

May your week be full of love, enthusiasm and happiness.:wavey:

Photo link: http://smedley.id.au/Hudson&Lexi/#


----------



## cgriffin

Hudsie and Lexi sure keep you on your toes and give you so much joy! 
Happy Gotcha Day, Lexi. 

They are both beautiful


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Gotcha Day Miss Lexi and family.


----------



## HolDaisy

What a great update! I love reading all about their adventures and what mischief little Lexi has been creating. That's so cute how you find her hanging out in the shower and I just love that she's helped Hudson to find his inner puppy...so cute! I bet they're both going to love that your house will totally match them now


----------



## elly

Oh my! A year!? A year already!? Wow, how strange things happen. Today I was looking through Mannys puppy photos on our external hard drive, it's not something I access very often...and there was Little Miss Lexi, my favourite photo of her of all time with her beautiful smile! Belated Happy Gotcha Day sweetie. I am so pleased your photo popped up, I feel sure it was meant to happen to prompt me to see this! :

Julie, ... thank you ... may your week be full of love, enthusiasm and happiness too. Big tummy rubs to lovely Hudson too. x


----------



## GoldensGirl

Such a lovely update! And you remind me again how much we have in common, despite the miles that separate us.

We bought new family room furniture a few years ago, carefully chosen to coordinate with the brick of the fireplace wall and the tones in the beloved rug. And then we promptly put slipcovers on the sofa (which "belongs" to the dogs) and the loveseat (which is ours) to protect them from Golden fur and other dogginess. We even have a drop-cloth under the slipcover on the sofa to make sure moisture doesn't get to the upholstery.  Sunny does a nightly back dance on the sofa and sleeps there in the most incredible positions. I tell guests that anyone who sits on "their" sofa should expect to have a very furry backside and to be welcomed by at least one Golden lapdog - after the episode of Excessive Greeting Disorder passes.

Like you, we count our blessings that we have our two Golden sweethearts to make us laugh and remind us to live in the moment.

Happy Golden Appreciation Day! :wavey:


----------



## lhowemt

I love your posts! You write about your sweet babes in such a way I wish I could. You describe life with a golden so perfectly.

Enjoy your spring, Mexi-Lou!


----------



## Doug

Thanks guys! It is so great to hear from you again  

Oh yes Lexi Mex and Huds certainly do keep us on our toes. I look back at Lexi's delicate little innocent and fuzzy baby photos and I am stunned at her transformation… and to think that she hasn't really stopped growing yet! I love it when you make a decision in life that you think will be positive and life ups the ante and brings you a gift so extra sparkly that it surpasses your wildest dreams. Lexi's sharp elbows are piercing and make us vibrantly feel alive. Perhaps it is her way of pinching us to make sure that we don't take anything for granted and she is right. Her glowing hugs are very special and we do feel so very honored by them. She is a magnificent example of how life should be lived, soak in as much fun and joy as you can, shake off any drama and always try to look as cute as possible. 

I still can't walk into the house without it being a major fanfare. The squealing and back flips are off the charts. “Whoohoo you are home! Hudson look they are finally home! We have waited for you for sooooo long!” It is like there is an honorary fireworks display for me every day. I love the sign that says, “Happy dance performed here nightly.” Finally once Lexi settles at my feet she beams with joy that all is well. Any slight movement from here on in gets her attention which perks up her lil antennas… that is if she is not snoring away. I have never heard any-one snore as much as Miss Mex. It is as if it is her duty to let everyone know how content she is. She certainly is a precious soul who wears her heart on her sleeve. She holds absolutely nothing back.

I know I gush about our fire cracker of a girl but we a-dore our Hudson just as much. He is our gentle giant and our big softie that melts our hearts with his fluffy crinkly ears. He gives me the most precious soulful looks. He is never any trouble and he puts up with soooo much via Lexi Rex and is such a good sport. When he jumps on the couch for a cuddle it is extra special. He adores his chunk of ice cream and his spoonful of cappuccino froth so much so that he creates waterfalls over them. It has just occurred to me that it is so hard to get a photo of him when he is not wet! He does not fall for our photo attention grabbing tricks like Lexi does and he foams over treats. Hudson is an absolute treasure. 

This week we learned that cataract surgery is in the cards in his future. Apparently it does not look like the genetic type. Oh no not my lovely, sweet and delicate boy. How on earth are we going to hold Lexi back from her favourite playmate? For now just as goldens do we will raise our chin and carry on with a twinkle in our beautiful eyes and cross that bridge when we come to it and continue to pray that it will not eventuate.

Spring is a funny time of year. I think that I have taken my jacket off and put it back on at least five times today. At lunch it threatened to rain, so many people headed inside the restaurant as the dark cloudy conditions brought the chilly weather and now a just few hours later the blue skies have arrived with blistering sunshine that has left us with sunburn and sweat on our brow. I briefly felt so sorry for my boy who is sporting his full winter coat yet he surprised me by choosing to lay in the full sun. Oh it is a tough life.

It is always a wonderful show going to the beach on a semi warm spring day. The sunshine brings out the most entertaining fashion shows as the young girls float around in their flowing skirts and singlets as if we were in the midst of a heat wave. 

The night time is still quite cool so it is nice to know that I still have a sleeping buddy. It is quite comforting to know that I will be waking up in the morning knowing that Miss Mex will be leaning up against me. What a sweet heart.

As we sit perched on a hill top a couple of hours down the coast at a farm stay with nearby beaches we are blessed with the most gob smacking eagle eye view. Lexi and Huds sit at the top of the garden watching the cars, birds, tractors and cows as if it is their kingdom. This is Mexi's first introduction to cows. She decided to bravely charge and bark at these docile and beautiful creatures and then proceed to run away! Ha ha! I do wonder what is in her pretty little head sometimes.

We can also see kangaroos that make a sudden appearance now and again over at the next dam. It is quite special to see something moving out of the window in your peripheral vision only to realise that oh that is just a kangaroo jumping by on the next hill. That's bananas! We also took great delight in watching the kangas at sunrise and sunset. They even put on boxing matches on for us. As I looked over my shoulder I saw that Hudson and Lexi decided to put on a boxing match of their own just for fun. It is funny how Lexi Mex is always the instigator of this cheeky play but she is also the one who lies on the ground looking totally submissive but this is so not the case, we all know who rules the roost around here!  

It was also wonderful to see Huds and Lex relax and roll in the soft grass for pure enjoyment. At first I was thinking that something was wrong, it was as if they had been attacked by an ant but as I got down low I realised that the grass was really soft and even surprisingly pleasantly cool. Once again it was a reminder to seek enjoyment out of the most simplest of things that are so often available to us.

Hubby and I take great delight in taking our pixies to some of the best restaurants in the area. I'm sure that some toffee noses would not approve but most people seem to light up over their majestic and loving presence. It is also so heart warming to see them being welcomed by some of the most professional waitresses and waiters that this area has to offer even in their neat black attire. Out came our fancy water bottle, glasses and... dog water bowl on a tray ...and of course they both get to have a sneaky taste of steak/pork belly/ duck, etc or what ever is on offer to make sure that the standards are up to par and it is safe for us to eat  Tee hee! How can we resist while Hudson waits so patiently under the table and Lexi rests her head on my lap with hopeful baby brown eyes? I love the way they wait patiently. Hudson always has first dibs and Lex knows that it is her turn next. Their table manners are impeccable 

It is also at this time of year that my thoughts gravitate to my Tia Lia. She would have been 15. We celebrate our birthdays together. I figure that if I must endure this challenging world then so should have she as well! It is a bit selfish of me as I have always said that she well and truly deserved the rewards of heaven but I often still think that she should be here with me right where she belongs! I wonder if there is a bit of Tia's spirit in Lexi Mex as she is so full of personality just like Lia. Right now Lex is chasing a fly at a window with the most magnificent mountainous back drop. Lexi is always up to something in Lexiland. As our host remarked “You are full of beans aren't you?” Ha ha! Ummm yep! 

Thank you for your very kind compliments about my writing. (I hope that Sister Margaret my final year English teacher is reading this!!) I think that it is really important to document all of the little things that can pass by so quickly and relive them during those rainy days If others get enjoyment out of it too and reminds them of their own bundles of joy then that really makes my heart sing  

As the sun sets on yet another most amazing adventure and I am about to head off to see if the kangaroos have paid us a visit I wish you yet another fabulous golden appreciation weekend. May it delight and surprise you waaay beyond your expectations!

You can check out our photos at Hudson & Lexi


----------



## elly

A wonderful way to start my day. :smooch: A beautiful update as usual. 
How Lexi and Manny would have a wonderful time together! They sound like soul mates! Every moment would be full of fun and flips, and so much laughter from us! Hudson and Chester would watch on and be thankful of the respite and a fellow sufferer to commiserate with. 
So sorry to hear of Hudsons future surgery. He will be surrounded with love from around the world and have so many healing thoughts he will be the most rapid healing dog there ever was. 
Love to you all. How I wish we were there to watch the kangaroos with you and play on the beach. X


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Love your updates!


----------



## swishywagga

Just wanted to say hi!, hope that you are all well. Hugs and rubs sent to Hudson and Lexi x


----------



## Harleysmum

I had missed your last post Doug. The photos as always are absolutely stunning. You have such a special pair of goldens.


----------



## HolDaisy

I also missed this lovely update! The photos are so beautiful and I can't believe that little tiny Lexi is that pretty grown up golden girl proudly standing next to her big, cuddly brother  Sorry about Hudson's surgery, but like you said you can cross that bridge when you come to it. Sammy and the boys send them big hugs and kisses and we look forward to your next update!


----------



## Doug

Thanks guys! 

Life continues to be a joyful circus around here with performances practiced daily with enormous amounts of enthusiasm. While Lexi Mex is extraordinarily beautiful with her unique snow white looks, in real life the personality of this kid is off the charts. Lexi continues to show her great love and admiration of everyone but especially her beloved Hudson by engaging him in passionate tango dances. I do feel a bit sorry for my gentle lovely boy at times but he looks up at me beaming as he says, “It is ok Mum I've got this.” 

Lexi loves a bit of a wrestle with anyone who dares to participate. She even loves to play bitey face in the middle of a chest rub. Her fuzzy snarley face makes us laugh as the baring of her teeth looks so menacing but we all know that she hasn't got a mean bone in her body. I loved watching her at the dog wash the other day. She met a rottweiler through a fence. Lexi decided to charm him with the most fanciest dancing display which included the play bow and curling her lips in excitement. The rottweiler just stared back at her as we all laughed at her lovely and sweet attempts at making a new friend.

I do wonder how Mexi gets away with her constant passionate advances towards us but then we realise that it is her sweet side that makes our hearts melt. Her actions are based on pure love and connection. In the middle of the night I am woken by a lick on my hand, the “Ho ho oh goodness me I am so happy to see you” morning conversations still delight us and even the way she drapes herself over my chest with her sharp piercing elbows and whopping weight until I decide to have breakfast is so cute. 

As I sit on the couch she proudly leans up against me and fits perfectly under my wing. Lex also loves to rest her head on Hudson at every opportunity, I can't blame her for that one he is perfectly comfortable. Her hefty jumps on the couch where there is no foreseeable room is also endearing. It is a wonder that we do not sport any bruises from her. Touch wood! 

Lex knows with all of her heart that she belongs here with us and is very clear about her mission to bring us an abundance of joy at every opportunity. She is a master at creating happiness and love out of the most mundane situations. Her tail is constantly on the move and it is a beautiful sight to see that she has also had this effect on Hudson. I keep telling myself that one day Meki will settle down but she has no intention of calming down her partying ways for quite some time. Life is one great big exciting party when you are one... which is exactly the way life should be.

It feels as though summer has already well and truly arrived and we have been making good use out of our cooling mats and air conditioners. This means that we also gravitate away from the potentially snakey rural areas and head towards the cooler beaches for our early morning walks, where other people and their fun loving pups have the very same idea  Last week we stumbled across a big coastal Christmas parade where people wearing festive attire flooded the streets but of course Lexi takes the Christmas festivities all in her stride and is in her element. However, the loud speakers and drums were a bit too overwhelming for my sensitive lovely boy so we escaped around the corner and had the biggest breakfast feast. The crispy bacon was stacked sky high and the french toast was dripping with maple syrup at the deserted cafe as the parade progressed Win! Hudson was way more impressed with the calm and quiet cafe

Later that day many people could not resist asking Hubby about a pat for my striking two who were sat up poised beautifully with attentive ears as they waited for me to suddenly appear from the shop. Lately this has advanced to “Can I have a photo with your dog?” and now it has become “Can I have a photo of you and your dogs... with my dad?” Lol! My hubby is a friendly chap but I'm not so sure that he enjoys the celebrity attention as much as my furkids. 

Speaking of Christmas I have ordered my Christmas portrait ornaments from Cindi so we are really looking forward to seeing how they turned out  Oh my gosh after a quick check it seems that she has already just finished them!!
https://www.facebook.com/CindiCowgi...695878279125/1250695821612464/?type=3&theater
Ah there's my girl bright eyed on the look out ready for the next adventure and my lovely boy who is a laid back teddy bear. Cindi is simply amazing! What a very special gift 

I wish you all a very bright and happy lead up to Christmas filled with delicious surprises. It is such a hard time for many, may you always remember that your loved ones are still with you cheering you on wishing you well as always but especially at Christmas.

Cattery Kirazamber - The Loving Ones

Our photo link: Hudson & Lexi


----------



## Pilgrim123

I've just read The Loving Ones from the link in your last post. Blast - I'm in floods of tears and struggling to see. It's beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## dborgers

Aha!!! Another 'bitey face' lover!!  Please give your kids a scritch from us


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you, the pups and family a very Merry Christmas, I hope it's full of fun and golden surprises x


----------



## Doug

Thanks! Wishing you a very bright and merry Christmas with lots of fun surprises and an abundance of good old belly laughs.


Christmas is such a funny time for the pups. They watch with wide eyes as we twist, contort and do funny things with their beloved paper. (Thanks Lexi for not touching the presents… except for one little nibble, hopefully they won't notice!) We also spend some extra time in the kitchen with lots of extra treats that inevitably come their way. Christmas portraits are lots of fun too. Just when you think today would be a good time both Miss Lexi and Master Huds come in totally covered from fluffy ears to bushy tail covered in dried plumbago flowers, as I brush out every sticky little calyx I notice that Lexi's muzzle has a distinct dusting of dirt. Oh no not today Meki! But the worst part about Christmas is the time spent watching and waiting in the window willing us to come home from Christmas parties. But my goodness oh how sweet they look cuddled up together as they look out of that window. Our family has been kind enough to opt for an outdoor lunch at a restaurant in the hills on Christmas Day to cater for our furry members of the family. At one point there was a forecast of rain which would have been quite disastrous but now it looks as though it will be a super steamy hot day which brings its own challenges. 

Summer is rough for my golden pair. Each year there seems to be more record breaking heat waves. The searingly hot days mean that we have to go to the beach more often in the morning. They are free to run and play in the calm sea with crystal clear water and meet other pups and lovely people with the same intentions of wearing their pups out. The gentle dawn sunlight is beautiful as it welcomes a new day. It also means that we can also go in the water with them so they get to practice swimming a bit more. They are super cute as they glide out together… until Lexi cuts Hudson off as they come to shore and gives him a big splashy kiss. Thanks Sis! No wonder he is getting a sugar face at the age of 5! The morning visits mean that we cannot help but to indulge in pancakes with strawberries and cream, waffles and banana bread that drips in syrup with iced coffees with vanilla icecream. It is lovely to sit on balconies enjoying the views while sitting there in a dress in the early morning. The frequent beach visits also mean that they get to go to the doggie spa more often so their coats are super soft and white. Ah summer how I have missed you so!

Hudson also enjoys it when we get out the hose and the baby pool on the deck. He loves to catch the sprays of water that seem to come on out of nowhere with fierce determination. Lexi is bewildered and cannot understand what the fuss is about and why he would want to be around such a loud and strong stream of water. It is funny how they reverse roles sometimes. This time Huds is the brave one and Lexi steps back with wide eyes.

It was amazing to watch Lex at the latest Golden fun day. This time last year she sat on the side lines or between our legs and watched the gaggle of goldens run and play. This year she was one of the “big girls” and joined in ever so politely. I even got a double snuggle from 2 retrievers who claimed me as their own. Huds and Lex didn't know what quite to think! “But that is MY human!” One of them was an 11 year old girl named Peaches who's gentle nature reminded me so much of our lovely Tia. It was so lovely to see so many golden oldies that day who were a bit unsteady on their feet but their eyes sparkled and their smiles were as wide as ever.

As usual my thoughts have been turning to Barnaby, Joker and our other millenium babies. Soon it will be Tia's 3rd year anniversary, even though it only feels like 3 months. I still remember the tingles and excitement of getting my new pup way back in the year 2000, for me it was the week before Christmas. How young and naive were we when we first met them?!! LOL! Digital cameras had only just come out. Somehow I knew how special and life changing this pup would be. It did not take long for Tia to teach us to enjoy life and chill out a bit more. I had read all of the “training” books. How she should not “dominate” us and that she should be kept off the couch and the bed so she would always “know her place.” Today I laugh out loud at this old age thinking. The result was us missing out on a whole lot of bonding moments and special times. Of course Tia would not let that happen for very long and she set us straight by jumping up on the bed at 2am when we did not have the strength to get her off and she proceeded to melt our hearts. These days Lexi's latest trick is sitting on my chest when I am on the lap top. (Oh boy the behaviour police would have a field day with this dominant act.) The other day Hubby described how Lexi Mex was sweetly curled up and sharing his pillow snoring her head off as he awoke that morning to a friend. The look of horror on the lady's face was priceless. “But she has fur.” she said. We glowed back at her and said, “Yes and it is still the best feeling ever.” The legacy Tia has left behind is still very much with us. I often feel oh so proud of the unconditional love our millenium kids taught us. It reminds me that even though they are out of sight that the love they gave us still endures. As I look at my photos of my beautiful girl, Tia Lia Monkey Mia with her soft flowing fur and sparkling eyes sitting proudly on a chair at the Christmas table I feel so lucky to have known her and have her as a part of me even now. As their mission in this life comes to a close I bet that they are super proud of the work that they have accomplished as they should be we are so much better for having known their unconditional love. 


This Is Why Dogs Never Die.

“Remember I'm with you every step of the way. You are here in my heart each and every day.”

“Though we cry tears of sadness for the loss of our loved ones - so the Angels weep tears of joy for the return of theirs.”

and on a lighter note
http://www.buzzfeed.com/michellereg...m=.kvln3ykexj&sub=3514748_5167214#.dyobqxvwlB


Wishing you all much merriment and good cheer with big golden bear hugs and a few very special sentimental moments! 
MERRY Christmas!!
:--heart::bigangel::banana::311hi-thu


Our photo link: Hudson & Lexi


----------



## GoldensGirl

Merry Christmas, friend! 

Thank you for the lovely descriptions of life with your fur kids. I always enjoy reading and can imagine what would be like to bring our packs together for a swim and romp. Our two whirly girls would teach us all sorts of new physics...laws of motion and kinetics, for sure.

I hope your day has been full of love, joy, good food and celebrations, not to mention Golden Appreciation!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year our dear friends!


----------



## HolDaisy

Merry Christmas to you and your beautiful golden sweeties  Hope that you had a lovely time and that Santa Paws left lots of nice treats. Best wishes for the new year!


----------

